# Approccio.



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

ma dai ma dobbiamo dirti noi come approcciare una donna???

....vabbè...passale un bigliettino col tuo numero di tel insieme alle banconote.... uff....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai ma dobbiamo dirti noi come approcciare una donna???
> 
> ....vabbè...passale un bigliettino col tuo numero di tel insieme alle banconote.... uff....


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


>


:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Bè, chiedere in consiglio non penso faccia male anche al più smaliziato dei seduttori, no? Comunque la cosa del bigliettino non è che mi piace tanto. Senza contare che magari lo vedrebbe pure qualcun'altro, oppure potrebbe non accorgersene e ficcarlo semplicemente in cassa. O, peggio ancora, non rendersi con che è un numero di telefono e restituirmelo. E poi di solito pago bancomat (!).


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, chiedere in consiglio non penso faccia male anche al più smaliziato dei seduttori, no? Comunque la cosa del bigliettino non è che mi piace tanto. Senza contare che magari lo vedrebbe pure qualcun'altro, oppure potrebbe non accorgersene e ficcarlo semplicemente in cassa. O, peggio ancora, non rendersi con che è un numero di telefono e restituirmelo. E poi di solito pago bancomat (!).


....aspettala alla chiusura del supermercato


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, chiedere in consiglio non penso faccia male anche al più smaliziato dei seduttori, no? Comunque la cosa del bigliettino non è che mi piace tanto. Senza contare che magari lo vedrebbe pure qualcun'altro, oppure potrebbe non accorgersene e ficcarlo semplicemente in cassa. O, peggio ancora, non rendersi con che è un numero di telefono e restituirmelo. E poi di solito pago bancomat (!).


Allora fai una spesa alternativa.
Presentati alla cassa con una scorta di wurstel, salsicce, banane, zucchini, cetrioli, pere e patate


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai ma dobbiamo dirti noi come approcciare una donna???
> 
> ....vabbè...passale un bigliettino col tuo numero di tel insieme alle banconote.... uff....


Simy!!
Che fai, la complice di un possibile futuro tradimento??! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Simy!!
> Che fai, la complice di un possibile futuro tradimento??! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mi fa troppo ridere sta cosa....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
vabbè basta ora la smetto...ma oggi sto in fase di cazzeggio acuta


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Mmm. Aspettarla fuori. Non lo so, sai? A parte che ho il timore che mi scambi per un malintenzionato, potrebbe venirle a prenderla il marito. L'altro giorno c'era la figlia dietro di lei in cassa ad attendere che finisse il turno, per dire. La cosa della spesa alternativa è figa però, m'ha fatto ridere.


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


Coooooooooonteeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Aspettarla fuori. Non lo so, sai? A parte che ho il timore che mi scambi per un malintenzionato, potrebbe venirle a prenderla il marito. *L'altro giorno c'era la figlia dietro di lei in cassa ad attendere che finisse il turno, per dire. *La cosa della spesa alternativa è figa però, m'ha fatto ridere.




allora mettiti in fila pure tu....magari c'è l'elimina code e prendi il numeretto


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Coooooooooonteeeee!!!!!!


Scusa?


----------



## Kid (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa?


Tranquillo, tra poco arriva e ci pensa lui ad aiutarti. Sei fortunato, non potresti chiedere di meglio.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?



Quanti anni hai?


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

Bigliettino da visita attaccato su di un codice a barre? 
se non lo vede è cieca neh.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora mettiti in fila pure tu....magari c'è l'elimina code e prendi il numeretto


Ahahahahahahahahahah! Ma la figlia l'attendeva per ben altri motivi!


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Aspettarla fuori. Non lo so, sai? A parte che ho il timore che mi scambi per un malintenzionato, potrebbe venirle a prenderla il marito. L'altro giorno c'era la figlia dietro di lei in cassa ad attendere che finisse il turno, per dire. La cosa della spesa alternativa è figa però, m'ha fatto ridere.


Scusa ma perchè se capita una volta senza troppa gente in giro, non le chiedi semplicemente se le va di bersi un caffè in compagnia e due chiacchiere (o una volta che stacca, o in un altro momento...)?
Così saggi subito se ti sei fatto solo dei film in testa, e non ti fai troppo male in caso declini.

Tante altre alternative non ne vedo..


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah! Ma la figlia l'attendeva per ben altri motivi!



e vabbè...ognuno aspetta per il motivo che gli pare!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?


35, perchè?


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 35, perchè?


mah, sai, le strategie d'approccio cambiano in base a quanto sei sgarzullo...


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> mah, sai, le strategie d'approccio cambiano in base a quanto sei* sgarzullo*...


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè se capita una volta senza troppa gente in giro, non le chiedi semplicemente se le va di bersi un caffè in compagnia e due chiacchiere (o una volta che stacca, o in un altro momento...)?
> Così saggi subito se ti sei fatto solo dei film in testa, e non ti fai troppo male in caso declini.
> 
> Tante altre alternative non ne vedo..


Già. Ha ragione mi sa. Devo beccare il momento opportuno.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 35, perchè?




ok...finora ho cazzeggiato....adesso torno in me e faccio la seria: è proprio necessario approcciare sta cassiera e tradire tua moglie?


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...finora ho cazzeggiato....adesso torno in me e faccio la seria: è proprio necessario approcciare sta cassiera e tradire tua moglie?


vai così, Simy, colpisci dura! (scusa, oggi non ce la faccio)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Dille che ti chiami BlowJob, vediamo come reagisce :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Già. _Ha ragione _mi sa. Devo beccare il momento opportuno.



Ma che, mi dai del lei??

ld:


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Dille che ti chiami BlowJob, vediamo come reagisce :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:Mons ho pensato la stessa cosa.
Mi chiedevo se fosse un'allusione voluta o il nome di qualche personaggio a me sconosciuto


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che, mi dai del lei??
> 
> ld:



Cosa vuoi, che ti dia del "coloro i quali"?


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Giovincello, sbarbatello...


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vai così, Simy, colpisci dura! (scusa, oggi non ce la faccio)


tranquilla Sbri! ci penso io!

tanto stamattina c'ho il dente avvelenato


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Mons ho pensato la stessa cosa.
> Mi chiedevo se fosse un'allusione voluta o il nome di qualche personaggio a me sconosciuto


Se a sentire il nome rimane a bocca aperta è fatta!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::risata::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Mons *ho pensato la stessa cosa*.
> Mi chiedevo se fosse un'allusione voluta o il nome di qualche personaggio a me sconosciuto


E comunque se tanto mi da tanto, sei una da conoscere!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se a sentire il nome rimane a bocca aperta è fatta!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::risata::rotfl::rotfl:


non ce la posso fare........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi, che ti dia del "coloro i quali"?


Effettivamente, da uno sconosciuto non si può pretendere chissà che... prenderò quel che mi dà, e chiusa qui.

:carneval:


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Fa una spesona da 1000 euro e vedrai che ci penserà la cassiera a passarti il bigliettino col suo numero! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla Sbri! ci penso io!
> 
> tanto stamattina *c'ho il dente avvelenat*o


Che c'è Simy, tesorino bello, che succede?
Ma sfogati, vai che ti fa bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Che c'è Simy, tesorino bello, che succede?
> Ma sfogati, vai che ti fa bene :mrgreen:


mi si è rotta la macchina...sono a piedi... in ufficio stamattina non funziona un cavolo...il mio capo rompe le palle...aggiungo altro?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare........ :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ce la puoi fare benissimo, devi solo fare tanto esercizio.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ce la puoi fare benissimo, *devi solo fare tanto esercizio*.......:mrgreen:


ti assicuro che non ne ho bisogno....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi si è rotta la macchina...sono a piedi... in ufficio stamattina non funziona un cavolo...il mio capo rompe le palle...aggiungo altro?


In una situazione simile tempo fa una tizia mi disse: "_è segno che si sta preparando qualcosa di bello per te".
_L'ho mandata affanculo così, sulla fiducia......


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


Carissimo, se è un supermercato acquista una scatola di preservativi e quando passi alla cassa chiedi a lei a che cosa servono. Ma che domande fai....................


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

_escile il pesc*i*e_

_(semicit.)_


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti assicuro che non ne ho bisogno....



Tutte così allo scritto, ma poi all'orale.......


....Scusate, oggi sono in cretinite acuta :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tutte così allo scritto, ma poi all'orale.......
> 
> 
> ....Scusate, oggi sono in cretinite acuta :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
siamo in due:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> Carissimo, se è un supermercato acquista una scatola di preservativi e quando passi alla cassa chiedi a lei a che cosa servono.





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _escile il pesc*i*e_
> 
> _(semicit.)_


Vedo che sono in buona compagnia! :rotfl::mrgreen::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> In una situazione simile tempo fa una tizia mi disse: "_è segno che si sta preparando qualcosa di bello per te".
> _L'ho mandata affanculo così, sulla fiducia......



:carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi si è rotta la macchina...sono a piedi... in ufficio stamattina non funziona un cavolo...il mio capo rompe le palle...aggiungo altro?


Ma non l'avevi cambiata


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur, sei in ottima compagnia


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ma non l'avevi cambiata


la devo ancora ritirare l'altra... ma la mia mi ha lasciato prima del dovuto:unhappy:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


ma perchè non pensi alla tua famiglia prima di fare qualche porcheria e poi magari scrivere qui che sei pentito, non volevi fare del male, ora hai capito che tradire è sbagliato????????
Parola d'ordine: cresci un pò!


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> la devo ancora ritirare l'altra... ma la mia mi ha lasciato prima del dovuto:unhappy:


Azz e come fai adesso?

vai in giro con la biga ???


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se a sentire il nome rimane a bocca aperta è fatta!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::risata::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi si è rotta la macchina...sono a piedi... in ufficio stamattina non funziona un cavolo...il mio capo rompe le palle...aggiungo altro?


pensavo che si sarebbe ripigliata. Allora si è offesa... e si è voluta vendicare.


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma perchè non pensi alla tua famiglia prima di fare qualche porcheria e poi magari scrivere qui che sei pentito, non volevi fare del male, ora hai capito che tradire è sbagliato????????
> Parola d'ordine: cresci un pò!


Infatti pentiti dei tuoi peccati!

Andrai all'inferno tra postitute, pornostar e ninfomani!

_ehm..._


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Azz e come fai adesso?
> 
> vai in giro con la biga ???


stamattina si è messa in moto....e mi sono avventurata (ad un certo punto la temperatura dell'acqua era talmente alta che potevo tranquillamente buttare la pasta)...speriamo stasera riparta...altrimenti mi tocca trovare qualcuno che mi accompagna a casa...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Azz e come fai adesso?
> 
> vai in giro con la biga ???



Viva la biga! :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensavo che si sarebbe ripigliata. Allora si è offesa... e si è voluta vendicare.


stamattina è partita...ma mica lo so se mi riporta a casa stasera...


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, chiedere in consiglio non penso faccia male anche al più smaliziato dei seduttori, no? Comunque la cosa del bigliettino non è che mi piace tanto. Senza contare che magari lo vedrebbe pure qualcun'altro, oppure potrebbe non accorgersene e ficcarlo semplicemente in cassa. O, peggio ancora, non rendersi con che è un numero di telefono e restituirmelo. E poi di solito pago bancomat (!).


Se la cassiera è sveglia come te, te lo restituisce perchè non capisce se è la lista della spesa o il conto da pagare........


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Viva la biga! :mrgreen:


E chi la castiga!! :condom:
La smetto.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

*Io ne dico che*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


Ma perche' devi rovinare tutto?
Dev'essere gratificante andare a fare la spesa e incontrare una donna che visibilmente cerca di affascinarti no?
Io fossi in te rimarrei nel mistero di quei pochi sguardi ,godrei di quel gioco pericoloso e affascinante senza fare veramente nulla di diverso.

Paga e aspetta che ti passi,tanto passa sai,poi ritorna,poi ripassa...

blu


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

Nikita. Di Luc Besson. Con Anne Parillaud. Guarda come lei si rimorchia il cassiere del supermercato. Augh. Alle brutte, ti sei visto un bellissimo film.

E anche questa è fatta. 

Neeeext.

Adesso serviamo il numero .............. 56356.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 35, perchè?


35 anni buttati nel cesso......


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Viva la biga! :mrgreen:


Concordo!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...finora ho cazzeggiato....adesso torno in me e faccio la seria: è proprio necessario approcciare sta cassiera e tradire tua moglie?


Si, me l'ha prescritto il mio medico di base.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, me l'ha prescritto il mio medico di base.


ma vai a caga...re


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> E chi la castiga!! :condom:
> La smetto.


Ma va, continua pure, altrimenti ci sentiamo soli! :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> 35 anni buttati nel cesso......


Ellamadò, che acredine!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Nikita. Di Luc Besson. Con Anne Parillaud. Guarda come lei si rimorchia il cassiere del supermercato. Augh. Alle brutte, ti sei visto un bellissimo film.
> 
> E anche questa è fatta.
> 
> ...



Che dire Tuba? Sei sempre sul pezzo :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> 35 anni buttati nel cesso......[/QUOT
> 
> concordo


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma perche' devi rovinare tutto?
> Dev'essere gratificante andare a fare la spesa e incontrare una donna che visibilmente cerca di affascinarti no?
> Io fossi in te rimarrei nel mistero di quei pochi sguardi ,godrei di quel gioco pericoloso e affascinante senza fare veramente nulla di diverso.
> 
> ...


Boh, no. Nel senso, mi gratifica si, però sai com'è, i misteri ad un certo punto è bello anche svelarli.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, me l'ha prescritto il mio medico di base.


cambia medico... e cambia pure supermercato che è meglio :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ma vai a caga...re


Graz...ie.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> ma vai a caga...re


ri concordo


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, me l'ha prescritto il mio medico di base.


Visto che a 35 anni hai problemi a approcciare come dici, data la tua non forte esperienza in questo campo, ti consiglierei di lasciar perdere, verrai scoperto subito, poi chissà quanti problemi per riapprocciarne ancora un' altra.



Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, me l'ha prescritto il mio medico di base.


ma alla tua età sei ancora così? di a peter pan di lasciarti in pace


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

*dici*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Boh, no. Nel senso, mi gratifica si, però sai com'è, i misteri ad un certo punto è bello anche svelarli.


Io dico che spesso ,una volta svelati,si rimane piuttosto delusi ;-( e si combinano dei casini a gratis...

Percio' spesso è meglio rimanganto tali,appagano di piu'.
Sai che fortuna che hai:vai a far la spesa,spendi soldi e neppure ti incazzi.Anzi speri di vederla la che cerca di affascinarti.

blu


----------



## Salomè (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, me l'ha prescritto il mio medico di base.


Dai, seriamente.
Cosa ti spinge a cercare un incontro extra?
Hai già tradito altre volte?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cambia medico... e cambia pure supermercato che è meglio :mrgreen:


Mannò. Che poi, voglio dire, non siamo sul forum del mulino bianco, vè? E allora. Se ho posto un certo tipo di domanda, vuol dire che ho già deciso se voglio approcciare o meno.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Dai, seriamente.
> Cosa ti spinge a cercare un incontro extra?
> Hai già tradito altre volte?


mah..io credo di no.... 

senti Blow...lascia perdere fidati!


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Che poi, voglio dire, non siamo sul forum del mulino bianco, vè? E allora. Se ho posto un certo tipo di domanda, vuol dire che ho già deciso se voglio approcciare o meno.


DOVE STA OSCURO QUANDO SERVE.... :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Che poi, voglio dire, non siamo sul forum del mulino bianco, vè? E allora. Se ho posto un certo tipo di domanda, vuol dire che ho già deciso se voglio approcciare o meno.


Forse hai frainteso un po'.
A parte certe figure particolari, questo è un sito dove la gente arriva perchè sta *male* o perchè ha fatto o perchè ha subito.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Visto che a 35 anni hai problemi a approcciare come dici, data la tua non forte esperienza in questo campo, ti consiglierei di lasciar perdere, verrai scoperto subito, poi chissà quanti problemi per riapprocciarne ancora un' altra.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ti ringrazio Maurizio, ma la mia "non forte esperienza nel campo" non so dove l'hai pescata. Non è che ho probelmi ad approcciare, in genere. Che poi di solito vengo approcciato io. Dicevo: esperienza normale. Non sono un Don Giovanni, ma neanche l'ultimo degli sfigati. Che poi cosa c'entra l'approccio con la possibilità d'essere eventualmenti scoperti? Boh.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

*grazie Monsieur*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Forse hai frainteso un po'.
> A parte certe figure particolari, questo è un sito dove la gente arriva perchè sta *male* o perchè ha fatto o perchè ha subito.


Fa piacere leggere questo pensiero ,mi rassicura un po'!

Ero sconvolto tanto da non voler piu' scrivere...

blu


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Forse hai frainteso un po'.
> A parte certe figure particolari, questo è un sito dove la gente arriva perchè sta *male* o perchè ha fatto o perchè ha subito.



:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Dai, seriamente.
> Cosa ti spinge a cercare un incontro extra?
> Hai già tradito altre volte?


a) Il testosterone e B) Si.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Che poi, voglio dire, non siamo sul forum del mulino bianco, vè? E allora. Se ho posto un certo tipo di domanda, vuol dire che ho già deciso se voglio approcciare o meno.



Spero che non capiti mai, in qualche bar dove ci sono le bariste straniere che sorridono sempre, per compensare la loro carenza della lingua, sai quanti film diventando un bar-dipendente.




Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Forse hai frainteso un po'.
> A parte certe figure particolari, questo è un sito dove la gente arriva perchè sta *male* o perchè ha fatto o perchè ha subito.


Ah. In effetti quest'aspetto m'era sfuggito. Cioè, questo è una sorta di refugium peccatorum dove si viene solo ed unicamente a leccarsi le ferite ed a cercare conforto? Non lo sapevo. E quindi io sarei il cattivo/insensibile/porco di turno, immagino. Bene bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ero sconvolto tanto da non voler piu' scrivere...


Gesù.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> a) Il testosterone e B) Si.


Ascolta, probabilmente non saremo noi a farti cambiare idea ma il consiglio che posso darti è quello di lasciar perdere. 
se tieni a tua moglie e al tuo matrimonio non vale la pena metterlo a rischio


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Spero che non capiti mai, in qualche bar dove ci sono le bariste straniere che sorridono sempre, per compensare la loro carenza della lingua, sai quanti film diventando un bar-dipendente.


Vai tranquillo che non capita, Maurì.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. In effetti quest'aspetto m'era sfuggito. Cioè, questo è una sorta di refugium peccatorum dove si viene solo ed unicamente a leccarsi le ferite ed a cercare conforto? Non lo sapevo. E quindi io sarei il cattivo/insensibile/porco di turno, immagino. Bene bene.


Di gorilla che si battono il petto qui ce n'è già in esubero, ma se proprio ci tieni, avanti c'è posto.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio Maurizio, ma la mia "non forte esperienza nel campo" non so dove l'hai pescata. Non è che ho probelmi ad approcciare, in genere. Che poi di solito vengo approcciato io. Dicevo: esperienza normale. Non sono un Don Giovanni, ma neanche l'ultimo degli sfigati. Che poi cosa c'entra l'approccio con la possibilità d'essere eventualmenti scoperti? Boh.



Se tu avessi esperienza non saresti qui a cercare consigli... certi consigli si chiedono in pubertà non  alla tua età.



Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. In effetti quest'aspetto m'era sfuggito. Cioè, questo è una sorta di refugium peccatorum dove si viene solo ed unicamente a leccarsi le ferite ed a cercare conforto? Non lo sapevo. E quindi io sarei il cattivo/insensibile/porco di turno, immagino. Bene bene.


Ma è il caldo che ti fa male?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se tu avessi esperienza non saresti qui a cercare consigli... certi consigli si chiedono in pubertà non  alla tua età.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ma poi se già ha tradito saprà pure come farlo nuovamente... o forse gli sono saltate addosso povero cucciolo!


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ascolta, probabilmente non saremo noi a farti cambiare idea ma il consiglio che posso darti è quello di lasciar perdere.
> se tieni a tua moglie e al tuo matrimonio non vale la pena metterlo a rischio


 Quoto!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ascolta, probabilmente non saremo noi a farti cambiare idea ma il consiglio che posso darti è quello di lasciar perdere.
> se tieni a tua moglie e al tuo matrimonio non vale la pena metterlo a rischio


Ti chiedo se tu sei mai stata da qualcuno che non fosse il tuo fidanzato o tuo marito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> a) Il testosterone e B) Si.


Fantastico. Quindi dovresti essere esperto. Invece mi cadi sul supermercato... dove immagino vada anche tua moglie. Mi figuro già l'epilogo.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti chiedo se tu sei mai stata da qualcuno che non fosse il tuo fidanzato o tuo marito.


finchè sono stata impegnata non ho mai tradito...


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

*Gesu'*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Gesù.


Un paio de palle rosse e blu,pensa alla cazziera trombona vala'!

Che io mica vado per supermercati a fare il trombone titubante ne.

blu


----------



## Ultimo (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> 35, perchè?


Era una domanda retorica! 

Ma se vogliamo continuare a fare i retorici :carneval: spero che una volta scelto l'approccio, tu non ci venga a domandare cosa e come fare .... 

Lostris :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di gorilla che si battono il petto qui ce n'è già in esubero, ma se proprio ci tieni, avanti c'è posto.


A me pare di non essere mai stato al di sopra delle righe o maleducato, ti dirò. Anzi, qua quello che è stato mandato a cagare sono proprio io. Quindi, forse, non dovresti riferirti a me.


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fantastico. Quindi dovresti essere esperto. Invece mi cadi sul supermercato... dove immagino vada anche tua moglie*. Mi figuro già l'epilogo*.


Weeee, qui la sibilla sono io...
Non rubarmi il lavoro...:carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Fantastico. Quindi dovresti essere esperto. Invece mi cadi sul supermercato... dove immagino vada anche tua moglie. Mi figuro già l'epilogo.


Eh no. Mia moglie non ci va, temo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Weeee, qui la sibilla sono io...
> Non rubarmi il lavoro...:carneval:


non bisogna mica avere poteri divinatori... per associazione mi è venuta in mente la Sig.Ra Pina che si innamora del fornaio... e la moglie di Blow che viene travolta quando apre il frigorifero... dici che le possa venire un sospetto:mrgreen:?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> finchè sono stata impegnata non ho mai tradito...


Ma sei mai stata attratta da qualcun'altro?


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sei mai stata attratta da qualcun'altro?


che significa! è normale poter provare "simpatia" per qualcun altro! come è normale che qualcuno ci abbia provato con me...ma non sono mai andata oltre... 
non è difficile credimi


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Era una domanda retorica!
> 
> Ma se vogliamo continuare a fare i retorici :carneval: spero che una volta scelto l'approccio, tu non ci venga a domandare cosa e come fare ....
> 
> Lostris :rotfl::rotfl:


Ma se uno che non conosci ti chiedesse l'età e, alla tua risposta di tot anni, ti dicesse che la sua era una domanda "retorica" tu esattamente cosa penseresti? Cioè, tu già sapevi la mia età o non sai cosa significa il termine "retorico"?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che significa! è normale poter provare "simpatia" per qualcun altro! come è normale che qualcuno ci abbia provato con me...ma non sono mai andata oltre...
> non è difficile credimi


E perchè non sei mai andata oltre, per curiosità?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E perchè non sei mai andata oltre, per curiosità?


Ma dove sei stato in questi ultimi 35 anni? eri ibernato?

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E perchè non sei mai andata oltre, per curiosità?


per rispetto mio e del mio compagno...... non è un obbligo tradire!
e se vuoi tradire e fare come vuoi allora è preferibile stare da soli..secondo me


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Vabbè*

Bè io passerei  all'orario di chiusura del supermercato....mi apposterei per osservare le sue abitudini di uscita,poi mi farei trovare nei pressi della sua auto o nelle vicinanze del supermercato per vedere la sua reazione....deve sembrare tutto casuale....!Inventati una scusa plausibile che ti consenta futuri passaggi da quelle parti all'orario di chiusura....!!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per rispetto mio e del mio compagno...... non è un obbligo tradire!
> e se vuoi tradire e fare come vuoi allora è preferibile stare da soli..secondo me


Per rispetto. Sta cosa mi lascia sempre piuttosto perplesso. Se tu non provassi o non avessi provato "simpatia" per nessuno, allora capirei. Ma così è diverso. E' come uno che non ruba perchè i comandamenti gli dicono di non farlo o perchè teme che lo mettano in galera. Ma dentro non è che non sente lo stimolo, anzi. Magari in testa s'è fatto film e filmini. Ma allora, qual'è la differenza con uno che ruba davvero? Non è che è "meno ladro" perchè non ruba, sai com'è. Se vorrebbe farlo e non lo fa, è solo frustrato, alla lunga distanza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma dove sei stato in questi ultimi 35 anni? eri ibernato?
> 
> Maurizio


... nel freezer del supermercato:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io passerei  all'orario di chiusura del supermercato....mi apposterei per osservare le sue abitudini di uscita,poi mi farei trovare nei pressi della sua auto o nelle vicinanze del supermercato per vedere la sua reazione....deve sembrare tutto casuale....!Inventati una scusa plausibile che ti consenta futuri passaggi da quelle parti all'orario di chiusura....!!:up:



Questo è un principio di stalking, molto pericolosa questa cosa.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per rispetto. Sta cosa mi lascia sempre piuttosto perplesso. Se tu non provassi o non avessi provato "simpatia" per nessuno, allora capirei. Ma così è diverso. E' come uno che non ruba perchè i comandamenti gli dicono di non farlo o perchè teme che lo mettano in galera. Ma dentro non è che non sente lo stimolo, anzi. Magari in testa s'è fatto film e filmini. Ma allora, qual'è la differenza con uno che ruba davvero? Non è che è "meno ladro" perchè non ruba, sai com'è. Se vorrebbe farlo e non lo fa, è solo frustrato, alla lunga distanza.


elogio del qualunquismo?


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per rispetto. Sta cosa mi lascia sempre piuttosto perplesso. Se tu non provassi o non avessi provato "simpatia" per nessuno, allora capirei. Ma così è diverso. E' come uno che non ruba perchè i comandamenti gli dicono di non farlo o perchè teme che lo mettano in galera. Ma dentro non è che non sente lo stimolo, anzi. Magari in testa s'è fatto film e filmini. Ma allora, qual'è la differenza con uno che ruba davvero? Non è che è "meno ladro" perchè non ruba, sai com'è. Se vorrebbe farlo e non lo fa, è solo frustrato, alla lunga distanza.



non è esattamente la stessa cosa!


----------



## Tubarao (2 Luglio 2012)

Comunque dipende da come gioca: se mi gioca alla Zeman, tutto pressing, squadra corta e terzini che spingono, allora mi deve tirare fuori la frase bruciante fra il beep della busta di verdura e il beep dei fagiolini; cioè, massimo tre passaggi e devi stare in area, anche perchè la gente in fila altrimenti s'incazzerebbe. Se invece ha più un gioco alla Del Bosque ('tacci sua e de tutta la Sagrada Familia), tutto fraseggi e passaggi corti, devi aspettare che la fila alla cassa sia nulla, e devi aver fatto una mega spesona perchè devi aver tempo di parlare. Sull'approccio vero e proprio.......vabbè ma che devo sempre fà tutto io qui dentro


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè io passerei  all'orario di chiusura del supermercato....mi apposterei per osservare le sue abitudini di uscita,poi mi farei trovare nei pressi della sua auto o nelle vicinanze del supermercato per vedere la sua reazione....deve sembrare tutto casuale....!Inventati una scusa plausibile che ti consenta futuri passaggi da quelle parti all'orario di chiusura....!!:up:


Fa i turni, non è che ha un orario fisso. Grazie comunque.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Senti..ma sai cosa è lo stolking?Sai quando si prefigura il reato di molestie?Vai a fare gli spot del mulino bianco....imbecille....!!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> elogio del qualunquismo?


No, logica. Pura e semplice.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Joei*

Vai alla pausa pranzo....ci devi pedere un pò di tempo....!!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo è un principio di stalking, molto pericolosa questa cosa.
> 
> Maurizio


AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Maurizio sta tranquillo, non sono un maniaco.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah. In effetti quest'aspetto m'era sfuggito. Cioè, questo è una sorta di refugium peccatorum dove si viene solo ed unicamente a leccarsi le ferite ed a cercare conforto? Non lo sapevo. E quindi io sarei il cattivo/insensibile/porco di turno, immagino. Bene bene.


NO! sei semplicemente fuori luogo. 
Per cui ti invito a loggarti a qualche sito porno in modo da riuscire a sentirti a tuo agio.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è esattamente la stessa cosa!


Perchè?


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*joei*

Jo lascia stare, maurizio...è un povero disturbato....entra qui dentro...perchè questo stato non è in grado di garantire un supporto medico adeguato a questi poveri decerebrati.....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti..ma sai cosa è lo stolking?Sai quando si prefigura il reato di molestie?Vai a fare gli spot del mulino bianco....imbecille....!!



lo stolking no , lo stalking in principio comincia così con gli appostamenti come hai consigliato tu, vattelo a leggere, nella ricerca cerca stalking no stolking altrimenti non so cosa ti viene fuori.

hai di nuovo squarciato il bue questa mattina?

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

gas ha detto:


> NO! sei semplicemente fuori luogo.
> Per cui ti invito a loggarti a qualche sito porno in modo da riuscire a sentirti a tuo agio.


Coreggimi se sbaglio, ma il alto a sinistra c'è scritto:

Tradimento.net

e sotto:

IL PORTALE DELL'INFEDELTA'

non mi pare d'essere fuori luogo, onestamente. Anzi. Per il resto, non ho usato molestie a nessuno e non ho parlato di sesso o altro. Quindi, non vedo perchè dovrei sentirmi a mio agio su youporn più che qui.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, logica. Pura e semplice.


sì, quella della supercazzola... prematurata. Bene, dopo aver derubricato il furto, mettiamola così: se una persona non ha le palle per essere ciò che si mostra, per tenere fede alle promesse fatte, per essere sincero... spesso non ammette che gli altri le abbiano.Ah, ma se trovi un ladro in casa... non t'incazzare: è stato solo sincero con sè stesso.


----------



## gas (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Coreggimi se sbaglio, ma il alto a sinistra c'è scritto:
> 
> Tradimento.net
> 
> ...


NON MERITI RISPOSTA.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Coione*

Maurizio sei proprio un grande coione....spiegami come cazzo fai a dimostrare che uno si è appostato per te.....!Vai a fare gli spot della carta igienica che è meglio.....!Quindi povere forze dell'ordine...tutti stalker....a maurizio.....ora capisco perchè nessuno guarda le pubblicità...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè?



perchè si tratta di saper tenere a bada le proprie "pulsioni" ... perchè è scorretto giocare sporco nei confronti di chi si fida di noi!
sai cosa vuol dire scoprire di essere stati traditi?  fa un male cane....


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pare di non essere mai stato al di sopra delle righe o maleducato, ti dirò. Anzi, qua quello che è stato mandato a cagare sono proprio io. Quindi, forse, non dovresti riferirti a me.


Non parlavo di maleducazione, ma dell'evidente atteggiamento da _"'mmazza ao'! Ma che je faccio io a e donne?!"_.
Hai detto che hai già deciso, no? Buon per te.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio sei proprio un grande coione....spiegami come cazzo fai a dimostrare che uno si è appostato per te.....!Vai a fare gli spot della carta igienica che è meglio.....!Quindi povere forze dell'ordine...tutti stalker....a maurizio.....ora capisco perchè nessuno guarda le pubblicità...!!:rotfl:


Le pubblicità le guarderesti anche tu, se inserite in un film porno.

Allora signor super svelto (solo con gli insulti) la signora va dai carabinieri dicendo che un tipo (dando descrizione accurata) è un po' di giorni che la pedina sporgendo denuncia (nel caso di stalking basta la parola) i carabinieri fanno un appostamento e questo tipo arriva, cosa pensi che gli succeda? gli offriranno da bere?


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, quella della supercazzola... prematurata. Bene, dopo aver derubricato il furto, mettiamola così: se una persona non ha le palle per essere ciò che si mostra, per tenere fede alle promesse fatte, per essere sincero... spesso non ammette che gli altri le abbiano.Ah, ma se trovi un ladro in casa... non t'incazzare: è stato solo sincero con sè stesso.


Io non derubrico alcunchè, tantomeno il furto. Era un esempio, ma ce ne potrebbero essere altri. Io dico che nel momento in cui non fai una cosa che vorresti fare perchè temi le conseguenze se ti pescano a farla non sei più onesto di chi la fa davvero. Probabilmente solo più vigliacco. Che poi le conseguenze ci siano e quali siano è un altro discorso. Se becco un ladro a casa mia m'incazzo e come, non è che penso a lui. E' un discorso diverso. Ma essere quello che si mostra vuol dire tutto e niente. La verità è che noi non riusciamo neanche ad essere sinceri con noi stessi, per lo più.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Finirà che il signore appostato dirà che sta facendo una passeggiata....e calunnierà la persona che dice di esser molestata...funziona così....!Non basta una qualsiasi tipo di appostamento per prefigurare il reato di stalking.....!Ma che lavoro fai veramente perdonami....sei maggiorenne?Tu pensi veramente che la signora va alla polizia e la polizia interviene solo perchè incontra questa persona alla stessa ora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cambia lavoro....ti vedo bene in macelleria a squartare i quarti di bue cafone!!!:mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Finirà che il signore appostato dirà che sta facendo una passeggiata....e calunnierà la persona che dice di esser molestata...funziona così....!Non basta una qualsiasi tipo di appostamento per prefigurare il reato di stalking.....!Ma che lavoro fai veramente perdonami....sei maggiorenne?Tu pensi veramente che la signora va alla polizia e la polizia interviene solo perchè incontra questa persona alla stessa ora?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Cambia lavoro....ti vedo bene in macelleria a squartare i quarti di bue cafone!!!:mexican:


Ti vedo bene in macelleria a squartare i quarti di bue cafone!!!

Ti vuoi rivendere il tuo lavoro insieme con il tuo status?, non grazie basti tu per questo!
Riguardo la legge sullo stalking, ti consiglierei di fartela spiegare da un avvocato dato che non riesci a capire leggendola.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ti vedo bene in macelleria a squartare i quarti di bue cafone!!!
> 
> Ti vuoi rivendere il tuo lavoro insieme con il tuo status?, non grazie basti tu per questo!
> Riguardo la legge sullo stalking, ti consiglierei di fartela spiegare da un avvocato dato che non riesci a capire leggendola.
> ...



ti assicuro che ne sa molto più di te.... non ha bisogno di alcuna spiegazione.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti assicuro che ne sa molto più di te.... non ha bisogno di alcuna spiegazione.


di insulti sicuramente come di maceleria.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> di insulti sicuramente come di maceleria.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


:ira:


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?



Anche a me c'è la guardia di un supermercato che mi lancia messaggi con il corpo e con lo sguardo,ma spero non si voglia apporocciare ....anche perchè credo sia perchè arrivo sempre alle 20.45..e il super chiude alle 21:rotfl:


Ok ora seriamente ti interesserebbe per cosa?
Fare due parole ?
Un caffè ?
Fare qui e la su e giù?

Sta attento non andare in cerca di guai...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Si certo se l'avvocato ha la tua stessa preparazione allora evito di passarci.....!!:rotfl:Coinazzo lo stalking è qualcosa di molto serio.....fatti spiegare cosa significa la molestia...fatti spiegare come sia difficile dimostrarla ,e come è facile beccarsi una querela e non denucia per diffamazione.....coione!!!Vai a studiare...quanti debiti hai?Cazzone al massimo hai 16 anni......sei uno spot insulso....lascia perdere,e informati bene!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> _escile il pesc*i*e_
> 
> _(semicit.)_


ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:



Uno che mette su ogni cosa che scrive insulti e parolacce e volgarità come lo descrivi? in più è anche capce di dare del cafone agli altri. 
Non dovrei nemmeno rispondergli, la sua descrizione è chiara  in quello che scrive.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Uno che mette su ogni cosa che scrive insulti e parolacce e volgarità come lo descrivi? in più è anche capce di dare del cafone agli altri.
> Non dovrei nemmeno rispondergli, la sua descrizione è chiara in quello che scrive.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


*è il mio migliore amico*... questa per me è sufficiente come risposta...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Io mi adeguo alla tua dabbenaggine!Tu sei un insulto alla nostra intelligenza.....non conosci la differenza fra appostarsi e molestia ma che cazzo vuoi?Cosa vuoi insegnarci tu?Ma chì è sto coione che ti affida una azienda fra le mani chi?Spot?Al massimo puoi fare pubblicità a scatole di preservativi..visto che ancora non hai capito a cosa servono ignorante ed imbelle!!!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*SImy*

Non eravamo qualcosa di più?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non eravamo qualcosa di più?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



molto di più tesoro! molto di più....


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non derubrico alcunchè, tantomeno il furto. Era un esempio, ma ce ne potrebbero essere altri. Io dico che nel momento in cui non fai una cosa che vorresti fare perchè temi le conseguenze se ti pescano a farla non sei più onesto di chi la fa davvero. Probabilmente solo più vigliacco. Che poi le conseguenze ci siano e quali siano è un altro discorso. Se becco un ladro a casa mia m'incazzo e come, non è che penso a lui. E' un discorso diverso. Ma essere quello che si mostra vuol dire tutto e niente. La verità è che noi non riusciamo neanche ad essere sinceri con noi stessi, per lo più.


probabilmente tu non ci riesci... il mio problema è che non riesco a raccontarmela. Le conseguenze possono esserci o non esserci... ma io allo specchio mi guardo tutte le mattine.


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non derubrico alcunchè, tantomeno il furto. Era un esempio, ma ce ne potrebbero essere altri. Io dico che nel momento in cui non fai una cosa che vorresti fare perchè temi le conseguenze se ti pescano a farla non sei più onesto di chi la fa davvero. Probabilmente solo più vigliacco. Che poi le conseguenze ci siano e quali siano è un altro discorso. Se becco un ladro a casa mia m'incazzo e come, non è che penso a lui. E' un discorso diverso. Ma essere quello che si mostra vuol dire tutto e niente. La verità è che noi non riusciamo neanche ad essere sinceri con noi stessi, per lo più.


Ma sai Joey che mi sei simpatico? (che te frega, va beh, te lo dico lo stesso)
Non vorrei essere tua moglie neh, però mi piace la tua pacatezza nelle risposte agli insulti  e la calma serafica delle tue convinzioni.

Io sono d'accordo in parte con te, a grandi linee, e chi è fedele per paura delle conseguenze o per noia o perche nessuna lo fila non è certo da ammirare.
Diverso chi sceglie di essere fedele ogni giorno, perchè sente di doverlo alla persona che ha a fianco ed a sè stesso, in base al tipo di legame che hanno scelto di condividere, in base a dei valori in cui sente di credere.

Però sai, agire seguendo i propri impulsi non preoccupandosi delle conseguenze, significa che poi bisogna saperle accettare qualunque esse siano e quandunque capitino. 

La presunzione di essere infedele ereggendo a baluardo l'essere sinceri con sè stessi ed i propri impulsi, è una cagata pazzesca e incoerente nel momento in cui per farlo costruiamo menzogne e inganniamo le persone vicine.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Simy..io son uno stronzo.....un cattivone,diabolico e perverso,scostante e accativante.....non ti conviene credimi....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

:up:





Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai Joey che mi sei simpatico? (che te frega, va beh, te lo dico lo stesso)
> Non vorrei essere tua moglie neh, però mi piace la tua pacatezza nelle risposte agli insulti  e la calma serafica delle tue convinzioni.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo in parte con te, a grandi linee, e chi è fedele per paura delle conseguenze o per noia o perche non lo fila non è certo da ammirare.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy..io son uno stronzo.....un cattivone,diabolico e perverso,scostante e accativante.....*non ti conviene credimi...*.!!


questo lo dici tu! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi adeguo alla tua dabbenaggine!Tu sei un insulto alla nostra intelligenza.....non conosci la differenza fra appostarsi e molestia ma che cazzo vuoi?Cosa vuoi insegnarci tu?Ma chì è sto coione che ti affida una azienda fra le mani chi?Spot?Al massimo puoi fare pubblicità a scatole di preservativi..visto che ancora non hai capito a cosa servono ignorante ed imbelle!!!



Se riuscissi a non mettere sempre insulti e parolacce in quello che scrivi. forse riuscirei a capirti di più. 
continua pure  a squarciare animali e scusa se ti ho disturbato.


Maurizio


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai Joey che mi sei simpatico? (che te frega, va beh, te lo dico lo stesso)
> Non vorrei essere tua moglie neh, però mi piace la tua pacatezza nelle risposte agli insulti  e la calma serafica delle tue convinzioni.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo in parte con te, a grandi linee, e chi è fedele per paura delle conseguenze o per noia o perche nessuna lo fila non è certo da ammirare.
> ...


Te lo approvo & te lo appoggio


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> *è il mio migliore amico*... questa per me è sufficiente come risposta...



Porta ogni giorno della carne per il tuo gatto, oppure sei un amante del turpiloquio non vedo altra spiegazione.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Gli insulti sono voluti....non posso farci nulla se riconosco i coioni a naso.....è una colpa?Ho un' idiosincrasia per le teste di cazzo....quindi maurizio non possiam andare d'accordo....scusami tu per la sincerità!!


----------



## Eliade (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai Joey che mi sei simpatico? (che te frega, va beh, te lo dico lo stesso)
> Non vorrei essere tua moglie neh, però mi piace la tua pacatezza nelle risposte agli insulti  e la calma serafica delle tue convinzioni.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo in parte con te, a grandi linee, e chi è fedele per paura delle conseguenze o per noia o perche nessuna lo fila non è certo da ammirare.
> ...


Grandissima Lotty. Approvato! :up:


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Te lo approvo & te lo appoggio


'poggia 'poggia..

:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Muarizio*

Tutte e due le cose..........!:rotfl:Simy adora le persone volgari!!:rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> 'poggia 'poggia..
> 
> :carneval:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Porta ogni giorno della carne per il tuo gatto, oppure sei un amante del turpiloquio non vedo altra spiegazione.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



no..sono un'amante delle belle persone..e lui lo è


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli insulti sono voluti....non posso farci nulla se riconosco i coioni a naso.....è una colpa?Ho un' idiosincrasia per le teste di cazzo....quindi maurizio non possiam andare d'accordo....scusami tu per la sincerità!!


Grazie a te , non è stata mai la mia ambizione avere un amico macellaio.



Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, chiedere in consiglio non penso faccia male anche al più smaliziato dei seduttori, no? Comunque la cosa del bigliettino non è che mi piace tanto. Senza contare che magari lo vedrebbe pure qualcun'altro, oppure potrebbe non accorgersene e ficcarlo semplicemente in cassa. O, peggio ancora, non rendersi con che è un numero di telefono e restituirmelo. E poi di solito pago bancomat (!).



Buon pomeriggio Joey...le cassiere non sono per me,pero'farei cosi'....cercherei di capire quando finisce il turno.da dove esce,e mi farei trovare nei paraggi...poi cosa fare lo sai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no..sono un'amante delle belle persone..e lui lo è


anche alto, brizzolato, dannato...:mrgreen: dettagli che però... hanno il loro peso.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche alto, brizzolato, *dannato*...:mrgreen: dettagli che però... hanno il loro peso.


dannato no...è un aggettivo che non gli si addice


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò. Che poi, voglio dire, non siamo sul forum del mulino bianco, vè? E allora. Se ho posto un certo tipo di domanda, vuol dire che ho già deciso se voglio approcciare o meno.



Sei rimasto anche tu fregato dal nome del forum eh!


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Maurizio non è mia ambizione avere un amico coione e siamo pari no?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Dannato?No,....però non sono rassicurante dai....simy sii onesta su....!!:carneval:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dannato?No,....però non sono rassicurante dai....simy sii onesta su....!!:carneval:


io sono di parte lo sai... per me sei rassicurante...


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Che bello son pure rassicurante.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello son pure rassicurante.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi stai pigliando per il culo


----------



## lunaiena (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Forse hai frainteso un po'.
> A parte certe figure particolari, questo è un sito dove la gente arriva perchè sta *male* o perchè ha fatto o perchè ha subito.


Scusami ma su questo non sono d'accordo .....
Anche io sono arrivata qui solo cion una semplice domanda non perchè stavo male,non perchè avevo subito e neanche avevo fatto ....
Cioè tu digiti tradimento e trovi questo sito ma nel regolamento no c'è scritto vietato l'ingresso a chi non ha problemi particolari di caduta di mondi in testa...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Che bello son pure rassicurante.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Os, non te lo vorrei dire eh, ma questo è amore! :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio non è mia ambizione avere un amico coione e siamo pari no?:rotfl:


Anche perchè per averne, nel tuo caso sarebbe sufficiente avvicinarsi ad uno specchio.
Vedi la differenza tra un pubblicitario e un macellaio, il pubblicitario trova fantasia nelle risposte  le scrive sempre diverse, il macellaio cercando di copiare le risposte, non sapendo cosa dire a parte parolacce e insulti.


Maurizio


----------



## Sole (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma sai Joey che mi sei simpatico? (che te frega, va beh, te lo dico lo stesso)
> Non vorrei essere tua moglie neh, però mi piace la tua pacatezza nelle risposte agli insulti  e la calma serafica delle tue convinzioni.
> 
> Io sono d'accordo in parte con te, a grandi linee, e chi è fedele per paura delle conseguenze o per noia o perche nessuna lo fila non è certo da ammirare.
> ...


Sono molto d'accordo Lostrina


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Ops*

No questo è il mio lato oscuro.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Anche perchè per averne, nel tuo caso sarebbe sufficiente avvicinarsi ad uno specchio.
> Vedi la differenza tra un pubblicitario e un macellaio, il pubblicitario trova fantasia nelle risposte  le scrive sempre diverse, il macellaio cercando di copiare le risposte, non sapendo cosa dire a parte parolacce e insulti.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


a Mauri', ma quanno ciai de pressione?

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a Mauri', ma quanno ciai de pressione?
> 
> ahahahahah


bassa, mangio poca carne hahahaahahahh


Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> bassa, mangio poca carne hahahaahahahh
> 
> 
> Maurizio


se vede....

ahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusami ma su questo non sono d'accordo .....
> Anche io sono arrivata qui solo cion una semplice domanda non perchè stavo male,non perchè avevo subito e neanche avevo fatto ....
> Cioè tu digiti tradimento e trovi questo sito ma nel regolamento no c'è scritto vietato l'ingresso a chi non ha problemi particolari di caduta di mondi in testa...



Che si faccia un po' di caciara per passare il tempo, questo non lo toglie nessuno, ed io stesso contribuisco alla grande, ma il sito è nato per ben altri fini.
Molta gente qui è stata aiutata a venire fuori da casini piccoli e grandi, ed io sono uno di loro.

Sicuramente non è nato originariamente come ritrovo di quelli che piantano casini nelle proprie e nelle altrui famiglie per divertimento e sport. Che poi ci siano pure questi, beh, siamo in un paese libero, ma ripeto: Tradimento.net non è nato come vetrina per gli spandimerda, non è un inno al menefreghismo ed all'irresponsabilità. Al contrario, è un luogo di confronto e di corforto amichevole.
Se così non fosse fatemelo sapere e tolgo il disturbo subito. Di Badoo e cagate del genere non ne voglio sapere.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Se la tua fantasia è quella dimostrata fino a questo punto.....bè cambia lavoro.....!Se poi ti rifersci a" ipotesi fantasiose" tipo appostarsi=stalking...quella è ignoranza che è una cosa diversa......!Maurizio se vuoi continuare a beccarti pernacchie libero di fare...non pensi di aver fatto già troppe figure di merda?Magari ti serve ispirazione per qualche industria di sanitari?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo,* mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo*. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


magari ha una serie di tic


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ha una serie di tic


:risata:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ha una serie di tic


Sei impagabile! :rotfl:



(corrisponderai mai la mia dedizione a te? )


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Minerva è un'adorabile stronza!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Minerva è un'adorabile stronza!!!



Adoro le stronze  e le gatte nere. Io ogni tanto provo a distogliere l'attenzione da lei, ma poi lei con quattro parole, per giunta rivolte a qualcun altro, mi ricattura. :inlove:


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> magari ha una serie di tic


i siuper so' luoghi de malati, e' notorio....

io cio' una al reparto salumeria che e' nu' baba' e con un tic fastidioso...

quanno me vede che arrivo, se sbottona 3 bottoni della camicetta sopra na' quarta pure abbondante e ce gioca... maro'...ahahahah.

m'ha pure detto che avendo sto' problema vorrebbe essere accompagnata a casa da me...

ma nun me pare un problema cosi' grave che necessita d'accompagnamento...

no?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se la tua fantasia è quella dimostrata fino a questo punto.....bè cambia lavoro.....!Se poi ti rifersci a" ipotesi fantasiose" tipo appostarsi=stalking...quella è ignoranza che è una cosa diversa......!Maurizio se vuoi continuare a beccarti pernacchie libero di fare...non pensi di aver fatto già troppe figure di merda?Magari ti serve ispirazione per qualche industria di sanitari?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Inizio a pensare che la tua compagna ti abbia tradito con un pubblicitario, si nota dalla tua ossessione verso il mio lavoro, sbagli a fissarti su questo, poteva essere chiunque e avrebbe potuto fare qualsiasi tipo di lavoro dato il tuo stile.
Se pensi di fare bella figura  scrivendo insulti e parolacce continua , magari ti aiuta anche stare meglio, e  venire fuori dalla tua patologia.
Simy ti ha definito brizzolato io direi brizzolato fuori e dentro.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Inizio a pensare che la tua compagna ti abbia tradito con un pubblicitario, si nota dalla tua ossessione verso il mio lavoro, sbagli a fissarti su questo, poteva essere chiunque e avrebbe potuto fare qualsiasi tipo di lavoro dato il tuo stile.
> Se pensi di fare bella figura scrivendo insulti e parolacce continua , magari ti aiuta anche stare meglio, e venire fuori dalla tua patologia.
> *Simy* ti ha definito brizzolato io direi brizzolato fuori e dentro.
> 
> ...


sicuro che sono stata io? :mrgreen:

..ps. tutto sbagliato quello che hai scritto...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro che sono stata io? :mrgreen:
> 
> ..ps. tutto sbagliato quello che hai scritto...


No, ero stata io ma con me sor Maurizio nun ce parla...
 comunque sono ancora qui a cercare di immaginare il brizzolato dentro...


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ero stata io ma con me sor Maurizio nun ce parla...
> comunque sono ancora qui a *cercare di immaginare il brizzolato dentro*...


è dura .... :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Gaurda per la mia patologia....nulla da fare.....!Ho provato di tutto...ma niente continuo ad essere allergico a coioni....!!Maurizio cosa posso farci?


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sicuro che sono stata io? :mrgreen:
> 
> ..ps. tutto sbagliato quello che hai scritto...



credici credici


Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaurda per la mia patologia....nulla da fare.....!Ho provato di tutto...ma niente continuo ad essere *allergico* a coioni....!!Maurizio cosa posso farci?



Puoi sempre provare con un antistaminchia :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> credici credici
> 
> 
> Maurizio


io in Oscuro ci credo eccome...e non sarai tu a farmi cambiare idea


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè si tratta di saper tenere a bada le proprie "pulsioni" ... perchè è scorretto giocare sporco nei confronti di chi si fida di noi!
> sai cosa vuol dire scoprire di essere stati traditi?  fa un male cane....


Ma che sia scorretto è chiaro ed evidente. Nessuno dice il contrario, io men che meno. Dico semplicemente che se tutto quello che ti ferma è la correttezza formale, o una roba tipo "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te", presto o tardi la vivrai male. Non dico che chi tradisce fa bene a farlo, attenzione. Mai detto.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, ero stata io ma con me sor Maurizio nun ce parla...
> comunque sono ancora qui a cercare di immaginare il brizzolato dentro...


Mauretta cor suo linguaggio da' pubblicita' e' avanti rispetto a noi burini...

anzi me sa che lui e' piu' avanti ed il linguaggio ce l'ha de dietro che spigne...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che sia scorretto è chiaro ed evidente. Nessuno dice il contrario, io men che meno. Dico semplicemente che se tutto quello che ti ferma è la correttezza formale, o una roba tipo "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te", presto o tardi la vivrai male. Non dico che chi tradisce fa bene a farlo, attenzione. Mai detto.


ho vissuto molto peggio il tradimento subito....
per me non è mai stato un peso finora restare fedele


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gaurda per la mia patologia....nulla da fare.....!Ho provato di tutto...ma niente continuo ad essere allergico a coioni....!!Maurizio cosa posso farci?



Niente, ti cpisco è dura essere allergici a se stessi, ora vado a  lavorare ti saluto, tu più tardi la macelleria apre alle 17:00 mi sembra, 
 alemán gehörnt


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow] (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> La presunzione di essere infedele ereggendo a baluardo l'essere sinceri con sè stessi ed i propri impulsi, è una cagata pazzesca e incoerente nel momento in cui per farlo costruiamo menzogne e inganniamo le persone vicine.


Bè no. Se io sono sincero con me stesso non vuol per forza dire che devo esserlo anche con gli altri, in generale. Nel caso specifico, ovveri il tradimento, va da sè che se sono io a perpetrarlo lo faccio ai danni di un'altra persona. Ai danni. Altrimenti non sarebbe tradimento, ma altro. Non sono un boy scout.


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Oscuro... 

Mi stai simpatico, mi rivedo in tante cose che scrivi (anche se non sono brizzolato, ma c'è tempo), apprezzo sempre con quanta enfasi sei solito sostenere le questioni che ti stanno a cuore.


Ma una cosa te la devo dì... 
Sono mesi ormai che me la tengo dentro...
E' giunto il momento che tu sappia che...














... Si scrive coGlioni, non coioni!!!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Niente, ti cpisco è dura essere allergici a se stessi, ora vado a lavorare ti saluto, tu più tardi la macelleria apre alle 17:00 mi sembra,
> *alemán gehörnt
> *
> 
> Maurizio


ti riesce male il tedesco mio caro.... comunque del cornuto dallo a qualcun altro...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che sia scorretto è chiaro ed evidente. Nessuno dice il contrario, io men che meno. Dico semplicemente che se tutto quello che ti ferma è la correttezza formale, o una roba tipo "non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te", presto o tardi la vivrai male. Non dico che chi tradisce fa bene a farlo, attenzione. Mai detto.


CORRETTEZZA FORMALE? cioè se un tradimento è realizzato con garbo ed educazione non fa male? sicuro? vuoi provare?


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Oscuro...
> 
> Mi stai simpatico, mi rivedo in tante cose che scrivi (anche se non sono brizzolato, ma c'è tempo), apprezzo sempre con quanta enfasi sei solito sostenere le questioni che ti stanno a cuore.
> 
> ...


a roma si dice cosi!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti riesce male il tedesco mio caro.... comunque del cornuto dallo a qualcun altro...


azz... ha proprio sbagliato anche portale!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> azz... ha proprio sbagliato anche portale!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a roma si dice cosi!


A Roma si scrive cojoni, avvocà.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ho vissuto molto peggio il tradimento subito....
> per me non è mai stato un peso finora restare fedele


Vabbè, che pesi più subire un tradimento pittosto che farlo è poco ma sicuro.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CORRETTEZZA FORMALE? cioè se un tradimento è realizzato con garbo ed educazione non fa male? sicuro? vuoi provare?


Non hai capito.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Geko*

Geko grazie......ma ero coscente.....comunque maurizio è ncoione uguale!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non hai capito.


No... io ho capito. Oh, se ho capito. Terapia tapioco, come se fosse antani. A destra, per due.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tradimento.net non è nato come vetrina per gli spandimerda, non è un inno al menefreghismo ed all'irresponsabilità. Al contrario, è un luogo di confronto e di corforto amichevole.


Ed io, infatti, mi sto amichevolmente confrontando. Mi pare. Non sono uno spandimerda, non sto insultando nessuno. E non sto cantando nessun inno, per la cronaca. Mi limito a dire la mia e chi non è d'accordo è liberissimo di dissentire.


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> A Roma si scrive cojoni, avvocà.


stai a fa caso al capello!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No... io ho capito. Oh, se ho capito. Terapia tapioco, come se fosse antani. A destra, per due.


Temo di no. Io parlo di CORRETTEZZA FORMALE, non di qualcuno che ha già tradito e tiene tutto nascosto comportandosi in modo formalmente corretto col partner, ma di quello che si da una rigidità di fondo (formale, appunto) che lo porta a farsi un recinto che, piano piano, finisce per diventargli sempre più stretto. E di persone così, maschi e femmine, ce ne sono un'infinità.


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stai a fa caso al capello!



Brizzolato pure quello?


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buon pomeriggio Joey...le cassiere non sono per me,pero'farei cosi'....cercherei di capire quando finisce il turno.da dove esce,e mi farei trovare nei paraggi...poi cosa fare lo sai...


Grezie!


----------



## geko (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Geko grazie......ma ero coscente.....comunque maurizio è ncoione uguale!!


Eh lo so, la sostanza non cambia!


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Temo di no. Io parlo di CORRETTEZZA FORMALE, non di qualcuno che ha già tradito e tiene tutto nascosto comportandosi in modo formalmente corretto col partner, ma di quello che si da una rigidità di fondo (formale, appunto) che lo porta a farsi un recinto che, piano piano, finisce per diventargli sempre più stretto. E di persone così, maschi e femmine, ce ne sono un'infinità.


allora... che quel recinto diventi sempre più stretto, lo sostieni tu... perchè ti fa comodo. E questa è una paraculata, io avevo buttato lì la supercazzola perchè è meno grave e volevo essere gentile con una new entry.
Se ti devi giustificare con te stesso, non tirare in mezzo gli altri.
Qui ci sono traditori... non ce la raccontano ma soprattutto non SE la raccontano. Una giustificazione, chiunque la può trovare per qualunque cosa, anche mooolto più grave di un tradimento. Ma noi qui ci confrontiamo, tiriamo giù la maschera e diciamo le cose come stanno.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Lothar*

Ciao lothar,ho scritto la stessa cosa e quer "COGLIONE" DER SOR MAURIZIO ha detto che nun và bene :è STALKING!!!:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Geko*

Dimenticavo:ricambio la simpatia.....!!


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora... che quel recinto diventi sempre più stretto, lo sostieni tu... perchè ti fa comodo. E questa è una paraculata, io avevo buttato lì la supercazzola perchè è meno grave e volevo essere gentile con una new entry.
> Se ti devi giustificare con te stesso, non tirare in mezzo gli altri.
> Qui ci sono traditori... non ce la raccontano ma soprattutto non SE la raccontano. Una giustificazione, chiunque la può trovare per qualunque cosa, anche mooolto più grave di un tradimento. Ma noi qui ci confrontiamo, tiriamo giù la maschera e diciamo le cose come stanno.


Sei d'applausi...mi scappello...ahahahah

non fosse altro perche' te funziona cosi' bene la neuro a luglio....

ed oggi e' pure lunedi'....

ma come cazzo fai?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Brizzolato pure quello?


NO


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sei d'applausi...mi scappello...ahahahah
> 
> non fosse altro perche' te funziona cosi' bene la neuro a luglio....
> 
> ...


in effetti sono un po'affaticata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora... che quel recinto diventi sempre più stretto, lo sostieni tu... perchè ti fa comodo. E questa è una paraculata, io avevo buttato lì la supercazzola perchè è meno grave e volevo essere gentile con una new entry.
> Se ti devi giustificare con te stesso, non tirare in mezzo gli altri.
> Qui ci sono traditori... non ce la raccontano ma soprattutto non SE la raccontano. Una giustificazione, chiunque la può trovare per qualunque cosa, anche mooolto più grave di un tradimento. Ma noi qui ci confrontiamo, tiriamo giù la maschera e diciamo le cose come stanno.


Bando alle gentilezze, allora. Io sostengo quello che sostengo perchè per me è così. Per me, eh. E per molti che conosco, anche. Chiaramente non per tutti, ci mancherebbe. Non mi sto paraculando di nulla, se ti capita di trovarti a pensare a qualcuno che non sia il tuo compagno, magari spesso, allora sono io che ho ragione. Spero non ti capiti, non ti sia capitato e non ti capiti mai, ma se è così e con questo non ci fai nulla anche se moriresti dalla voglia perchè "sei formalmente corretta", ho ragione io.


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Azzo*

Azzo stermy si scappella..io vi saluto......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bando alle gentilezze, allora. Io sostengo quello che sostengo perchè per me è così. Per me, eh. E per molti che conosco, anche. Chiaramente non per tutti, ci mancherebbe. Non mi sto paraculando di nulla, se ti capita di trovarti a pensare a qualcuno che non sia il tuo compagno, magari spesso, allora sono io che ho ragione. Spero non ti capiti, non ti sia capitato e non ti capiti mai, ma se è così e con questo non ci fai nulla anche se moriresti dalla voglia perchè "sei formalmente corretta", ho ragione io.


No, io ho rispetto per me stessa e per ciò che sento. Di formale ho ben poco, credo che qui te lo possano confermare. Io posso credere che tu non senta di dover essere fedele... se sei ugualmente sportivo anche con tua moglie. Altrimenti il gioco è truccato.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> in effetti sono un po'affaticata :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


riposate...

e fatte vento co' la gonna, tanto chi te vede...

(purtrop'..)

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo stermy si scappella..io vi saluto......!!:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl:ma lo vedi come sei???:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzo stermy si scappella..io vi saluto......!!:rotfl:


beh sbri merita...

ahahahah

te chiamo io...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Sbricilolata*

é uno spettacolo al quale non vorrei assistere....perdonami!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é uno spettacolo al quale non vorrei assistere....perdonami!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


te possino...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é uno spettacolo al quale non vorrei assistere....perdonami!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:SEI TREMENDO


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Però*

Però....nse sa mai...magari nè brizzolato ma fa manovra per entrare in macchina.....bhooo!!


----------



## Simy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Però....nse sa mai...magari nè brizzolato ma fa manovra per entrare in macchina.....bhooo!!


:risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, io ho rispetto per me stessa e per ciò che sento. Di formale ho ben poco, credo che qui te lo possano confermare. Io posso credere che tu non senta di dover essere fedele... se sei ugualmente sportivo anche con tua moglie. Altrimenti il gioco è truccato.


Per mia moglie valgono gli stessi identici discorsi che ho fatto qui fino a questo momento. Se hai in arme di tradire, allora devi essere pronto ad affrontarne le conseguenze. Il discorso vale per me e, chiaramente, anche per lei. Detto questo: rispetto per me stessa di per sè non vuol dire nulla. E' che non ti capita, e magari stai bene come stai. Potrei capire rispetto per il partner (anzi quello lo capisco bene), ma rispetto per se stessi, francamente no.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> é uno spettacolo al quale non vorrei assistere....perdonami!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


paura del confronto, neh?

ahahahahahahah

comunque se continuate poi nun dite che blowjob s'e' sbajato..

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (2 Luglio 2012)

*Stermy*

No...son cose vostre....aòò poi sei te che te scappelli....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per mia moglie valgono gli stessi identici discorsi che ho fatto qui fino a questo momento. Se hai in arme di tradire, allora devi essere pronto ad affrontarne le conseguenze. Il discorso vale per me e, chiaramente, anche per lei. Detto questo: rispetto per me stessa di per sè non vuol dire nulla. E' che non ti capita, e magari stai bene come stai. Potrei capire rispetto per il partner (anzi quello lo capisco bene), ma rispetto per se stessi, francamente no.


Rispetto per me stessa, perchè quello che sento giusto PER ME è comportarmi in un certo modo: se mi comportassi diversamente, verrei meno a me stessa e perderei il rispetto. Quanto a quello che capita: andare fuori e trovare da trombare è facile in modo imbarazzante. Quello che può essere difficile, a volte, è dire di no.


----------



## exStermy (2 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No...son cose vostre....aòò poi sei te che te scappelli....!!:rotfl:


ma io so' un fiorellino innocente, te invece sei un porco depravato...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per mia moglie valgono gli stessi identici discorsi che ho fatto qui fino a questo momento. Se hai in arme di tradire, allora devi essere pronto ad affrontarne le conseguenze. Il discorso vale per me e, chiaramente, anche per lei. Detto questo: rispetto per me stessa di per sè non vuol dire nulla. E' che non ti capita, e magari stai bene come stai. Potrei capire rispetto per il partner (anzi quello lo capisco bene), ma rispetto per se stessi, francamente no.



  esagerazioni.....se tradisci mica pensi alle conseguenze..viceversa non tradiresti


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esagerazioni.....se tradisci mica pensi alle conseguenze..viceversa non tradiresti


ohhhh! Ecco cosa intendevo per non raccontarSEla.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Rispetto per me stessa, perchè quello che sento giusto PER ME è comportarmi in un certo modo: se mi comportassi diversamente, verrei meno a me stessa e perderei il rispetto. Quanto a quello che capita: andare fuori e trovare da trombare è facile in modo imbarazzante. Quello che può essere difficile, a volte, è dire di no.


A dire di no non ci arrivi mica. Se arrivi a dire di no, proprio "enne-o" in faccia a qualcuno, vuol dire che da quella parte di rispetto che dici già ne hai tirata via una bella fetta, perchè hai dato tanto di quello spazio ad uno da dovergli poi porre un rifiuto. E ci credo proprio che poi è difficile. Che poi in genere funziona che tutti noi cambiamo, consapevolmente o, più spesso in modo inconsapevole, e francamente, a meno che non ti ci sia inchiodata a viva forza a quei paletti che chiami rispetto per te stessa facendone una questione di principio e quindi di correttezza "formale" de facto di cui parlavo poc'anzi, un domani potresti anche trovarti a non essere più d'accordo con alcuni tuoi assunti che dai per inamovibili.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> esagerazioni.....se tradisci mica pensi alle conseguenze..viceversa non tradiresti


Stavo esplicitando. Ovvero, mi stavo spiegando meglio. Alle volte nel tentativo sono pedante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A dire di no non ci arrivi mica. Se arrivi a dire di no, proprio "enne-o" in faccia a qualcuno, vuol dire che da quella parte di rispetto che dici già ne hai tirata via una bella fetta, perchè hai* dato tanto di quello spazio *ad uno da dovergli poi porre un rifiuto. E ci credo proprio che poi è difficile. Che poi in genere funziona che tutti noi cambiamo, consapevolmente o, più spesso in modo inconsapevole, e francamente, a meno che non ti ci sia inchiodata a viva forza a quei paletti che chiami rispetto per te stessa facendone una questione di principio e quindi di correttezza "formale" de facto di cui parlavo poc'anzi, un domani potresti anche trovarti a non essere più d'accordo con alcuni tuoi assunti che dai per inamovibili.


non serve mica tanto spazio. Io il no lo dico per tempo... non sono mica una gattamorta. Sono un felino in buona salute, pelo ancora lucido, artigli in ordine:mrgreen:. Quando hai dato spazio sei già in zona Cesarini... e allora ti dò ragione. Non mi sono inchiodata a nulla io... quello che per te, mi rendo conto, è incomprensibile, è che non ho mai provato il desiderio di tradire. Non ne ho sentito il bisogno. Nessun merito guarda, sono fatta così dalla nascita. Non ho dovuto fustigarmi con il cilicio (buona Tebe, quello è un altro capitolo), non è stato un sacrificio, non ho rimpianti. Quello che avevo era quello che volevo, in armonia con quanto sentivo. Quando, prima di conoscere mio marito, le storie che avevo non mi bastavano, chiudevo. E non ho mai dovuto mentire(cosa che peraltro mi riesce malissimo), di questo sono contenta.


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow] ha detto:


> Bè no. Se io sono sincero con me stesso non vuol per forza dire che devo esserlo anche con gli altri, in generale. Nel caso specifico, ovveri il tradimento, va da sè che se sono io a perpetrarlo lo faccio ai danni di un'altra persona. Ai danni. Altrimenti non sarebbe tradimento, ma altro. Non sono un boy scout.


Che ragazzaccio :diavoletto:...
Per me rimane comunque un pò un discorso di comodo, il sentirsi sinceri con sè stessi (scegliendo di vivere in base ai propri impulsi ai danni della persona che ci è accanto) fa stare senz'altro bene, il danneggiare gli altri per esserlo in teoria no.

Soprattutto se gli altri sono persone per cui proviamo affetto.
Spesso è questione di pesi ed equilibri (sto più bene al pensiero di una scopata extra o asto più male all'idea di ingannare qualcuno?), ma tutto dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per mia moglie valgono gli stessi identici discorsi che ho fatto qui fino a questo momento. Se hai in arme di tradire, allora devi essere pronto ad affrontarne le conseguenze. Il discorso vale per me e, chiaramente, anche per lei. Detto questo: rispetto per me stessa di per sè non vuol dire nulla. E' che non ti capita, e magari stai bene come stai. Potrei capire rispetto per il partner (anzi quello lo capisco bene), ma rispetto per se stessi, francamente no.


Se vi siete esplicitati la questione, beh, patti chiari amicizia lunga.
Ma non è vero che non c'entra il rispetto per sè stessi.

Mi sono capitate delle occasioni, non ho tradito. Anche per rispetto dei sentimenti che provavo oltre che per salvaguardare qualcosa che ritenevo prezioso.
Mi è capitata poi un giorno un'occasione, uguale alle altre apparentemente, ma questa volta ho tradito. Non ho pensato e ho sfanculizzato in un momento otto e più anni di storia seguendo l'ormone. 

A parte lo stare male per aver ingannato il mio uomo (tuttora ignaro, comunque, ma non per questo tiro un sospiro di sollievo), io in quel frangente ho perso anche in parte il rispetto di me stessa. Ti assicuro che non mi vedo più come mi vedevo prima.
Mi vedo peggio.

Ma capisco che su molte cose è questione di punti di vista.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non serve mica tanto spazio. Io il no lo dico per tempo... non sono mica una gattamorta. Sono un felino in buona salute, pelo ancora lucido, artigli in ordine:mrgreen:. Quando hai dato spazio sei già in zona Cesarini... e allora ti dò ragione. Non mi sono inchiodata a nulla io... quello che per te, mi rendo conto, è incomprensibile, è che non ho mai provato il desiderio di tradire. Non ne ho sentito il bisogno. Nessun merito guarda, sono fatta così dalla nascita. Non ho dovuto fustigarmi con il cilicio (buona Tebe, quello è un altro capitolo), non è stato un sacrificio, non ho rimpianti. Quello che avevo era quello che volevo, in armonia con quanto sentivo. Quando, prima di conoscere mio marito, le storie che avevo non mi bastavano, chiudevo. E non ho mai dovuto mentire(cosa che peraltro mi riesce malissimo), di questo sono contenta.


No no, capisco eccome. Lo so bene come ci si sente a posto, senza altro desiderio che non tuo marito o tua moglie. Però so anche che purtroppo and un certo punto le cose POSSONO cambiare. Non è detto che succeda, attenzione, ma capita. Capita spessissimo. E allora non conta cosa sei dall'infanzia o che idee hai tu di te stessa, perchè sei costretta a rimetterti in discussione, che tu ne sia pienamente conscia o no. E se ci sono figli in mezzo, peggio ancora. Sono contento che non ti sia capitato e spero tanto che non ti capiti mai ma tu, in effetti hai ragione, non hai alcun merito.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che ragazzaccio :diavoletto:...
> Per me rimane comunque un pò un discorso di comodo, il sentirsi sinceri con sè stessi (scegliendo di vivere in base ai propri impulsi ai danni della persona che ci è accanto) fa stare senz'altro bene, il danneggiare gli altri per esserlo in teoria no.
> 
> Soprattutto se gli altri sono persone per cui proviamo affetto.
> Spesso è questione di pesi ed equilibri (sto più bene al pensiero di una scopata extra o asto più male all'idea di ingannare qualcuno?), ma tutto dipende dalla sensibilità di ognuno.


E' chiaro che ad un certo punto scegli. E poi ci sono situazioni e situazioni, è difficile generalizzare anche se, per amor di discussione, a volte si è costretti a farlo.  





Lostris ha detto:


> Se vi siete esplicitati la questione, beh, patti chiari amicizia lunga.
> Ma non è vero che non c'entra il rispetto per sè stessi.
> 
> Mi sono capitate delle occasioni, non ho tradito. Anche per rispetto dei sentimenti che provavo oltre che per salvaguardare qualcosa che ritenevo prezioso.
> ...


Bè, ma è capitato anche a me. Più o meno. Anzi, per dirla tutta io per tanti tanti anni non guardavo neanche l'altro sesso. Ad un certo punto è capitato. Non me la sono andata a cercare, ed è successo. Ma ero comunque io che non mi sentivo più in sintonia. E' chiaro che quando tradisci, lo fa perchè ad un certo punto qualcosa all'interno della coppia si inceppa. Può essere colpa tua, ma anche no. O non solo tua. Ed è vero, ci si sente di schifo, ma devi anche fare i conti con cosa sei realmente, con la situazione che stai vivendo e con quello che puoi EFFETTIVAMENTE fare al riguardo. Diciamo che il rispetto di sè stessi è una parte di un'equazione complicata, ma in media non la più importante, se ad un tratto ci passi comunque sopra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ad un certo punto scegli. E poi ci sono situazioni e situazioni, è difficile generalizzare anche se, per amor di discussione, a volte si è costretti a farlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi? adesso cominci a piacermi... magari non te ne frega nulla, hai pure ragione, ma mi faceva piacere dirtelo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lostris (2 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Vedi? adesso cominci a piacermi... magari non te ne frega nulla, hai pure ragione, ma mi faceva piacere dirtelo:mrgreen:


eh ma allora!!! :incazzato:
L'ho visto prima io però.......... :mrgreen:

Insomma com'è che io non posso mai broccolare virtualmente nessuno??






Va beh, hai vinto Sbri. 
Non posso/voglio competere con te.
Medusa batte mummia 1 a 0.

:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> eh ma allora!!! :incazzato:
> L'ho visto prima io però.......... :mrgreen:
> 
> Insomma com'è che io non posso mai broccolare virtualmente nessuno??
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl: no che mi cade tutto il castello e Blow adesso pensa che la mia era una tattica per broccolarlo:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' chiaro che ad un certo punto scegli. E poi ci sono situazioni e situazioni, è difficile generalizzare anche se, per amor di discussione, a volte si è costretti a farlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No.Ci sono casi,vedi il sottoscritto,in cui il motivo per tradire non ci sarebbe..noi abbiamo festeggiato qualche giorno fa'non ti dico quanti anni di matrimonio,tutto sommato belli..ma......proprio ora telefonata lunghissima con l'altra..e non per parlare del caldo.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


Fai così.
Quando lei ti dà l'aggeggio per il bancomat per pagare, fai un errore tantrico...
Invece di infilare il bancomat, per errore infila il tuo biglietto da visita...
Poi le fai...oh mi scusi e intanto lasci lì il biglietto da visita e infili il bancomat...

Fidati buon uomo
Se le interessi
Sarà lei a chiamarti

Se non ti chiama
Significa che non le interessi fino a quel punto
O significa che questi messaggi che lei lancia sono misletti da te
O sono messaggi che lancia a tutti.

Sono dell'opinione che noi uomini abbiamo sempre bisogno di una cartina tornasole, prima di fare una mossa...

E te lo dice..
Il seduttore più tordo del mondo!

Adesso sto attento anch'io alle cassiere...vediamo che capita...
Perchè anche le cassiere hanno un cuore...e non sono solo delle donnine da intortare...

Parlo male?


----------



## sammy fox (2 Luglio 2012)

*oh*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?


fischia!!! Un romanzo hai scritto eh che dire? Io a volte mi vergogno di far parte di questa categoria che scende sempre piu' in basso...beh io che ho subito il tradinento posso dirti che ora a distsnza di tre anni mi pento di non averlo lasciato ma che vuoi son troppo buona...porca schifina!!! Non far del male ricorda che a un Certo punto ti verra' presentsto il conto e ru non potrai far altro che pagare.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti riesce male il tedesco mio caro.... comunque del cornuto dallo a qualcun altro...


Cara simy difensore dei deboli, era una battuta in tedesco parlato non la trovi su google,  chi meglio di lui la può ricevere, chissà quanti lo pensano e ne parlano dietro, la sincerità non è mai apprezzata uffa.
Riguardo gli amici, se la tipologia di scelta è la stessa che usi per la selezione dei  compagni o amanti stai messa male anche tu mia cara.



Maurizio


----------



## Circe off (2 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow] ha detto:


> Nel caso specifico, ovveri il tradimento, va da sè che se sono io a perpetrarlo lo faccio ai danni di un'altra persona. Ai danni. Non sono un boy scout.


Infatti, sei un egoista. Una moglie tradita.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara simy difensore dei deboli, era una battuta in tedesco parlato non la trovi su google,  chi meglio di lui la può ricevere, chissà quanti lo pensano e ne parlano dietro, la sincerità non è mai apprezzata uffa.
> Riguardo gli amici, se la tipologia di scelta è la stessa che usi per la selezione dei  compagni o amanti stai messa male anche tu mia cara.
> 
> 
> ...



Per curiosità, c'è qualche utente qua dentro che tendenzialmente ti piace?

Dire qualcosa di male su Simy è come dare calci a un cucciolo... arriva Yuma e ti mangia! 

Simy, stella bella, delizioso post-it, un bacio!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per curiosità, c'è qualche utente qua dentro che tendenzialmente ti piace?
> 
> Dire qualcosa di male su Simy è come dare calci a un cucciolo... arriva Yuma e ti mangia!
> 
> Simy, stella bella, delizioso post-it, un bacio!



Sbagli, non ho niente contro nessuno, te l' avevo già spiegato  nell 'altro forum come sono, come al solito leggi e interpreti solo quello che ti fa comodo.


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (2 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per curiosità, c'è qualche utente qua dentro che tendenzialmente ti piace?
> 
> Dire qualcosa di male su Simy è come dare calci a un cucciolo... arriva Yuma e ti mangia!
> 
> Simy, stella bella, delizioso post-it, un bacio!


Io no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Maurizio fornisci l'indizio!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per curiosità, c'è qualche utente qua dentro che tendenzialmente ti piace?
> 
> Dire qualcosa di male su Simy è come dare calci a un cucciolo... arriva Yuma e ti mangia!
> 
> Simy, stella bella, delizioso post-it, un bacio!


Cara Nausica tu vedi sempre qualcosa di male, ce l 'avrai impresso nella cataratta immagino, altro problema che intervieni sempre a sproposito tipo comare impicciona.
Simy sa difendersi da sola per quanto cucciolo sia,  la reputo una ragazza  di forte carattere.


Maurizio


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Nausica tu vedi sempre qualcosa di male, ce l 'avrai impresso nella cataratta immagino, altro problema che intervieni sempre a sproposito tipo comare impicciona.
> Simy sa difendersi da sola per quanto cucciolo sia,  la reputo una ragazza  di forte carattere.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Oh sì lo è eccome!
Ma a me piace tanto coccolarla


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara simy difensore dei deboli, era una battuta in tedesco parlato non la trovi su google,  chi meglio di lui la può ricevere, chissà quanti lo pensano e ne parlano dietro, la sincerità non è mai apprezzata uffa.
> Riguardo gli amici, se la tipologia di scelta è la stessa che usi per la selezione dei  compagni o amanti stai messa male anche tu mia cara.
> 
> 
> ...


Maurizio, se c'è una persona che qui dentro non è debole è proprio Oscuro!
Se c'è una persona che merita la mia amicizia è proprio lui....non ritengo di doverti spiegare i motivi di quello che dico perchè sono cose tra me e Oscuro.

ti assicuro che non sto messa male 

ciao 
Simy


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Per curiosità, c'è qualche utente qua dentro che tendenzialmente ti piace?
> 
> Dire qualcosa di male su Simy è come dare calci a un cucciolo... arriva Yuma e ti mangia!
> 
> Simy, stella bella, delizioso post-it, un bacio!


:bacio:
grazie


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Oh sì lo è eccome!
> Ma a me piace tanto coccolarla


:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cara Nausica tu vedi sempre qualcosa di male, ce l 'avrai impresso nella cataratta immagino, altro problema che intervieni sempre a sproposito tipo comare impicciona.
> Simy sa difendersi da sola per quanto cucciolo sia,  la reputo una ragazza  di forte carattere.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurizio....lo vuoi un consiglio??? 
io credo che tu sia partito col piede sbagliato qui dentro...hai iniziato con Tebe, poi Oscuro...ora Nausicaa che è una donna dolcissima!
forse se facciamo un reset e ricominciamo da capo se ne può parlare...che ne dici? :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Intanto grazie per le belle parole non troppo meritate....!Simy, maurizio ha ragione:Io sono un debole!Ho un debole per i coionazzi....e maurizio ne incarna profondamente tutti i crismi e le modalità!Lui è quì adesso,godiamocelo,sosteniamolo,facciamolo sentire uno di noi,infondo in ogni comitiva c'è il soggettone,ecco lui con ampio merito si è ritagliato questo modello!Non voglio rinunciare alla sua fervida e brillante genialità,alle sue punte di razzismo verso i macellai.....insomma:ABBIAMO TROVATO UN NUOVO GRAN COJONAZZO....GRATIFICHIAMOLO!!!!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Maurizio....lo vuoi un consiglio???
> io credo che tu sia partito col piede sbagliato qui dentro...hai iniziato con Tebe, poi Oscuro...ora Nausicaa che è una donna dolcissima!
> forse se facciamo un reset e ricominciamo da capo se ne può parlare...che ne dici? :mrgreen:


Vista la tua non obbiettività e non imparzialità conclamata, non credo che tu possa darmi consigli, allora vediamo, Tebe parlava di vendette con consigli tipo di sputare nel piatto o peggio, Nausica ha cancellato il mio 3D  inventandosi uno scenario totalmente diverso dal contenuto, che poi riscrivendolo si è capito che non era così, Oscuro che da consigli di stalking.

Di stalking ne avevo parlato per conoscenza personale, da una modella che lavora da me, ha sporto denuncia per un fatto simile, dopo 3/4 volte che trovava sempre un tipo ad aspettarla, è andata dai carabinieri a fare la denuncia, dopo qualche giorno  il tizio che l' aspettava all 'uscita è stato beccato dai carabinieri, finale, si preso un provvedimento restrittivo, in più avrà un processo.

Ora che la ragazza ha ricevuto subito attenzione per via della sua bellezza rispetto ad un' altra qualsiasi, di questo ne possiamo parlare, dire che pedinare o appostarsi non si rischia niente non sono proprio daccordo. 

Vedi, in tutti i casi, ho consigliato di non scrivere certe cose, al mio avviso sbagliate, per pericolo di emulazione o altro, non credo che i miei consigli moderati possano creare problemi, sul contrario nutro i miei seri dubbi.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Dubito che i fatti siano andati come descrivi e adesso ti spiego una cosa:Io, ho la libertà di appostarmi dovunque se non tento nessun approccio diretto o indiretto con nessun soggetto....!Nel fatto da te raccontato non ci sono proprio gli estremi per stalking e sfido qualunque autorità giudiziaria ad adottare un procedimento restrittivo solo perchè una tizia incontra un uomo due o tre volte nello stesso punto....!Discorso diverso se quell'uomo la molesta verbalmente o in altro modo.....!!!Adesso rivolgiti a qualche amico che ne sa un pò più di te...e fammi sapere se sbaglio.......!!Maurizio mi sa che la tua amica ha capito che sei n'coionazzo e ti pija per il culo...pure lei...!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per le belle parole non troppo meritate....!Simy, maurizio ha ragione:Io sono un debole!Ho un debole per i coionazzi....e maurizio ne incarna profondamente tutti i crismi e le modalità!Lui è quì adesso,godiamocelo,sosteniamolo,facciamolo sentire uno di noi,infondo in ogni comitiva c'è il soggettone,ecco lui con ampio merito si è ritagliato questo modello!Non voglio rinunciare alla sua fervida e brillante genialità,alle sue punte di razzismo verso i macellai.....insomma:ABBIAMO TROVATO UN NUOVO GRAN COJONAZZO....GRATIFICHIAMOLO!!!!!:up:


Non sarà mai la mia aspirazione far parte della vostra comitiva, non ci tengo proprio. 
Non è colpa mia se ti esprimi come un squartatore di animali, se razzista vuol dire non accettare le parole scritte da persone  volgari, allora lo sono.

P.S. Non hai bisogno di cercare, l' ho hai trovato sempre da quando sei nato. 


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Anche*

Poi gentilmente spiegami come ha fatto questa tua amica ha dimostrare che quell'uomo era li proprio per lei....poteva esser li per qualsiasi donna.....ma ci arrivi o no?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dubito che i fatti siano andati come descrivi e adesso ti spiego una cosa:Io, ho la libertà di appostarmi dovunque se non tento nessun approccio diretto o indiretto con nessun soggetto....!Nel fatto da te raccontato non ci sono proprio gli estremi per stalking e sfido qualunque autorità giudiziaria ad adottare un procedimento restrittivo solo perchè una tizia incontra un uomo due o tre volte nello stesso punto....!Discorso diverso se quell'uomo la molesta verbalmente o in altro modo.....!!!Adesso rivolgiti a qualche amico che ne sa un pò più di te...e fammi sapere se sbaglio.......!!Maurizio mi sa che la tua amica ha capito che sei n'coionazzo e ti pija per il culo...pure lei...!!!


Sei proprio limitato, è chiaro che ha tentato l 'approccio, mi sembrava chiaro dato che il tuo consiglio era nell 'approcciare
ma che ti rispondo a fare, tanto il tuo obbiettivo è solo insultare e non vedo niente al di fuori di questa tua limitatezza.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Io mi esprimerò anche volgarmente..ma è una volgarità creativa e ricercata....!Continui a screditare i macellai....ma credo che i macellai culturalmente siano persone più degne e preparate di te...che fai figure di merda a nastro su tutto..pensi di sapere e non sai.....fai una pessima pubblicità di te stesso fidati!!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Muarizio*

Non era chiaro per nulla rileggiti cosa hai scritto e vedi.......e parli di macellai...che ignorante che sei....!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Poi gentilmente spiegami come ha fatto questa tua amica ha dimostrare che quell'uomo era li proprio per lei....poteva esser li per qualsiasi donna.....ma ci arrivi o no?


Ti avevo già spiegato, lei lo ha descritto e i carabinieri quando lui si è avvicinato a lei sono intervenuti. Dopo se vogliamo parlare che dipenda anche dalla città, tipo una si presenta ad una stazione di Napoli di sicuro nessuno la prende in considerazione in questo caso potrei essere daccordo con te.



Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso vedi di non tediarmi più.....e trovati una comitiva più all'altezza delle tue aspettative.....magari i soliti pipparoli nel cinema di paese che frequenti stabilmente ogni fine settimana.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ah*

Adesso hai pure forme di razzismo verso napoli?Sei capitato malissimo...sono napoletano di nascita....vedi quanto sei coione o no?Adesso cosa vorresti dire che a napoli le forze dell'ordine se ne fottono?Ma come cazzo ti permetti?Sei uno stupido qualunquista.....e ad insultarti faccio solo che bene.....ma quanti cazzo di anni hai per scrivere queste sciatterie?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi esprimerò anche volgarmente..ma è una volgarità creativa e ricercata....!Continui a screditare i macellai....ma credo che i macellai culturalmente siano persone più degne e preparate di te...che fai figure di merda a nastro su tutto..pensi di sapere e non sai.....fai una pessima pubblicità di te stesso fidati!!!!



La tua creatività è molto limitata dato che ripeti sempre la stessa cosa, riguardo la volgarità, devi essere solo caduto in qualche fogna qualche volta di troppo.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

In effetti continuare ad interagire con te..che sei limitato davvero, è come cadere in un latrina ogni volta...su questo hai ragione...!Senti vai a studiare....poi quando pensi di poter relazionarti con me..torna che magari ti riprendo volentieri a calci nel culo......ok?:rotfl:Spot pubblicitari....miiii che diveritmento,che creatività....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso vedi di non tediarmi più.....e trovati una comitiva più all'altezza delle tue aspettative.....magari i soliti pipparoli nel cinema di paese che frequenti stabilmente ogni fine settimana.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Di solito frequento le compagne di quelli come te, sono le più facili, gli serve spesso una boccata d'aria! non avercela con me mi dovresti ringraziare, non vedi  dopo come torna da te  più contenta.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso hai pure forme di razzismo verso napoli?Sei capitato malissimo...sono napoletano di nascita....vedi quanto sei coione o no?Adesso cosa vorresti dire che a napoli le forze dell'ordine se ne fottono?Ma come cazzo ti permetti?Sei uno stupido qualunquista.....e ad insultarti faccio solo che bene.....ma quanti cazzo di anni hai per scrivere queste sciatterie?


Non criticavo Napoli per quello, dicevo che i Carabinieri di Napoli sono molto più impegnati di altre citta.

Ma scusa perchè non cambi qualche vocale e consonate al tuo nik lasciando la o finale e iniziale, lo vedo più consono a te.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma, io ti adoro maurizio.....i coioni saccenti e supponenti come te sono il mio divertimento quotidiano......qui e fuori.....!!Oggi che spot ti inventi dai?Mhh a creatività sei messo molto male.....di procedura penale e attività di p.g..lasciamo stare, dimmi che cazzo sai fare??????


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ah*

Ah ecco sei preparato sulle forze dell'ordine presenti nel territorio napoletano...dai rendici edotti di cosa ci parli?Scissionisti?N.c.o?Casalesi?son tutte orecchie macellaio......!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma, io ti adoro maurizio.....i coioni saccenti e supponenti come te sono il mio divertimento quotidiano......qui e fuori.....!!Oggi che spot ti inventi dai?Mhh a creatività sei messo molto male.....di procedura penale e attività di p.g..lasciamo stare, dimmi che cazzo sai fare??????


Quello che so fare si vede ogni giorno in ogni canale nazionale in tv,  tu non guardi la pubblicità, sei troppo impegnato nei porno non te ne puoi accorgere mica è colpa tua.



Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Son impegnato in altro..coionazzo mio.....e sinceramente quando guardo la tv, ad ogni messaggio promozionale cambio canale....sono insulsi....adesso capisco anche perchè....!!


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Intanto grazie per le belle parole non troppo meritate....!Simy, maurizio ha ragione:Io sono un debole!Ho un debole per i coionazzi....e maurizio ne incarna profondamente tutti i crismi e le modalità!Lui è quì adesso,godiamocelo,sosteniamolo,facciamolo sentire uno di noi,infondo in ogni comitiva c'è il soggettone,ecco lui con ampio merito si è ritagliato questo modello!Non voglio rinunciare alla sua fervida e brillante genialità,alle sue punte di razzismo verso i macellai.....insomma:ABBIAMO TROVATO UN NUOVO GRAN COJONAZZO....GRATIFICHIAMOLO!!!!!:up:



Buongiorno! 
Sono meritate fidati!


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vista la tua non obbiettività e non imparzialità conclamata, non credo che tu possa darmi consigli, allora vediamo, Tebe parlava di vendette con consigli tipo di sputare nel piatto o peggio, Nausica ha cancellato il mio 3D inventandosi uno scenario totalmente diverso dal contenuto, che poi riscrivendolo si è capito che non era così, Oscuro che da consigli di stalking.



Ma dove le hai lette tutte ste stronzate scusa! Allora Tebe non è un'istigatrice di vendette, Nausicaa ha cancellato un post che ha ritenuto offensivo e mi pare che tutti le abbiamo detto che non eravamo d'accordo ma è un suo diritto farlo, da ultimo dove li leggi i consigli da stalking di Oscuro?? cioè aspettare una che esce dal lavoro per provare ad approcciarla è stalking?  ma che film hai visto??


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Posso chiederti un favore?coccoliamoci il sor maurizio........è un mito.....!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Posso chiederti un favore?coccoliamoci il sor maurizio........è un mito.....!!!!:rotfl:


 scemo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Maurizio che film può vedere?Le casalingue,sfinteri sfranti,Biancaneve sotto i nani,frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi......:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio che film può vedere?Le casalingue,sfinteri sfranti,Biancaneve sotto i nani,frizzi lazzi e 1000 cazzi......:rotfl:


....mmmhhhhh.... io sarei in ufficio non è che posso scoppiare a ridere come una scema davanti al pc.....  vuoi farmi licenziare?


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Son serio......il sor maurizio mi diverte.....della seria sò tutto io e nun sei un cazzo!!!


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son serio......il sor maurizio mi diverte.....della seria sò tutto io e nun sei un cazzo!!!


:serpe:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son serio......il sor maurizio mi diverte.....della seria sò tutto io e nun sei un cazzo!!!





Ciao Oscuro.


mi andava di darti il buongiorno.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ciao*

Ciao micia.....hai letto la mia firma?Ci credi che mi manca......era il suo nipotone!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son serio......il sor maurizio mi diverte.....della seria sò tutto io e nun sei un cazzo!!!


Scusami se non ti risponderò più, al contrario  mi annoio con te, sei monotono e ripetitivo, dovevo dar retta alla tua compagna ti aveva descritto fin troppo bene.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mmmhhhhh.... io sarei in ufficio non è che posso scoppiare a ridere come una scema davanti al pc.....  vuoi farmi licenziare?



Secondo me non corri mai il pericolo di licienzamento, visto il motivo che si potrebbe dedurre nella tua assunzione.



Maurizio


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me non corri mai il pericolo di licienzamento, visto il motivo che si potrebbe dedurre nella tua assunzione.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Non ti permettere mai più di fare allusioni del genere ... cafone


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Non ti permettere mai più di fare allusioni del genere ... cafone


Questo fa capire quanto  travisi e sei prevenuta, potrei aver alluso anche alla tua simpatia, la tua è solo una personale interpretazione maligna.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo fa capire quanto travisi e sei prevenuta, potrei aver alluso anche alla tua simpatia, la tua è solo una personale interpretazione maligna.
> 
> Maurizio


si certo come no... perchè io sono scema e c'ho l'anello al naso


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ecco*

Ecco bravo perchè adesso incominci a  darmi fastidio con le tue allusioni...!pensa a come sei stato assunto tu.....ignorante e cafone...neanche una tazza del cesso saresti in gradi di promozionare.....imbecille!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si certo come no... perchè io sono scema e c'ho l'anello al naso


Fammi capire tu parlavi di ridere davanti al computer,  non poteva essere allusivo  solo per la tua simpatia? non avrai l 'anello al naso ma la coda di paia si.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fammi capire tu parlavi di ridere davanti al computer,  non poteva essere allusivo  solo per la tua simpatia? non avrai l 'anello al naso ma la coda di paia si.
> 
> Maurizio


paia ? ho copiato  Oscuro hahahaahah


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> paia ? ho copiato Oscuro hahahaahah


la brutta copia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

ma che discussione interessan....ronf...ronf...ronf...

zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che discussione interessan....ronf...ronf...ronf...
> 
> zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......



buongiorno Stè...vuoi un caffè?


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno Stè...vuoi un caffè?


ehhhh?..

zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zz zzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....z zzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...z zzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz..... ..zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz... zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz... .zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz.. 

hanno suonato?...

zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zz zzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....z zzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...z zzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz..... ..zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz... zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz... .zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz..


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno Stè...vuoi un caffè?


Buongiorno Bella Simy.


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Buongiorno Bella Simy.


Buongiorno Micia!  
:bacio:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> paia ? ho copiato  Oscuro hahahaahah


eh che palle, registrati pure tu..non si capisce mai che c sei.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ehhhh?..
> 
> zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zz zzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....z zzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...z zzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz..... ..zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz... zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz... .zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz..
> 
> ...


SVEJATE!!!!


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Quelle di maurizìo son licenze poetiche deve promozionare una nuova tavoletta der cesso in alluminio rinforzato.....per paia di chiappe extra large......!Mauri ma vatten'affanculo và....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SVEJATE!!!!




Yuma e il suo nuovo gioco sono inseparabili...... 
Grazie! :up:


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SVEJATE!!!!




Giorno Sbri:smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Yuma e il suo nuovo gioco sono inseparabili......
> Grazie! :up:


Ma ogni tanto fa giocare anche te? Saluti a Yuma da zia Sbri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Giorno Sbri:smile:


Buon giorno.:smile:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma ogni tanto fa giocare anche te? Saluti a Yuma da zia Sbri.


Macchè....mi guarda con quella faccia da schiaffi e poi scappa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
è troppo divertente guarda!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2012)

"ngiorno sbri "ngiorno dammi un nome


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> SVEJATE!!!!


aooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo che cazzo te gridi.....

comunque oggi sto col fuso orario di niu iork percio' vedete di non fare casino e di non scassare la minchia...

(se potete...)

zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zz zzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....z zzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...z zzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz..... ..zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz....zzzzzzzzzz... zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzzz... .zzzzzzzzzz...zzzzzzzzz.......zzzzzzzz..


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> "ngiorno sbri "ngiorno dammi un nome



gIorno ultimo:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> gIorno ultimo:smile:



Beddamatri!! mi tocco e spero non sia ultimo.


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

*tre sillabe*



exStermy ha detto:


> aooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo che cazzo te gridi.....
> 
> comunque oggi sto col fuso orario di niu iork percio' vedete di non fare casino e di non scassare la minchia...
> 
> ...


:bravooo:fùt-tet-t'


----------



## dammi un nome (3 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Beddamatri!! mi tocco e spero non sia ultimo.




bedda si...ma cosa non è ...cosa non è...ai love scicli. 


tra poco ragusa.

e cambia sto nik


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :bravooo:fùt-tet-t'


quindi e' no?

vabbe'....te nun te preoccupa'...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma ndò è annato il sor maurizio?ridateme er sor maurizio....!!!


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bedda si...ma cosa non è ...cosa non è...ai love scicli.
> 
> 
> tra poco ragusa.
> ...


Bello!! divertiti!! 
No il nick non si tocca aò!  o eventualmente mi metto "Zero" ? aauahahahahahaha


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma ndò è annato il sor maurizio?ridateme er sor maurizio....!!!


E dillo che ti manca The....


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello!! divertiti!!
> No il nick non si tocca aò!  o eventualmente mi metto "Zero" ? aauahahahahahaha


allora stavolta fai le cose per bene...

mettiti pure Zero ma Assoluto...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> bedda si...ma cosa non è ...cosa non è...ai love scicli.
> 
> 
> tra poco ragusa.
> ...


ma che vai a fare, praticamente, in Africa?....

er Salentu e' megghiu e pare pure dialetto siculo-simil africaner...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (3 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> allora stavolta fai le cose per bene...
> 
> mettiti pure Zero ma Assoluto...
> 
> ahahahahah


Sembra una canzone.


----------



## exStermy (3 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sembra una canzone.


se vabbe'....

nun ce potemo mai eleva' su sto cazzo de forum...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non criticavo Napoli per quello, dicevo che i Carabinieri di Napoli sono molto più impegnati di altre citta.
> 
> Ma scusa perchè non cambi qualche vocale e consonate al tuo nik lasciando la o finale e iniziale, lo vedo più consono a te.
> 
> ...


Beh me sa che a Napoli...un carabiniere lotta ogni giorno per portare a casa la pelle eh?
Se non sta attento gli scippano pure la divisa e poi la usano per travestimento no?
Ci saranno perfino i carabinieri contraffatti no?

Maurizio...non mi abbandonare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Chissà com'è andata la spesa ieri....

:carneval:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Chissà com'è andata la spesa ieri....
> 
> :carneval:


dici che va a fare la spesa tutti i giorni?


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh me sa che a Napoli...un carabiniere lotta ogni giorno per portare a casa la pelle eh?
> Se non sta attento gli scippano pure la divisa e poi la usano per travestimento no?
> Ci saranno perfino i carabinieri contraffatti no?
> 
> Maurizio...non mi abbandonare...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma no, solo che ti vedo impegnato a broccolare e non ti disturbo.


Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che va a fare la spesa tutti i giorni?


ieri sera pensavo al 3d in macchina e ridevo: il povero è approdato qui per chiedere una dritta per broccolare una cassiera e ha dovuto affrontare una discussione sull'etica, le motivazioni del tradimento ed il valore della fedeltà. Secondo me ha cambiato supermercato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Chissà com'è andata la spesa ieri....
> 
> :carneval:



Bella Lotris, sei stata molto creativa, semplice e diretta.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Lostris*

embè detto dal sor maurizio...un complimentone.....al limite dello stalking.....!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> embè detto dal sor maurizio...un complimentone.....al limite dello stalking.....!!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Però dei sei il supplizio di Maurizio eh?


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bella Lotris, sei stata molto creativa, semplice e diretta.
> 
> 
> Maurizio




E' un pò quello che dovrebbe essere il mio lavoro.


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> embè detto dal sor maurizio...un complimentone.....al limite dello stalking.....!!


Ma meno male che c'è qualcuno che ogni tanto fa dei complimenti!


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dici che va a fare la spesa tutti i giorni?


Secondo me è uno da pane fresco ogni giorno..

:mexican:

E Sbri ha ragione , il povero ha dovuto deviare non poco il tema della conversazione... 

Prossimamente su questi schermi...


----------



## Nameless (3 Luglio 2012)

adesso sono curiosa di sapere SE e COME approccio fu.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Tuba o chi ce l'ha, potete postare quell'avviso contro le rapinatrici al supermercato? :smile:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Secondo me è uno da pane fresco ogni giorno..


Quasi, non proprio tutti i giorni ma spesso. Non ci sono andato, infatti. Forse ci passo più tardi. Serve qualcosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> No.Ci sono casi,vedi il sottoscritto,in cui il motivo per tradire non ci sarebbe..noi abbiamo festeggiato qualche giorno fa'non ti dico quanti anni di matrimonio,tutto sommato belli..ma......proprio ora telefonata lunghissima con l'altra..e non per parlare del caldo.


Infatti ho scritto che a volte devo generalizzare, più che altro per tentare di spiegarmi meglio. Chiaramente ci sono casi e casi. Ma l'altra ha la tua età, o più giovane? Sei innamorato? E lei?


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

ma alla fine ha approcciato oppure no?


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Tuba o chi ce l'ha, potete postare quell'avviso contro le rapinatrici al supermercato? :smile:


Effettivamente bisogna stare attenti a broccolare nei supermercati. Penso tu ti riferissi a questo fatto di cronaca.



> RAGAZZI OCCHIO ALLA TRUFFA DELLE RAGAZZE RUSSE...!!! LEGGETE...!!!
> 
> 
> Ci tengo ad informarvi circa una truffa, magari conoscendone il meccanismo riuscirete ad evitarla.
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Tubarao ha detto:


> Effettivamente bisogna stare attenti a broccolare nei supermercati. Penso tu ti riferissi a questo fatto di cronaca.


----------



## oscuro (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma dai,educazione,rispetto,buon senso,un sorriso,una battuta.....e la spesa è fatta....!:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ma alla fine ha approcciato oppure no?


Eh no, non ci sono andato.


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, non ci sono andato.


*si tutt fumm e nient arrus*:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Incredibile ragazzi, non siamo riusciti a farlo fuggire, nonostante tutto!  Eppure gli ho risposto persino io:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *si tutt fumm e nient arrus*:carneval:


come sei polemica! Stasera cinese, no?


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Incredibile ragazzi, non siamo riusciti a farlo fuggire, nonostante tutto!  Eppure gli ho risposto persino io:rotfl::rotfl:



ma ti ha fatto un po' di spesa?


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quasi, non proprio tutti i giorni ma spesso. Non ci sono andato, infatti. Forse ci passo più tardi. Serve qualcosa?


Il pane... ovvio.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Incredibile ragazzi, non siamo riusciti a farlo fuggire, nonostante tutto!  Eppure gli ho risposto persino io:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma chi, io? See.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Il pane... ovvio.


Allora ti riporto l'intramontabile sfilatino.


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma chi, io? See.


tosto il ragazzo... :diavoletto:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma ti ha fatto un po' di spesa?


Io la spesa la faccio solo con Ballerino. Altrimenti mi annoio. Comunque il supermercato mi si sta veramente rivalutando, ultimamente


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come sei polemica! Stasera cinese, no?


Dici che vuole provarci con la cameriera cinééééseeee?:carneval:


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora ti riporto l'intramontabile sfilatino.




Ottimo! 
Senti ma per farmi i fattacci tuoi, di che zona sei? Nord, Centro o Sud??
No vurìa mai che perdesse la fragranza....


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> ​
> 
> Ottimo!
> Senti ma per farmi i fattacci tuoi, di che zona sei? Nord, Centro o Sud??
> No vurìa mai che perdesse la fragranza....


C'entro.


----------



## Tubarao (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ottimo!
> Senti ma per farmi i fattacci tuoi, di che zona sei? Nord, Centro o Sud??
> *No vurìa mai che perdesse la fragranza....*


Ecco. Ci siamo giocati pure Lostris.


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

*la spesa*

Mi hai tradito col macellaio,
Mi hai tradito con l'ortolano,
Mi hai tradito col fruttivendolo,
Mi hai tradito col salumiere,
Mi hai tradito con il vinaio,
Mi hai tradito col panettiere...
La prossima volta...
La spesa la faccio io!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'entro.



Sai che cominci a starmi simpatico?
Non penso che ti interessi, ma il tuo aplomb mi colpisce!


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la spesa la faccio solo con Ballerino. Altrimenti mi annoio. Comunque il supermercato mi si sta veramente rivalutando, ultimamente




io invece sto rivalutando le passeggiate col cane in mezzo alle risaie, sembra di essere a Miami, pullula di gente che fa jogging, io invece cammino a piedi nudi per le stradine di sabbia
l'approccio di un tipo di ieri: fai bene a portarti la belva, con i tipacci che ci sono in giro!
ed io: ma tu sei un tipaccio??
è rimasto un po' così, ma poi abbiamo chiacchierato un po' :smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sai che cominci a starmi simpatico?
> Non penso che ti interessi, ma il tuo aplomb mi colpisce!


ehm... c'eravamo prima io e Lostris. Non è che puoi arrivare qui e broccolare in modo selvaggio:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... c'eravamo prima io e Lostris. Non è che puoi arrivare qui e broccolare in modo selvaggio:carneval:



Scommetti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io invece sto rivalutando le passeggiate col cane in mezzo alle risaie, sembra di essere a Miami, pullula di gente che fa jogging, io invece cammino a piedi nudi per le stradine di sabbia
> l'approccio di un tipo di ieri: fai bene a portarti la belva, con i tipacci che ci sono in giro!
> ed io: ma tu sei un tipaccio??
> è rimasto un po' così, ma poi abbiamo chiacchierato un po' :smile:


il vero rischio sono le zanzare... fortunatamente, se ci sono quelli che fanno jogging.... volano dietro a loro:smile:


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... c'eravamo prima io e Lostris. Non è che puoi arrivare qui e broccolare in modo selvaggio:carneval:


Brava Sbri.... Giù le mani dallo sfilatino!! 

:mexican:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> io invece sto rivalutando le passeggiate col cane in mezzo alle risaie, sembra di essere a Miami, pullula di gente che fa jogging, io invece cammino a piedi nudi per le stradine di sabbia
> l'approccio di un tipo di ieri: fai bene a portarti la belva, con i tipacci che ci sono in giro!
> ed io: ma tu sei un tipaccio??
> è rimasto un po' così, ma poi abbiamo chiacchierato un po' :smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

a me è capitato con uno che faceva jogging che si è fermato con la scusa del cane...al che mi fa "morde, lo posso accarezzare?" e io "tranquillo, morde solo a chi importuna la padrona!".... e lui: "...bè...io sono gay" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scommetti?


... stavolta lo spaventiamo sul serio. Aspetta che arrivi Tebe. Ah, no, oggi è in invornimento maximo.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a me è capitato con uno che faceva jogging che si è fermato con la scusa del cane...al che mi fa "morde, lo posso accarezzare?" e io "tranquillo, morde solo a chi importuna la padrona!".... e lui: "...bè...io sono gay" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ecco. Ci siamo giocati pure Lostris.


Che ci vuoi fare... mummia ma fino ad un certo punto....


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> il vero rischio sono le zanzare... fortunatamente, se ci sono quelli che fanno jogging.... volano dietro a loro:smile:


Non sono zanzare ma tafani, li attira il sudore è un problema fare jogging d'estate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono zanzare ma tafani, li attira il sudore è un problema fare jogging d'estate.


e che corri a fare? scappi o insegui? ma, soprattutto, chi sei?


----------



## Joey Flow (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... stavolta lo spaventiamo sul serio. Aspetta che arrivi Tebe. Ah, no, oggi è in invornimento maximo.


Bè no, qua nessuna di voi fa la cassiera, credo.



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Aspetta che arrivi Tebe. Ah, no, oggi è in invornimento maximo.


Cos'è l'invornimento? Ma più che altro: fa la cassiera?


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> C'entro.


Allora dipende da quanto sei veloce.

:thinking:
Temo di essermi incartata.. ehm... uahahaha

non ci so fare col broccolaggio virtuale.. chiederò consiglio alle esperte...


----------



## free (3 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono zanzare ma tafani, li attira il sudore è un problema fare jogging d'estate.



ma io non sudo, passeggio
è il cane che corre


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Flow ha detto:


> Bè no, qua nessuna di voi fa la cassiera, credo.
> 
> 
> 
> Cos'è l'*invornimento*? Ma più che altro: fa la cassiera?


:rotfl:

altri sapranno spiegare meglio.

Solo cassiere o sono ammesse impiegate, commesse, fruttivendole, panettiere...
Qualcosa in contrario a una fotografa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Flow ha detto:


> Bè no, qua nessuna di voi fa la cassiera, credo.
> 
> 
> 
> Cos'è l'invornimento? Ma più che altro: fa la cassiera?


l'invornimento... secondo me Admin dovrebbe mettere una legenda da qualche parte, comunque sono abilitata a rispondere: invornito è un termine dialettale romagnolo, di derivazione latina(ebrionia = sbornia), significa in generale stordito, in particolare, applicato agli amanti, rincoglionito in quanto in preda all'ammmmore


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'invornimento... secondo me Admin dovrebbe mettere una legenda da qualche parte, comunque sono abilitata a rispondere: invornito è un termine dialettale romagnolo, di derivazione latina(ebrionia = sbornia), significa in generale stordito, in particolare, applicato agli amanti, rincoglionito in quanto in preda all'*ammmmore*



Ma ora devi spiegare pure cos'è l'ammmmore!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora dipende da quanto sei veloce.
> 
> :thinking:
> Temo di essermi incartata.. ehm... uahahaha
> ...


... mi dispiace non poterti aiutare... ma come saiiange: non sono capaceiange:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma ora devi spiegare pure cos'è l'ammmmore!


ho detto che ci vuole la legenda:incazzato::incazzato:  altrimenti qua... ogni volta bisogna rispiegare tutto!:incazzato::incazzato: Non siamo efficaci, aumentano i costi:incazzato: ops... mi sono fatta prendere la mano, sorry.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Allora dipende da quanto sei veloce.


Il giusto.


----------



## Joey Flow (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> altri sapranno spiegare meglio.
> 
> ...


No no, però in foto esco malissimo.


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Luglio 2012)

ciò sa gavio dito fi adeso?
a nogo mia voia da lezare tuto.


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'invornimento... secondo me Admin dovrebbe mettere una legenda da qualche parte, comunque sono abilitata a rispondere: invornito è un termine dialettale romagnolo, di derivazione latina(ebrionia = sbornia), significa in generale stordito, in particolare, applicato agli amanti, rincoglionito in quanto in preda all'ammmmore


Ah ok, capito.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ciò sa gavio dito fi adeso?
> a nogo mia voia da lezare tuto.


i xe drio a brocolar


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i xe drio a brocolar



par mi, il le ciapa ben! :smile:


----------



## UltimoSangre (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i xe drio a brocolar


An bon o capio, grazie seto!


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> i xe drio a brocolar


Aspè, chi è che broccola? Cioè, drio vuol dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, chi è che broccola? Cioè, drio vuol dire?


traduzione dal veneto (+/-, non sono veneta) : stanno broccolando.


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> traduzione dal veneto (+/-, non sono veneta) : stanno broccolando.


ma chi sta broccolando...io mica ho capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma chi sta broccolando...io mica ho capito


e per forza... eri di là con Oscuro-tenerone Abbiamo qua Blow che voleva broccolare ed è stato broccolato : prima Lostris, che poi mi ha chiesto un assist... ma come sai iange:... non sono capace iange:... poi è arrivata Nau...


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e per forza... eri di là con Oscuro-tenerone Abbiamo qua Blow che voleva broccolare ed è stato broccolato : prima Lostris, che poi mi ha chiesto un assist... ma come sai iange:... non sono capace iange:... poi è arrivata Nau...


Aspè, io però chiedevo consigli per broccolare fuori, eh.


----------



## geko (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e per forza... eri di là con Oscuro-tenerone Abbiamo qua Blow che voleva broccolare ed è stato broccolato : prima Lostris, che poi *mi ha chiesto un assist... ma come sai iange:... non sono capace *iange:... poi è arrivata Nau...



Certo però che anche tu... Quanto ci metti a disbelinarti??


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aspè, io però chiedevo consigli per broccolare fuori, eh.



Insomma, questo è un forum libero, possiamo dare consigli su come broccolar qua dentro o pure broccolare noi, se ci piace


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e per forza...* eri di là con Oscuro-tenerone *Abbiamo qua Blow che voleva broccolare ed è stato broccolato : prima Lostris, che poi mi ha chiesto un assist... ma come sai iange:... non sono capace iange:... poi è arrivata Nau...


e vabbè.... :fischio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Certo però che anche tu... Quanto ci metti a disbelinarti??


hai visto anche tu come è andata con Gas, no? ed era stato lui a proporre l'orgia... poi, come mi sono fatta avanti... è scappato.iange:scappano tuttiiange: chiedi a Simyiange:iange:iange:


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai visto anche tu come è andata con Gas, no? ed era stato lui a proporre l'orgia... poi, come mi sono fatta avanti... è scappato.iange:scappano tuttiiange: chiedi a Simyiange:iange:iange:


ma nooooooooo non scappano! :carneval:


----------



## geko (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai visto anche tu come è andata con Gas, no? ed era stato lui a proporre l'orgia... poi, come mi sono fatta avanti... è scappato.iange:scappano tuttiiange: chiedi a Simyiange:iange:iange:



E' che sono intimoriti dalla tua intelligenza e dal tuo acume. Hai provato a fingerti stupidotta?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E' che sono intimoriti dalla tua intelligenza e dal tuo acume. Hai provato a fingerti stupidotta?


dici che sia questo? e io che pensavo fosse il deambulatore a frenare la libido


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici che sia questo? e *io che pensavo fosse il deambulatore a frenare la libido*


scemaaaaaaaaaaa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (3 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dici che sia questo? e io che pensavo fosse il deambulatore a frenare la libido


Ma non dirlo nemmeno per scherzo...


Sai quante cose si possono fare su quell'aggeggio? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Luglio 2012)

Ma porca miseria...
Quiesto è il portale dell'infedeltà eh?

No un supermarket dove si va a fare la spesa no?

Un po' di serietà che diamine...

Ma in che forum postiamo dico io...


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> a me è capitato con uno che faceva jogging che si è fermato con la scusa del cane...al che mi fa "morde, lo posso accarezzare?" e io "tranquillo, morde solo a chi importuna la padrona!".... e lui: "...bè...io sono gay" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Ecchecavolo.
Io non broccolo. Al massimo mi viene un pomodoro uscito male.

Non son capace e non ho esperienza. In più, odio la competizione.
Allora arriva un tizio che non se lo fila nessuna ma a me sembra simpatico e mi dico... Che simpatico D).

Poi taaac arriva Sbri. E va beh, che ci posso fare, con Sbri posso anche fare lei da lunedì a giovedì e io il week end.
Poi taaaaaaac arriva Nausica. 

 e già non ho più speranza.  iange:

In più sembra proprio che il tipo in questione sia classista.. e visto che non faccio la commessa non mi fila proprio.
O meglio mi sfila, parlando di sfilatini con risposte laconiche sulla sua sempre giusta velocità.

E non riesco a capire se mi offre un tramezzino o mi vuole liquidare.
Chissà se il fatto di aver fatto la cameriera può farmi acquisire punti.... ogni tanto stavo anche alla cassa eh.

Niente. Sò la zitella del forum.

:racchia:


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ecchecavolo.
> Io non broccolo. Al massimo mi viene un pomodoro uscito male.
> 
> Non son capace e non ho esperienza. In più, odio la competizione.
> ...



Secondo me Mr John si sta chiedendo dove caspita sia capitato molto più ora che all'inizio


----------



## Simy (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me Mr John si sta chiedendo dove caspita sia capitato molto più ora che all'inizio



quoto! :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Luglio 2012)

*Ammazza*

Quando ci si mettono le donne son peggio che i maschietti ne!

blu


----------



## Eliade (3 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Secondo me Mr John si sta chiedendo dove caspita sia capitato molto più ora che all'inizio


Se preferisce gli insulti basta dirlo...ci sacrifichiamo e lo insultiamo! :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (3 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ecchecavolo.
> Io non broccolo. Al massimo mi viene un pomodoro uscito male.
> 
> Non son capace e non ho esperienza. In più, odio la competizione.
> ...


Mannò! Alla giusta velocità vuol dire che, in media, arrivo puntuale...o comunque non troppo presto, né troppo tardi. Poi boh, non sono mica classista, anzi. In ogni caso il passato alla cassa sono tutti punti in più. Va da sé che sfilatino, tramezzino, baguette, io ti porto ciò che vuoi, tranne, ehm, i cornetti. Ecco, quelli magari per l‘occasione li eviterei, sai com‘è.
Stasera comunque sono passato al supermercato.


----------



## Circe off (3 Luglio 2012)

No i cornetti non li comprare, tanto te li porterà tua moglie quando scoperà con un altro solo x farti provare quello che adesso le farai tu....


----------



## Lostris (3 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mannò! Alla giusta velocità vuol dire che, in media, arrivo puntuale...o comunque non troppo presto, né troppo tardi. Poi boh, non sono mica classista, anzi. In ogni caso il passato alla cassa sono tutti punti in più. Va da sé che sfilatino, tramezzino, baguette, io ti porto ciò che vuoi, tranne, ehm, i cornetti. Ecco, quelli magari per l‘occasione li eviterei, sai com‘è.
> Stasera comunque sono passato al supermercato.


Ah! E che tipo di pane hai comperato?
cioè.. alla fine hai approcciato? :singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah! E che tipo di pane hai comperato?
> cioè.. alla fine hai approcciato? :singleeye:


No. Cioè, c'era un sacco di gente e non mi pareva il caso. Però, quando il tizio che stava prima di me aveva quasi finito, mi giro e la becco che mi guarda, e allora è partito, da lei, un "CIAO". Mai accaduto.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Cioè, c'era un sacco di gente e non mi pareva il caso. Però, quando il tizio che stava prima di me aveva quasi finito, mi giro e la becco che mi guarda, e allora è partito, da lei, un "CIAO". Mai accaduto.


quando vado al supermarket , ricevo un ciao in ogni reparto, devo iniziare a pensare che mi vogliono broccolare tutti ,maschi compresi, o esce spontaneo dopo un po che lo si frequenta?

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*joey*

Mhh ,  Senti chiedi a maurizio se il  ciao della cassiera potrebbe esser un principio di stalking.....poi arrivano i C.C. e ti portano via....se sei a napoli però potresti cavartela.....!Insomma chiedi a maurizio..che è persona seria e preparata!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

In ogni reparto ti fanno solo ciao?una persona brillante e carismatica come te?mi pare strano....minimo una hola,una proposta indecente......eh cazzo!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhh ,  Senti chiedi a maurizio se il  ciao della cassiera potrebbe esser un principio di stalking.....poi arrivano i C.C. e ti portano via....se sei a napoli però potresti cavartela.....!Insomma chiedi a maurizio..che è persona seria e preparata!!!!!


quanto sei monotono e scontato


Maurizio


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

E se dicono ciao, buongiorno, come stai, madò vorrà dire che sono sadomase? o che?


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mhh , Senti chiedi a maurizio se il ciao della cassiera potrebbe esser un principio di stalking.....poi arrivano i C.C. e ti portano via....se sei a napoli però potresti cavartela.....!Insomma chiedi a maurizio..che è persona seria e preparata!!!!!


'mazza oscuro sei un martello....

:uhoh:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E se dicono ciao, buongiorno, come stai, madò vorrà dire che sono sadomase? o che?


Mi hai letto nel pensiero.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Ahhhhh*

Certo genio della pubblicità.....non potrei mai essere all'altezza di un creativo come te......una mente fervida,fulgida,insomma al massimo potresti fare uno spot per un impresa di pompe funebri....sei un soggetto che sprizza tristezza da tutti i pori!triste e plumbeo!!!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Lostris*

Si.....maurizio và educato ed indirizzato.....e come educatore sociale non sono niente male!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo genio della pubblicità.....non potrei mai essere all'altezza di un creativo come te......una mente fervida,fulgida,insomma al massimo potresti fare uno spot per un impresa di pompe funebri....sei un soggetto che sprizza tristezza da tutti i pori!triste e plumbeo!!!



Sarei molto triste se non ci fossero donne come la tua compagna a rallegrarmi la giornata.


Maurizio


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Cioè, c'era un sacco di gente e non mi pareva il caso. Però, quando il tizio che stava prima di me aveva quasi finito, mi giro e la becco che mi guarda, e allora è partito, da lei, un "CIAO". Mai accaduto.



E da quant'è che frequenti il supermercato? Giusto per dare una linea temporale, insomma se ci sono voluti, che so, due mesi per un ciao, ti conviene fare la tessera raccolta punti, non so se mi spiego... 

Comunque tutte 'ste cose mi riportano un pò a quelle situazioni adolescenziali...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Muarizio*

Hai ragione....la mia donna è allegra.....mentre tua madre è proprio una gran puttana....!Cmq complimenti....questo è il tuo livello......sei veramente penoso....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarei molto triste se non ci fossero donne come la tua compagna a rallegrarmi la giornata.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Eh ma pure te...

:sbatti:

vi divertite con poco :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hai ragione....la mia donna è allegra.....mentre tua madre è proprio una gran puttana....!Cmq complimenti....questo è il tuo livello......sei veramente penoso....!!:rotfl:



non credo altrimenti saremmo fratelli.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Lostris*

Un creativo?Questo cafone si permette queste uscite...leggiti quello che ha scritto a simy..capisci il personaggio!!!,


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

mmazza aòò!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Muarizio*

Non siamo fratelli perchè tuo padre è impotente il mio no!non corri questo rischio pubblicitario dei miei coioni!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

*Oscuro*

Sai che pensavo? se tu realmente sei così, minchia! peccato che non siamo vicini di casa ed amici nella realtà, perchè sai nella realtà sono quasi preciso a te, certo con l'età ho imparato a darmi una calmata, ma spesso mi diverto un casino "arrabbiandomi" ( volendomi arrabbiare) e godendomi la faccia di chi mi guarda.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non siamo fratelli perchè tuo padre è impotente il mio no!non corri questo rischio pubblicitario dei miei coioni!!!:rotfl:


Dalla tua certezza, deduco che tu ti sia affidato al Dna, chissà quanto hai speso visto la mole di persone a cui sottoporlo.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando vado al supermarket , ricevo un ciao in ogni reparto, devo iniziare a pensare che mi vogliono broccolare tutti ,maschi compresi, o esce spontaneo dopo un po che lo si frequenta?
> 
> Maurizio


Maurì, ogni reparto addirittura? Magari ti tirano pure i coriandoli. Buon per te, comunque. Qui non capita ed in quel supermercato non è che ci vado spessissimo. Mi capita giusto ogni tanto. Magari adesso un pò di più.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo*

Qui eccedo!! anche a me piacerebbe essere tuo vicino di casa....credo che regnerebbe ordine e serenità....purtroppo persone come noi servono.....in un mondo di cafoni e prepotenti,qualcuno che assesta qualche legnata fa bene...!quanti anni hai?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì, ogni reparto addirittura? Magari ti tirano pure i coriandoli. Buon per te, comunque. Qui non capita ed in quel supermercato non è che ci vado spessissimo. Mi capita giusto ogni tanto. Magari adesso un pò di più.


Vedi il ciao è derivato dalla frequentazione, tra due persone che si incontrano spesso, è normale che scatta un ciao, vale per ogni luogo.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Si mi sono affidato al dna!tu neanche a quello....quel pozzo di san patrizio di tua madre era ingestibile,una parcheggio per cazzi,con la pattuglia dei vigili a far viabilità, per consentire un regolare deflusso di cazzetti e cazzoni...!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì, ogni reparto addirittura? Magari ti tirano pure i coriandoli. Buon per te, comunque. Qui non capita ed in quel supermercato non è che ci vado spessissimo. Mi capita giusto ogni tanto. Magari adesso un pò di più.


Blow non per cosa eh, ma sono solito andare al supermercato per fare la spesa, e chi lo fa spesso ed è una persona solare o socievole, simpatizza con chi lavora al market, e gli scambi di battute le frasi gli scherzi etc sono quella ciliegina che ti rendono piacevole la spesa, alla cassa la ciliegina certo cade a terra e si frantuma.... sai quando pago mi capita sempre così :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> E da quant'è che frequenti il supermercato? Giusto per dare una linea temporale, insomma se ci sono voluti, che so, due mesi per un ciao, ti conviene fare la tessera raccolta punti, non so se mi spiego...
> 
> Comunque tutte 'ste cose mi riportano un pò a quelle situazioni adolescenziali...


Mah, è relativamente poco che ha aperto e non è che ci vado spessissimo. E non è chele volte che ci sono andato c'era sempre lei in cassa o sono andato da lei per pagare. Poi vabbè, lì è l'unica persona fin'ora che mi abbia buttato lì un "ciao", non come Maurizio che a momenti gli fanno pure i pompini. Però vabbè, si, forse mi tocca fare la letterina punti, che le in effetti pare un pò timida. Il tempo delle mele, proprio.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui eccedo!! anche a me piacerebbe essere tuo vicino di casa....credo che regnerebbe ordine e serenità....purtroppo persone come noi servono.....in un mondo di cafoni e prepotenti,qualcuno che assesta qualche legnata fa bene...!quanti anni hai?


46.  ma ne dimostro 26 :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Blow non per cosa eh, ma sono solito andare al supermercato per fare la spesa, e chi lo fa spesso ed è una persona solare o socievole, simpatizza con chi lavora al market, e gli scambi di battute le frasi gli scherzi etc sono quella ciliegina che ti rendono piacevole la spesa, alla cassa la ciliegina certo cade a terra e si frantuma.... sai quando pago mi capita sempre così :carneval:


Si, ma io non vado lì. Non ci vado spesso, per non dire che passano mesi. E poi, amico mio, questi ne vedono di gente, è sempre pieno. E comunque con il resto del personale, ripeto, non ci si sorride neanche. Non solo con me, almeno così mi pare le volte che co sono capitato. Adesso comunque ci andrò più frequentemente per ovvi motivi.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Ahh*

Io 40 ne dimostrerei pure 6 7 di meno, sono uno sportivo....mi fregano i capelli brizzolati...!!:rotfl:,


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io *40 ne dimostrerei pure 6 7 di meno, sono uno sportivo*....mi fregano i capelli brizzolati...!!:rotfl:,


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma io non vado lì. Non ci vado spesso, per non dire che passano mesi. E poi, amico mio, questi ne vedono di gente, è sempre pieno. E comunque con il resto del personale, ripeto, non ci si sorride neanche. Non solo con me, almeno così mi pare le volte che co sono capitato. Adesso comunque ci andrò più frequentemente per ovvi motivi.



Voglio raccontarti una cosa, ma prendila come racconto e pensiero soltanto mio, perchè poi alla fine dei conti tutto e relativo, e soltanto quando si raggiunge una meta saprai se era vero quello che pensavi.

Circa quattro anni fa, andavo al market, e nello stesso market ci andava un mio cognato. Un giorno parliamo io e questo mio cognato e dico, sai la cassiera mi guarda, è carina, bla bla... lui mi dice ma sai che guarda anche me, si è carina e bla bla....  e ti dirò di più anche fuori dava certi sguardi.... ma sono sicuro che li dava anche a mio cognato  Ma voglio ritornare un attimo serio e dirti, la stai tirando troppo per le lunghe, prendi la tua decisione e concludi, ci vuole poco per concludere, ma io ti consiglio di startene buono a casa e cominciare a riflettere su quello che ti sta succedendo e capire i perchè, e dopo di ciò cominciare a parlare con tua moglie rendendola partecipe delle cose che a te a casa non vanno, creando un dialogo costruttivo.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, ma io non vado lì. Non ci vado spesso, per non dire che passano mesi. E poi, amico mio, questi ne vedono di gente, è sempre pieno. E comunque con il resto del personale, ripeto, non ci si sorride neanche. Non solo con me, almeno così mi pare le volte che co sono capitato. Adesso comunque ci andrò più frequentemente per ovvi motivi.


Ma che supermercati frequenti? Nei corsi antecedenti alla assunzione, al personale la prima cosa che va insegnata, è la gentilezza e di creare un rapporto amichevole con il cliente per favorire gli acquisti, anzi di solito  le persone poco solari  non vengono proprio scelte per questo motivo.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Azzo*

Adesso maurizio si intende anche di marketing....miii che pozzo di scienza.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:



:mrgreen: Non perdi occasione eh!! 

Oscuro ok vantiamoci va, noi possiamo permettercelo no  anche io sportivo, non all'esasperazione, ma un giorno il proprietario della palestra mi disse, Claudio oh Claudio schiacciandomi l'occhio.... guarda che dopo che ti rimetti in forma avrai certe prestazioni nel sesso... e anche il bischerino che ti ritrovi sai.....  Io abboccai come un pollo, ma la palestra la uso come buh come non lo so, a me piace andare a correre.


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, è relativamente poco che ha aperto e non è che ci vado spessissimo. E non è chele volte che ci sono andato c'era sempre lei in cassa o sono andato da lei per pagare. Poi vabbè, lì è l'unica persona fin'ora che mi abbia buttato lì un "ciao", non come Maurizio che a momenti gli fanno pure i pompini. Però vabbè, si, forse mi tocca fare la letterina punti, che le in effetti pare un pò timida. Il tempo delle mele, proprio.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Voglio raccontarti una cosa, ma prendila come racconto e pensiero soltanto mio, perchè poi alla fine dei conti tutto e relativo, e soltanto quando si raggiunge una meta saprai se era vero quello che pensavi.
> 
> Circa quattro anni fa, andavo al market, e nello stesso market ci andava un mio cognato. Un giorno parliamo io e questo mio cognato e dico, sai la cassiera mi guarda, è carina, bla bla... lui mi dice ma sai che guarda anche me, si è carina e bla bla....  e ti dirò di più anche fuori dava certi sguardi.... ma sono sicuro che li dava anche a mio cognato  Ma voglio ritornare un attimo serio e dirti, la stai tirando troppo per le lunghe, prendi la tua decisione e concludi, ci vuole poco per concludere, ma io ti consiglio di startene buono a casa e cominciare a riflettere su quello che ti sta succedendo e capire i perchè, e dopo di ciò cominciare a parlare con tua moglie rendendola partecipe delle cose che a te a casa non vanno, creando un dialogo costruttivo.


A parte che non ho cognati o riferimenti in quel supermercato (o in antri supermarket comunque), a parte che non mi pare il tipo perchè, le volte che ci sono capitato, pare proprio un  bel ghiacciolo in  genere, ma anche fosse come dici tu...sti cazzi. Scusa il francesismo. Se pure fosse una che ci prova un pò con tutti per me non sarebbe certo un problema, mica è la storia della mia vita o che. Non me ne fregherebbe nulla. In  ogni caso, di introspezione ne ho fatta e ne faccio tanta. Attualmente analizzarmi non è la priorità, come dire.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen: *Non perdi occasione eh*!!
> 
> Oscuro ok vantiamoci va, noi possiamo permettercelo no  anche io sportivo, non all'esasperazione, ma un giorno il proprietario della palestra mi disse, Claudio oh Claudio schiacciandomi l'occhio.... guarda che dopo che ti rimetti in forma avrai certe prestazioni nel sesso... e anche il bischerino che ti ritrovi sai.....  Io abboccai come un pollo, ma la palestra la uso come buh come non lo so, a me piace andare a correre.


la smetti! :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Claudio*

No, io gioco a calcio.....fra un litigio ed un altro faccio pure goal...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> la smetti! :unhappy:


Iooo?? Senti donna! ( mi sento il conte in questo momento) sei te che stai addosso al brizzolato, io soltanto evinco il tutto e faccio partecipe anche il forum


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*joey*

Ma guarda cha a maurizio i pompini nenache a pagamento li fanno.......prima che riescono a trovare quel pedicello con la punta rosa passano le ore intere..!Deve far pipì per far capire dove sia ubicato quella specie di larvetta che ha in mezzo alle gambe.....!Tutto il padre......!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, io gioco a calcio.....fra un litigio ed un altro faccio pure goal...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Visto la status avrei pensato più all' arbitro che il calciatore.



Maurizio


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Iooo?? Senti donna! ( mi sento il conte in questo momento) *sei te che stai addosso al brizzolato,* io soltanto evinco il tutto e faccio partecipe anche il forum


senti donna lo dici a qualcun'altra....
per il resto non è come pensi tu...non serve che evidenzi ogni botta e risposta...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Claudio*

Ma no la simy è intenerita dal mio laro oscuro...!!


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda cha a maurizio i pompini nenache a pagamento li fanno.......prima che riescono a trovare quel pedicello con la punta rosa passano le ore intere..!Deve far pipì per far capire dove sia ubicato quella specie di larvetta che ha in mezzo alle gambe.....!Tutto il padre......!!:rotfl:


Eppure la tua compagna pensa il contrario chissà perchè....


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma che supermercati frequenti? Nei corsi antecedenti alla assunzione, al personale la prima cosa che va insegnata, è la gentilezza e di creare un rapporto amichevole con il cliente per favorire gli acquisti, anzi di solito  le persone poco solari  non vengono proprio scelte per questo motivo.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurì, questo è un supermercato dove regolarmente ogni volta che ci vado pare Time Square a capodanno. Non è che c'è tutto sto tempo di socializzare, sai? Ed in ogni caso è vita vera, non un corso.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No, io gioco a calcio.....fra un litigio ed un altro faccio pure goal...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ma manco morto ci vado più a giocare al calcetto!! circa sei anni fa ogni tanto ci giocavo, e spesso si gioca con ragazzi che vanno dai 20 anni a salire. Una sera uno di questi giovincelli visto che non poteva far altro che guardare con la lingua uscita di fuori( io ho fiato perchè corro, credo tu capisca che voglio dire no?) mi da una gomitata al petto senza quasi nessun motivo, ed io rimango la impietrito senza fiato e con un dolore lancinante, da quella sera mi sono detto, sono vecchio ed ho perso quella voglia di competere per vincere, mi è rimasto soltanto la voglia di giocare per divertirmi, ma se per divertirmi vuol dire che mi devono mazziare :mrgreen: preferisco non giocare più a calcetto.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> senti donna lo dici a qualcun'altra....
> per il resto non è come pensi tu...non serve che evidenzi ogni botta e risposta...


Signora Simy, prendo atto di tutto e le garantisco che a partire da ora non la importunerò mai più. Lo giuro sulla testa di Oscuro.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Claudio*

MA io mica gioco a calcio....!Io vado a litigare,il calcio è una scusa......forse non son stato chiaro?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Signora Simy, prendo atto di tutto e le garantisco che a partire da ora non la importunerò mai più. Lo giuro sulla testa di Oscuro.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

potresti giurare su qualcos'altro?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Perchè?gli sei simpatico maurizio.....prova un pizzico di pena,na madre zoccola,un padre impotente,un uomo sfigato,con un membro da pesca.....tipo bigattino.....inspiri tenerezza.....!Ti bastano o ne vuoi altre?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> MA io mica gioco a calcio....!Io vado a litigare,il calcio è una scusa......forse non son stato chiaro?



auahhaahhahha Ora sei stato chiarissimo!  

Ti ricordo che qua non siamo al calcetto :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> potresti giurare su qualcos'altro?



Se proprio insisti si, giuro sul pischellino di Oscuro, ok così signora Simy ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo*

Eh ho capito ma maurizio mi ricorda tanto un arbitro nero e sfigato....!!:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè?gli sei simpatico maurizio.....prova un pizzico di pena,na madre zoccola,un padre impotente,un uomo sfigato,con un membro da pesca.....tipo bigattino.....inspiri tenerezza.....!Ti bastano o ne vuoi altre?:rotfl:


Bigattino!!! auaahahahahahahahaha miiii!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se proprio insisti si, giuro sul *pischellino di Oscuro*, ok così signora Simy ?




ma te non lo sai che deve fare manovra lui per entrare in macchina???


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Claudio*

Maurizio per perscare non usa esche...si tirA giù le mutande...e ogni tanto un pescetto abbocca...così lui unisce l'utile al dilettevole....se ne viene..... e rimette in liberta il pescetto....!CAPITO IL SOR MAURIZIO CHE ANIMALE????


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma te non lo sai che deve fare manovra lui per entrare in macchina???


 Scusa eh, ma perchè non si compra una macchina più grande e getta quella piccola ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Claudio*

Giro già con il ducato......che devo fare?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma perchè non si compra una macchina più grande e getta quella piccola ?


più grande di quella che ha! 
poi è difficile trovare parcheggio :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giro già con il ducato......che devo fare?:rotfl:


 ecco la macchina di Oscuro


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> più grande di quella che ha!
> poi è difficile trovare parcheggio :rotfl::rotfl:



Sempre di macchine stiamo parlando vero ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*ultimo*


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sempre di macchine stiamo parlando vero ?



:fischio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

buon giorno signori


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A parte che non ho cognati o riferimenti in quel supermercato (o in antri supermarket comunque), a parte che non mi pare il tipo perchè, le volte che ci sono capitato, pare proprio un bel ghiacciolo in genere, ma anche fosse come dici tu...sti cazzi. Scusa il francesismo. Se pure fosse una che ci prova un pò con tutti per me non sarebbe certo un problema, mica è la storia della mia vita o che. Non me ne fregherebbe nulla. In ogni caso, di introspezione ne ho fatta e ne faccio tanta. Attualmente analizzarmi non è la priorità, come dire.




"Se pure fosse una che ci prova un pò con tutti per me non sarebbe certo un problema, mica è la storia della mia vita o che"
questa frase, ogni volta che la sento o la leggo, mi fa rabbrividire... confortante per un essere umano, uomo o donna che sia, sapere di essere tra i tanti che sta  con una donna o un uomo.. come dire, e mi scuso in anticipo, andare in bagno dove vanno in tanti....


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Buon giorno arka.......!ti presenti a quest'ora?Maurizio già le ha prese e se ne andato con il bigattino fra le gambe.......mò che voi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> buon giorno signori



Buongiorno sorella bellissima, intelligente, sofisticata, tenera e dolce. 

Ma quando si arrabbia uhm..... stiamo lontani da lei.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Buongiorno sorella bellissima, intelligente, sofisticata, tenera e dolce.
> 
> Ma quando si arrabbia uhm..... stiamo lontani da lei.


per il momento sono... una gattina che fa le fusa. ron-ron.


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per il momento sono... una gattina che fa le fusa. ron-ron.



Non dirmi che ti sei svegliata ora  

Io devo svegliarmi sempre presto


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non dirmi che ti sei svegliata ora
> 
> Io devo svegliarmi sempre presto


dalle 6:30 che sono in piedi


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dalle 6:30 che sono in piedi


IDEM


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dalle 6:30 che sono in piedi


e te vanti pure?

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e te vanti pure?
> 
> ahahahah


per nulla... fosse per me sarei stata a letto fino alle 11. Quindi adesso dormirei ancora....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> "Se pure fosse una che ci prova un pò con tutti per me non sarebbe certo un problema, mica è la storia della mia vita o che"
> questa frase, ogni volta che la sento o la leggo, mi fa rabbrividire... confortante per un essere umano, uomo o donna che sia, sapere di essere tra i tanti che sta  con una donna o un uomo.. come dire, e mi scuso in anticipo, andare in bagno dove vanno in tanti....


Bè, se t'ho fatto rabbrividere con questa calura di sicuro t'ho fatto un piacere. Che poi, per dire, che ragionamento sarebbe? Se uno/a ha avuto una, dieci, mille storie prima magari non te lo/a prendi perchè ormai contaminato/a? Non so.


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, se t'ho fatto rabbrividere con questa calura di sicuro t'ho fatto un piacere. Che poi, per dire, che ragionamento sarebbe? Se uno/a ha avuto una, dieci, mille storie prima magari non te lo/a prendi perchè ormai contaminato/a? Non so.


Il tradimento è già di se deplorevole, ma se poi si giustifica dicendo ciò che dici tu fa davvero paura... questo è il mio parere

Il tuo problema è solo uno, l'immaturità che si legge chiaramente in quello che scrivi... è chiaro che non è un insulto, ma un dato di fatto , ma tranquillo, puoi sempre crescere, se ti impegni molto


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> Il tradimento è già di se deplorevole, ma se poi si giustifica dicendo ciò che dici tu fa davvero paura... questo è il mio parere
> 
> Il tuo problema è solo uno, l'immaturità che si legge chiaramente in quello che scrivi... è chiaro che non è un insulto, ma un dato di fatto , ma tranquillo, puoi sempre crescere, se ti impegni molto


Ma tu puoi dirmi tutto quello che ti pare o anche insultarmi, non c'è problema. Giudicarmi immaturo dopo aver letto quattro post in croce è un attimo prematuro, non trovi? Voglio dire che se parliamo di tradimento e qualcuno non la pensa come la pensi tu non necessariamente è immaturo, ma piuttosto sei tu che sei arroccata in una posizione che non vuoi lasciare (o immaginare di lasciare, è uguale). Non abbiamo parlato di nulla, men che meno di massimi sistemi. E' che se tu hai una posizione preconcetta sull'argomento e chi non la pensa come te è per forza di cose un immaturo, ai tuoi occhi, per me vuol dire che probabilmente la cosa dell'immaturità va un attimo rivista. Giusto un poco.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> Il tradimento è già di se deplorevole, ma se poi si giustifica dicendo ciò che dici tu fa davvero paura... questo è il mio parere
> 
> Il tuo problema è solo uno, l'immaturità che si legge chiaramente in quello che scrivi... è chiaro che non è un insulto, ma un dato di fatto , ma tranquillo, puoi sempre crescere, se ti impegni molto



Buongiorno Cinzia65...guarda che questo e'il portale dell'infedelta'..normalissimo che lui scriva cosi'...poi perche'deplorevole????l'hai provato per poterlo dire??


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Cinzia65...guarda che questo e'il portale dell'infedelta'..normalissimo che lui scriva cosi'...poi perche'deplorevole????l'hai provato per poterlo dire??




perchè è scorretto tradire lothar...


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu puoi dirmi tutto quello che ti pare o anche insultarmi, non c'è problema. Giudicarmi immaturo dopo aver letto quattro post in croce è un attimo prematuro, non trovi? Voglio dire che se parliamo di tradimento e qualcuno non la pensa come la pensi tu non necessariamente è immaturo, ma piuttosto sei tu che sei arroccata in una posizione che non vuoi lasciare (o immaginare di lasciare, è uguale). Non abbiamo parlato di nulla, men che meno di massimi sistemi. E' che se tu hai una posizione preconcetta sull'argomento e chi non la pensa come te è per forza di cose un immaturo, ai tuoi occhi, per me vuol dire che probabilmente la cosa dell'immaturità va un attimo rivista. Giusto un poco.



non mi sembra di averti insultato sostenendo che è un problema di immaturità, immaturo ha un significato ben preciso... io penso che non bisogna essere leggeri quando si parla di tradimento (siamo si in un sito specifico, ma questo non significa che è normale dire che sei lei è abituata a dar confidenza ad altri non è un problema dal momento che tu non hai intenzioni serie, io questo ti contesto)   qui si soffre e davvero, sia da traditi che da traditori, leggi bene alcuni post e te ne renderai conto


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Cinzia65...guarda che questo e'il portale dell'infedelta'..normalissimo che lui scriva cosi'...poi perche'deplorevole????l'hai provato per poterlo dire??


sarà normale per te forse, ma per molti altri non credo sia cosi facile leggere la superficialità con la quale scrive Joey, è il portale dell' infedeltà, inteso come luogo di riflessione dopo aver subito molta sofferenza, non un sito dove si chiede consigli su come approcciare una donna, questa è la differenza a mio parere. Rispetto per chi soffre 

e a te chi dice che bisogna per forza provare la sofferenza per poter dire che è deplorevole? se fosse normale tradire ed essere traditi non si soffrirebbe affatto, non credi?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> sarà normale per te forse, ma per molti altri non credo sia cosi facile leggere la superficialità con la quale scrive Joey, è il portale dell' infedeltà, inteso come luogo di riflessione dopo aver subito molta sofferenza, non un sito dove si chiede consigli su come approcciare una donna, questa è la differenza a mio parere. Rispetto per chi soffre
> 
> e a te chi dice che bisogna per forza provare la sofferenza per poter dire che è deplorevole? se fosse normale tradire ed essere traditi non si soffrirebbe affatto, non credi?



Ciao Cinzia,

sono d'accordo, qua dentro, soprattutto in certi 3D, bisognerebbe avere il passo lieve.

Epperò... se qua ci fossero solo traditi/tradite, o pentiti, tutti a dire quanto fa schifo ed è atroce il tradimento, ognuno a rincarare la dose, sai, credo che nessuno ne uscirebbe mai, dal dolore del tradimento.
Il dolore di ognuno si alimenterebbe a dismisura.

Certe sparate possono fare indignare, ma non la vedo come una cosa negativa in assoluto che ci siano qui persone che vivono o hanno vissuto il tradimento in maniera diversa. Sono persone reali anche loro, "incontrarle" qua e vedere come la pensano può essere utile.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> sarà normale per te forse, ma per molti altri non credo sia cosi facile leggere la superficialità con la quale scrive Joey, è il portale dell' infedeltà, inteso come luogo di riflessione dopo aver subito molta sofferenza, non un sito dove si chiede consigli su come approcciare una donna, questa è la differenza a mio parere. Rispetto per chi soffre
> 
> e a te chi dice che bisogna per forza provare la sofferenza per poter dire che è deplorevole? se fosse normale tradire ed essere traditi non si soffrirebbe affatto, non credi?


utente neofita..qua'dentro piangono gia'tutti...non farlo pure tu...oltretutto ci dividono solo 8 anni..ma ragioni come una ragazzina di 20 ai primi amori...io comunque non vedo alcuna sofferenza..e non sai quanti anni mi abbia tolto di dosso:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> non mi sembra di averti insultato sostenendo che è un problema di immaturità, immaturo ha un significato ben preciso... io penso che non bisogna essere leggeri quando si parla di tradimento (siamo si in un sito specifico, ma questo non significa che è normale dire che sei lei è abituata a dar confidenza ad altri non è un problema dal momento che tu non hai intenzioni serie, io questo ti contesto)   qui si soffre e davvero, sia da traditi che da traditori, leggi bene alcuni post e te ne renderai conto


Si, lo so che non mi hai insultato. Scrivevo appunto che per quanto mi riguarda PUOI anche farlo. Comunque. Tu puoi benissimo pensare che ci sia uno ed un solo modo per vivere il tradimento, cioè la sofferenza, io invece no (chiaramente da traditori, ma ci sarebbe una buona quantità di casi in cui il discorso si potrebbe estendere anche ai traditi). Ti spiego perchè: se tradisco, quando ho tradito, l'ho fatto per star bene, non per star male. E anche per far star bene l'altra persona, l'amante nel caso specifico. Altrimenti tradire NON HA ALCUN SENSO. E' semplice logica, se fai una cosa la fai per star bene, altrimenti non la fai. Questo dando sempre per scontati tutti i sacrosanti discorsi sull'illeggittimità del tradimento in sè e compagnia cantante.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

*Mi arrendo*

Nel senso...ho letto le ultime 10 pagine e ho capito che:

Si broccola in questo 3d.
Sbri sostiene che appena arrivo spavento il nuovo venuto.(perchè poi non si capisce)
Il nuovo venuto, joey, sposato con prole è stato assalito dall'ormone semi selvaggio per la cassiera di un super, sposata pure lei, che sembra corrispondere l'invornimento ormonale. (ora joey sa cosa vuol dire invornimento)
Il problema è che non si capisce bene come approcciare perchè:
Lei è in cassa.
Quindi sempre gente.
A volte c'è la figlia di lei dietro come un falco.
Lei è da tempo delle mele.

Morale.
A che punto siamo?
Chi devo spaventare?
Mi fate un riassunto?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nel senso...ho letto le ultime 10 pagine e ho capito che:
> 
> Si broccola in questo 3d.
> Sbri sostiene che appena arrivo spavento il nuovo venuto.(perchè poi non si capisce)
> ...



hai già fatto un riassunto perfetto!


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> hai già fatto un riassunto perfetto!


Però...50 pagine davvero utili per joey!

Ho visto anche che gli sta toccando il "battezzo" di tutti noi traditori....
Sembra regga bene però...


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però...50 pagine davvero utili per joey!
> 
> Ho visto anche che gli sta toccando il "battezzo" di tutti noi traditori....
> Sembra regga bene però...



Così bene che si è già trovato Sbri, Lostris e me che lo broccolano! :mrgreen:


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> utente neofita..qua'dentro piangono gia'tutti...non farlo pure tu...oltretutto ci dividono solo 8 anni..ma ragioni come una ragazzina di 20 ai primi amori...io comunque non vedo alcuna sofferenza..e non sai quanti anni mi abbia tolto di dosso:carneval::carneval::carneval:


mi spieghi cosa intendi per "io comunque non vedo alcuna sofferenza"?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però...*50 pagine davvero utili per joey*!
> 
> Ho visto anche che gli sta toccando il "battezzo" di tutti noi traditori....
> Sembra regga bene però...


:carneval: ci siamo solo divertiti un po :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nel senso...ho letto le ultime 10 pagine e ho capito che:
> 
> Si broccola in questo 3d.
> Sbri sostiene che appena arrivo spavento il nuovo venuto.(perchè poi non si capisce)
> ...


ma noooo Tebina... flap flap. Non ho detto che *tu* 
l'avresti spaventato... io ho detto che NOI lo stavamo spaventando con la competizione broccolatoria e ci mancava solo che arrivassi pure tu ad ingrossare le fila. Poi ho realizzato che eri in invornimento maximo...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così bene che si è già trovato Sbri, Lostris e me che lo broccolano! :mrgreen:


Ma se apro un sexyshop....
Sareste ottime come cassiere e commesse no?

Lothy...che dici...apriamo un negozietto insieme io e te?


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si, lo so che non mi hai insultato. Scrivevo appunto che per quanto mi riguarda PUOI anche farlo. Comunque.* Tu puoi benissimo pensare che ci sia uno ed un solo modo per vivere il tradimento, cioè la sofferenza, io invece no *(chiaramente da traditori, ma ci sarebbe una buona quantità di casi in cui il discorso si potrebbe estendere anche ai traditi). Ti spiego perchè: se tradisco, quando ho tradito, l'ho fatto per star bene, non per star male. E anche per far star bene l'altra persona, l'amante nel caso specifico.* Altrimenti tradire NON HA ALCUN SENSO. E' semplice logica, se fai una cosa la fai per star bene, altrimenti non la fai.* Questo dando sempre per scontati tutti i sacrosanti discorsi sull'illeggittimità del tradimento in sè e compagnia cantante.




e sono questi i punti che proprio non capisco, se pensi che tradire non sia sofferenza come ti spieghi tutti coloro ( qui e fuori di qui) che ancora soffrono e di brutto? 



inoltre, se tu fai qualcosa per far star bene te e l'amante di turno, mi spieghi che senso ha per te il matrimonio o la convivenza?

 io penso, ma sinceramente, che anche chi tradisce soffra (non nel farlo, chiaramente, ma quando si rende davvero conto di ciò che ha fatto) è questione di lealtà nei PROPRi confronti.. leggevo di qualcuno che confessava di giudicarsi peggio di quanto si giudicasse prima di tradire, considerazione da non sottovalutare.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Così bene che si è già trovato Sbri, Lostris e me che lo broccolano! :mrgreen:


Siete davvero incommentabili.
Questo povero ragazzo chiede un consiglio e voi con le vostre arti da carampane suadenti, cercate di accalappiarlo?
Non avete davvero morale...
Sono raccapricciata dalla facilità dei vostri costumi.

Comunque.
Joey....

Io comincerei a capire se all'orario di chiusura del super c'è sempre qualcuno ad aspettarla così sai se poterla approcciare da sola fuori o aspettarti un coltello nella schiena dal marito.
Poi...arrivare in cassa alla chiusura.
Cercare di essere proprio l'ultimo.
E se hai qualcuno che improvvisamente ti fa diventare penultimo, lasciargli il posto e dire
-Che idiota! Ho dimenticato i cioccolatini!- che comunque tu avrai già preso perchè sono assolutamente necessari a prescindere.
A quel punto sei l'ultimo.
Nessuno dietro.
Si spera nessuno davanti.
Le sorridi magari fai due chiacchiere poi paghi, poi le allunghi un cioccolatino dicendole qualcosa del tipo
-Dopo una giornata così credo tu abbia bisogno di riequilibrarti con un pò dolcezza. Il cioccolato a volte salva la vita!- 
O qualche altra battuta cogliona.

Che ne dici come inizio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se apro un sexyshop....
> Sareste ottime come cassiere e commesse no?
> 
> Lothy...che dici...apriamo un negozietto insieme io e te?


non è un buon business Conte... adesso è tutto online, arriva il pacco anonimo per posta. Si eliminano anche tutte quelle macchine con le 4 frecce e il marito sopra davanti ai negozi...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siete davvero incommentabili.
> Questo povero ragazzo chiede un consiglio e voi con le vostre arti da carampane suadenti, cercate di accalappiarlo?
> Non avete davvero morale...
> Sono raccapricciata dalla facilità dei vostri costumi.
> ...


il neretto è stalking :blu: 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma noooo Tebina... flap flap. Non ho detto che *tu*
> l'avresti spaventato... io ho detto che NOI lo stavamo spaventando con la competizione broccolatoria e ci mancava solo che arrivassi pure tu ad ingrossare le fila. Poi ho realizzato che eri in invornimento maximo...


................va beh...non sono convinta ma lascio correre....
Che caldo fa oggi?


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> il neretto è stalking :blu:
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:risata::risata:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :risata::risata:


:bacio:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Siete davvero incommentabili.
> Questo povero ragazzo chiede un consiglio e voi con le vostre arti da carampane suadenti, cercate di accalappiarlo?
> Non avete davvero morale...
> Sono raccapricciata dalla facilità dei vostri costumi.
> ...


Hai dimenticato _Escile il pesc*i*e_ :yes:


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

approccio romantico: arrivi alla cassa con una confezione di preservat...ehm di bacetti perugina, paghi e le dici questi sono per te


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> approccio romantico: arrivi alla cassa con una confezione di preservat...ehm di bacetti perugina, paghi e le dici questi sono per te



:inlove:


Io ci cascherei come una pera cotta! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> approccio romantico: arrivi alla cassa con una confezione di preservat...ehm di bacetti perugina, paghi e le dici questi sono per te


Esatto.
Una roba del genere.


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Una roba del genere.



ops, lo avevi già detto tu!

ma anche un libro, un cd, insomma una cosa non impegnativa ma carina


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops, lo avevi già detto tu!
> 
> ma anche un libro, un cd, insomma una cosa non impegnativa ma carina


No, secondo me il cioccolato è l'ideale.
Voluttuoso. Dolce. O amaro....

Un cd o un libro non sono sexy e troppo personali.

Cioccolato.
Ora e sempre!


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> e sono questi i punti che proprio non capisco, se pensi che tradire non sia sofferenza come ti spieghi tutti coloro ( qui e fuori di qui) che ancora soffrono e di brutto?


Me li spiego così: io non sono tutti. Mi interessa sapere come la pensano gli altri, a manco tutti, ma fino ad un certo punto. Per il resto, non siamo un alveare, siamo individui. Se tanti soffrono non vuol dire che debbano farlo tutti per forza.



cinzia65 ha detto:


> inoltre, se tu fai qualcosa per far star bene te e l'amante di turno, mi spieghi che senso ha per te il matrimonio o la convivenza?


I figli. Molto semplicemente. I figli, quando arrivano, cambiano le tue priorità. Non di tutti eh, ma le mie le hanno cambiate eccome. Se non ci fossero loro, probabilmente il matrimonio sarebbe venuto meno. 



cinzia65 ha detto:


> io penso, ma sinceramente, che anche chi tradisce soffra (non nel farlo, chiaramente, ma quando si rende davvero conto di ciò che ha fatto) è questione di lealtà nei PROPRi confronti.. leggevo di qualcuno che confessava di giudicarsi peggio di quanto si giudicasse prima di tradire, considerazione da non sottovalutare


E' un discorso che ho già accennato qualche pagina fa. Ognuno si deve fare il suo bel percorso interno, per poi comportarsi di conseguenza.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ops, lo avevi già detto tu!
> 
> ma anche un libro, un cd, insomma una cosa non impegnativa ma carina


io investirei il giusto riciclando qualche regalo sfigato...trovando gia' na' scusa in casa per giustificarne l'assenza...

ahahahahah

pero' come idea me pare na' strunzat'...

una sta li' a battere codici e se vede arriva' un pirla con un libro o un cd di regalo in mano...

AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> mi spieghi cosa intendi per "io comunque non vedo alcuna sofferenza"?


occhio non vede cuore non dole(si dice cosi'???)....riguardo a me invece..mi diverto come un gatto in una..topaia


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No, secondo me il cioccolato è l'ideale.
> Voluttuoso. Dolce. O amaro....
> 
> Un cd o un libro non sono sexy e troppo personali.
> ...


scusate, ci avevo pensato anche io ma non è cosa. Motivo pratico: lui va via con lo scontrino, a lei resta alla cassa qualcosa che qualcuno potrebbe pensare indebitamente sottratta. Nei supermercati spesso il personale viene controllato. Quindi... deve essere un pensierino comprato fuori. Il cioccolato ... o una minuscola piantina, con un fiorellino.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusate, ci avevo pensato anche io ma non è cosa. Motivo pratico: lui va via con lo scontrino, a lei resta alla cassa qualcosa che qualcuno potrebbe pensare indebitamente sottratta. Nei supermercati spesso il personale viene controllato. Quindi... deve essere un pensierino comprato fuori. Il cioccolato ... o una minuscola piantina, con un fiorellino.


No no fermi!
Non intendevo TUTTA una confezione.
Proprio UN ciccolatino. Dato da lui dei suoi.
Da mangiare subito. 
Magari ne mangia uno lui prima e glielo offre


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> occhio non vede cuore non dole(si dice cosi'???)....riguardo a me invece..mi diverto come un gatto in una..*topaia*


Lothar ma sarai...


:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no fermi!
> Non intendevo TUTTA una confezione.
> Proprio UN ciccolatino. Dato da lui dei suoi.
> Da mangiare subito.
> Magari ne mangia uno lui prima e glielo offre


non si accettano caramelle dagli sconosciuti..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si accettano caramelle dagli sconosciuti..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Mi veniva una battutaccia... me la ghigno tra me e me :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si accettano caramelle dagli sconosciuti..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Brava.
Infatti sono sempre io che le offro....:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Mi veniva una battutaccia... me la ghigno tra me e me :mrgreen:


tranquilla che t'ho capito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla che t'ho capito....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


io non ho capito.....


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ho capito.....



Non ti dico nulla... non vorrei mai rovinare la tua candida innocenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ti dico nulla... non vorrei mai rovinare la tua candida innocenza :mrgreen:


Ma no dai.
Dovrò pur cominciare a immergermi nel mondo cattivo.
E' qualcosa di sessuale?
Spiegamelo con parole che la mia mente innocente possa comprendere e soprattutto non rimanerne traumatizzata a vita...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no dai.
> Dovrò pur cominciare a immergermi nel mondo cattivo.
> E' qualcosa di sessuale?
> Spiegamelo con parole che la mia mente innocente possa comprendere e soprattutto non rimanerne traumatizzata a vita...


tebe non è difficile....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma no dai.
> Dovrò pur cominciare a immergermi nel mondo cattivo.
> E' qualcosa di sessuale?
> Spiegamelo con parole che la mia mente innocente possa comprendere e soprattutto non rimanerne traumatizzata a vita...


ma sei ancora invornita???


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma sei ancora invornita???


Oddio...forse un pò...
Manager stamattina mi ha mandato una mail e  sono qui  che gli sto scrivendo porcate...




Si.
Sono invornita.
Me la spiegate allora?
Eddai...

Guardate che sclero e racconto di quella volta che ho sputato nel..


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar ma sarai...
> 
> 
> :rotfl:



si Tebe..mi identifico con loro.....mi sento molto felino


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio...forse un pò...
> Manager stamattina mi ha mandato una mail e sono qui che gli sto scrivendo porcate...
> 
> 
> ...



Ma ti si è smagnetizzato il cervello per caso? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma ti si è smagnetizzato il cervello per caso? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:



:rofl:

eddai che stron...!

Se non capisco non capisco!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:
> 
> eddai che stron...!
> 
> Se non capisco non capisco!


:blu:

Nau, sbri...mi date una mano?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> 
> Nau, sbri...mi date una mano?



Allora...

Non bisogna prendere caramelle dagli sconosciuti...
Ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla sul... sul... s


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora...
> 
> Non bisogna prendere caramelle dagli sconosciuti...
> Ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla sul... sul... s


esattamente.....


----------



## Ultimo (4 Luglio 2012)

..........................


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allora...
> 
> Non bisogna prendere caramelle dagli sconosciuti...
> Ma nessuno ha mai detto nulla sul... sul... s


ma s di cosa.
Succhio?
Cioè.
Non accettare materialmente caramelle ma succhiarle dalla mano di quello che ce lo offre va bene?


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ..........................


Non fare il furbo!
Tu l'hai capita?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma s di cosa.
> Succhio?
> Cioè.
> Non accettare materialmente caramelle ma succhiarle dalla mano di quello che ce lo offre va bene?




vediamo se ti aiuta


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vediamo se ti aiuta


Madonna quanto la fate lunga.
Siete tornate vergini?
Allora.
Non accettare caramelle dagli sconosciuti ma solo pipini da soffocottare?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io comincerei a capire se all'orario di chiusura del super c'è sempre qualcuno ad aspettarla così sai se poterla approcciare da sola fuori o aspettarti un coltello nella schiena dal marito.
> Poi...arrivare in cassa alla chiusura.
> Cercare di essere proprio l'ultimo.
> E se hai qualcuno che improvvisamente ti fa diventare penultimo, lasciargli il posto e dire
> ...


Si può fare, ma ad ora di pranzo piuttosto che alla chiusura. Primo perchè mi faccio due palle ad aspettare che chiuda, secondo perchè il supermercato è comunque grande e non potrei avere la matematica certezza di essere l'ultimo, terzo perchè sicuramente alle otto di sera è facile che lei, a prescindere se qualcuno l'aspetti o meno, andrà di fretta, quarto perchè sarà stanca morta.
Ad ora di pranzo, invece, c'è molta meno gente, non sarò l'ultimo ma forse alla cassa in quel momento potrei esserci solo io, lei sarà ancora nel pieno delle sue facoltà cognitive e, non ultimo, al posto del cioccolatino, che fa caldo, potrei portarle un calippo, tanto per mettere tutto in chiaro da subito. Che dici?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma s di cosa.
> Succhio?
> Cioè.
> Non accettare materialmente caramelle ma succhiarle dalla mano di quello che ce lo offre va bene?


ossignur... hai preso per sbaglio una pillolina di magnager?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si può fare, ma ad ora di pranzo piuttosto che alla chiusura. Primo perchè mi faccio due palle ad aspettare che chiuda, secondo perchè il supermercato è comunque grande e non potrei avere la matematica certezza di essere l'ultimo, terzo perchè sicuramente alle otto di sera è facile che lei, a prescindere se qualcuno l'aspetti o meno, andrà di fretta, quarto perchè sarà stanca morta.
> Ad ora di pranzo, invece, c'è molta meno gente, non sarò l'ultimo ma forse alla cassa in quel momento potrei esserci solo io, lei sarà ancora nel pieno delle sue facoltà cognitive e, non ultimo, al posto del cioccolatino, che fa caldo, potrei portarle un calippo, tanto per mettere tutto in chiaro da subito. Che dici?


secondo me rischi che te lo inf... ehm che te lo tiri dietro. Io almeno lo farei.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si può fare, ma ad ora di pranzo piuttosto che alla chiusura. Primo perchè mi faccio due palle ad aspettare che chiuda, secondo perchè il supermercato è comunque grande e non potrei avere la matematica certezza di essere l'ultimo, terzo perchè sicuramente alle otto di sera è facile che lei, a prescindere se qualcuno l'aspetti o meno, andrà di fretta, quarto perchè sarà stanca morta.
> Ad ora di pranzo, invece, c'è molta meno gente, non sarò l'ultimo ma forse alla cassa in quel momento potrei esserci solo io, lei sarà ancora nel pieno delle sue facoltà cognitive e, non ultimo, al posto del cioccolatino, che fa caldo, potrei portarle un calippo, tanto per mettere tutto in chiaro da subito. Che dici?


Sdraiati a pelle d'orso sul nastro trasportatore della cassa, quello dove si mette la spesa, e quando arrivi davanti a lei. dove c'è il lettore dei codici a barre, dille: Scanerizzami tutto


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna quanto la fate lunga.
> Siete tornate vergini?
> Allora.
> Non accettare caramelle dagli sconosciuti ma solo pipini da soffocottare?


veramente stavamo giocando con Tebe....ecco c'hai rovinato il divertimento :incazzato:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vediamo se ti aiuta


Si ma non quelli a latte.....bensì quelli a pelle...i famosi Ciufoli a Pelle.


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si può fare, ma ad ora di pranzo piuttosto che alla chiusura. Primo perchè mi faccio due palle ad aspettare che chiuda, secondo perchè il supermercato è comunque grande e non potrei avere la matematica certezza di essere l'ultimo, terzo perchè sicuramente alle otto di sera è facile che lei, a prescindere se qualcuno l'aspetti o meno, andrà di fretta, quarto perchè sarà stanca morta.
> Ad ora di pranzo, invece, c'è molta meno gente, non sarò l'ultimo ma forse alla cassa in quel momento potrei esserci solo io, lei sarà ancora nel pieno delle sue facoltà cognitive e, non ultimo, al posto del cioccolatino, che fa caldo, *potrei portarle un calippo*, tanto per mettere tutto in chiaro da subito. Che dici?


eccone un altro col cervello smagnetizzato...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si ma non quelli a latte.....bensì quelli a pelle...i famosi Ciufoli a Pelle.


tipo questi?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me rischi che te lo inf... ehm che te lo tiri dietro. Io almeno lo farei.


AHAHAHAHAHAH! Questo perchè non hai visto il mio sguardo assassino, il mio affascinante sorriso ed i muscoli guizzanti, tanto per dire.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAH! Questo perchè non hai visto il mio sguardo assassino, il mio affascinante sorriso ed i muscoli guizzanti, tanto per dire.


tu non hai visto il MIO, di sguardo assassino


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> eccone un altro col cervello smagnetizzato...


Oh, ma qua senso dell'umorismo zero? Tutti a piangersi addosso and no fun at all? Scherzavo.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si può fare, ma ad ora di pranzo piuttosto che alla chiusura. Primo perchè mi faccio due palle ad aspettare che chiuda, secondo perchè il supermercato è comunque grande e non potrei avere la matematica certezza di essere l'ultimo, terzo perchè sicuramente alle otto di sera è facile che lei, a prescindere se qualcuno l'aspetti o meno, andrà di fretta, quarto perchè sarà stanca morta.
> Ad ora di pranzo, invece, c'è molta meno gente, non sarò l'ultimo ma forse alla cassa in quel momento potrei esserci solo io, lei sarà ancora nel pieno delle sue facoltà cognitive e, non ultimo, al posto del cioccolatino, che fa caldo, potrei portarle un calippo, tanto per mettere tutto in chiaro da subito. Che dici?


Ottimo.
Però...se lei è timida, con il calippino...magari troppo diretto.
Una granita al frutto della passione?

Sempre diretto ma...un pò più delicato...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma qua senso dell'umorismo zero? Tutti a piangersi addosso and no fun at all? Scherzavo.


pure io :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma qua senso dell'umorismo zero? Tutti a piangersi addosso and no fun at all? Scherzavo.


Anche lei scherzava!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche lei scherzava!!!!!!!


sono incompresa iange:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche lei scherzava!!!!!!!


meno male che tu Tebina mi capisciiange: vedi che li spavento tutti?iange:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ossignur... hai preso per sbaglio una pillolina di magnager?


No.
da lui accetto solo pipini...
:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> meno male che tu Tebina mi capisciiange: vedi che li spavento tutti?iange:


Te l'ho detto...matadone per bad...


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ottimo.
> Però...se lei è timida, con il calippino...magari troppo diretto.
> Una granita al frutto della passione?
> 
> Sempre diretto ma...un pò più delicato...


Mmm. Più fine, ma non sono sicuro che coglierebbe. Non so. A te cosa farebbe piacere, cioccolato a parte?


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Scusate ma io no ho capito perché passarle un cioccolatino ed allungare il brodo, e non va be e approfittare dell'occasione per passarle direttamente un bigliettino da visita con un messaggio scritto dietro!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Più fine, *ma non sono sicuro che coglierebbe*. Non so. A te cosa farebbe piacere, cioccolato a parte?


Vabbè, allora è Tonta


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Più fine, ma non sono sicuro che coglierebbe. Non so. A te cosa farebbe piacere, cioccolato a parte?



vedi tu, tebe di solito al sexi shop sceglie l 'estintore hahahaahahhahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sono incompresa iange:


Ennò su.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Più fine, ma *non sono sicuro che coglierebbe*. Non so. A te cosa farebbe piacere, cioccolato a parte?


ecche è, de coccio?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusate ma io no ho capito perché passarle un cioccolatino ed allungare il brodo, e non va be e approfittare dell'occasione per passarle direttamente un bigliettino da visita con un messaggio scritto dietro!


Troppo da maniaco. Tipo il bigliettino sul parabrezza. Bleah......

Dai quella del cioccolatino, o quello che te pare a te è più da.....1 a 0 palla al centro, vedemo come te la giochi te adesso


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Te l'ho detto...matadone per bad...


e te l'ho detto pure io... non è che ne posso prendere due dosi tutte le sere...


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Troppo da maniaco. Tipo il bigliettino sul parabrezza. Bleah......
> 
> Dai quella del cioccolatino, o quello che te pare a te è più da.....1 a 0 palla al centro, vedemo come te le giochi te adesso


Eh ho capito, ma che cazzo se ne fa del cioccolatino?
Cioè già è una fatica trovare l'occasione per dargli 'sto cioccolatino...se lo accetta, dovrà poi trovare ancora altre occasione per darle in numero, o pensa di consumare alla cassa? 

Se l'intenzione c'è per entrambi io apprezzerei di più il biglietto con il numero e un invito.


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Più fine, ma non sono sicuro che coglierebbe. Non so. A te cosa farebbe piacere, cioccolato a parte?


Se non riesci ad essere diretto, tipo chiederle il numero di tel, allora presentati col carrello colmo di cioccolato...non credo resisterà a non farti una qualche domanda. Intanto avrai rotto il ghiaccio e sarà un inizio.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Troppo da maniaco. Tipo il bigliettino sul parabrezza. Bleah......
> 
> Dai quella del cioccolatino, o quello che te pare a te è più da.....1 a 0 palla al centro, vedemo come te la giochi te adesso


Un cioccolatino di questi periodi da 40 gradi?  la vedo molto sciolta  hahaahahahhahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> *Eh ho capito, ma che cazzo se ne fa del cioccolatino?*
> Cioè già è una fatica trovare l'occasione per dargli 'sto cioccolatino...se lo accetta, dovrà poi trovare ancora altre occasione per darle in numero, o pensa di consumare alla cassa?
> 
> Se l'intenzione c'è per entrambi io apprezzerei di più il biglietto con il numero e un invito.


I gargarismi 

Come che cazzo se ne fa del cioccolatino ? Se lo mangia


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Un cioccolatino di questi periodi da 40 gradi? la vedo molto sciolta hahaahahahhahahahahahah


Giovanna, sei tu? perchè sennò mi preoccupo...


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Giovanna, sei tu? perchè sennò mi preoccupo...


 yes, ciao Sbri,  ti immagini che bello aprire un cioccolatino in questi periodi hahahahahhahah


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I gargarismi
> 
> Come che cazzo se ne fa del cioccolatino ? Se lo mangia


Eh ho capito ma poi?
Stiamo punto e a capo! 
capisco se lui dovesse testare il terreno...ma a me sembrava fosse sicuro della "simpatia" da parte di entrambi!
Poi a trovarlo di 'sti tempi un cioccolatino....


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh ho capito ma poi?
> Stiamo punto e a capo!
> capisco se lui dovesse testare il terreno...ma a me sembrava fosse sicuro della "simpatia" da parte di entrambi!
> Poi a trovarlo di 'sti tempi un cioccolatino....


Vabbè, ma lui o è RainMan oppure, mentre lei scarta, sorride, mangia, due o tre parole le dirà.....o no ?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> yes, ciao Sbri,  ti immagini che bello aprire un cioccolatino in questi periodi hahahahahhahah


Nei supermercati c'è l'aria condizionata.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lui o è RainMan oppure, mentre lei scarta, sorride, mangia, due o tre parole le dirà.....o no ?


Lui non mi pare... ma lei sembra che sia de coccio. Così si mormora.


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lui o è RainMan oppure, mentre lei scarta, sorride, mangia, due o tre parole le dirà.....o no ?


Se c'è gente alla cassa...non credo che lei si metterà a mangiare il cioccolatino e a scambiare due parole.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vedi tu, tebe di solito al sexi shop sceglie l 'estintore hahahaahahhahahahaha


Interessante.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma lui o è RainMan oppure, mentre lei scarta, sorride, mangia, due o tre parole le dirà.....o no ?



Per me, quando arriva in cassa si dovrebbe mettere una fascia con scritto "voglio uscire con te" sempre con accortezza di non metterla sottosopra hahaahahahahaahahhaah


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No.
> da lui accetto solo pipini...
> :mrgreen:


minchia e perche' quanti ce n'ha sto fenomeno da circo?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento. 

E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....

E quell'altra: a 40 gradi il cioccolatino non mi pare il caso

E quell'altro: è stalking

E quell'altro: no la sera no, meglio il giorno

Fanculo.

Joey fai così: metodo Oscuro, così sai subito di che morte devi morì: quando lei ha finito di passare tutti i prodotti della spesa, te lo tiri fuori, lo sbatti sulla cassa e le dici: E a questo una bella scanerizzata non gliela dai ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


porca troia Tuba, sono in ufficio.... mi vuoi rovinare????:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


Continui a mettere una N su scannerizzata, dopo non capisce,non  lo vedi che è in difficoltà il ragazzo  haahahahahahahaha


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


Io l'ho detto subito di _uscirle il pesc*i*e_


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


Ottimo! Previo tatuaggio di codice a barre. :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


Ma signore, si e' dimenticato di pesare il cetriolino...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continui a mettere una N su scannerizzata, dopo non capisce,non  lo vedi che è in difficoltà il ragazzo  haahahahahahahaha


Ma te non hai qualcosa d'importante da fare ? Tipo guardare i panni che s'asciugano, o che girano nella lavatrice, cose così....invece che stare a contare le mie n......


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma te non hai qualcosa d'importante da fare ? Tipo guardare i panni che s'asciugano, o che girano nella lavatrice, cose così....invece che stare a contare le mie n......


Scusami, sai mi sembrava uno spreco, un consiglio così grandioso,  essere frainteso per una N mancante hahaahahahahahahahaah


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma signore, si e' dimenticato di pesare il cetriolino...
> 
> ahahahahahah


...vabbè, glielo peso io.

La mia cassiera quando dimentico le pesate me le va a fare lei. Significherà qualcosa?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*No*

TUBURAO.......sul metodo nulla da eccepire.....insomma potrebbe pure andare dipende dalla tipa...però non è così semplice.Ti spiego:se hai un arnese da 20 cm in su potresti anche correre il rischio....il metodo oscuro potrebbe aver successo.... metti che la stessa tecnica l'adotta il SOR MAURIZIO,CON QUEL BIGATTINO DA COMPETIZIONE FRA LE GAMBE,credi avrebbe successo?Io consiglierei una misurazione da moscio e in tiro..poi si prende una decisione..sotto i 10 cm..mi sembra avventata qualsiasi tipo di estrazione rapida......!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> ...vabbè, glielo peso io.
> 
> La mia cassiera quando dimentico le pesate me le va a fare lei. Significherà qualcosa?


E' innamorata alla follia,  se invece lo fa anche con altri è una poco di buono  hahaahahahahahahahhaha


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' innamorata alla follia,  se invece lo fa anche con altri è una poco di buono  hahaahahahahahahahhaha


Secondo me pensa: "ecco un altro rincoglionito, meglio che vado io...faccio prima".


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mmm. Più fine, ma non sono sicuro che coglierebbe. Non so. A te cosa farebbe piacere, cioccolato a parte?


Una :canna: ma forse li andresti sull'arresto...:mrgreen:

cavolo non lo so.
Sono una drogata di cioccolato.

Ora continuo a leggere e mi faccio venire qualche idea ironica..che capirebbe anche una torda.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Cioè, c'era un sacco di gente e non mi pareva il caso. Però, quando il tizio che stava prima di me aveva quasi finito, mi giro e la becco che mi guarda, e allora *è partito, da lei, un "CIAO". Mai accaduto*.


Mah a questo punto mi pongo degli interrogativi su quanto succede a me!
Io vado al super un giorno si e uno no, foss'anche solo per pane e latte. Le cassiere mi conoscono da anni, ci si saluta e ci è scappata pure la chiacchierata ogni tanto.
Tre fanno pietà, le altre tre sono niente male ma una è palesemente disinteressata a me, per quanto cordiale. Le altre due.... Beh a Natale, con mia grande sorpresa mi sono ritrovato con una di queste che mi ha bloccato in un angolo e mi ha voluto baciare (sulle guance) per farmi gli auguri, tutta "elettrica" e chiaramente in piena tempesta ormonale, ma ancora abbastanza controllata. Bionda, viso un po' irregolare ma un paio di occhi incredibili di un azzurro indescrivibile, fisico apparentemente asciutto ma inpossibile da verificare causa grembiulone blu sempre addosso. L'altra, che ha visto la scena e stava alla cassa dove mi sono messo in fila io, ha voluto pure lei scambiare bacetti di auguri tutta mielosa. Pure lei bionda, un po' più rotondetta ed un po' meno carina ma trombabilissima.
Da allora entrambe mi tempestano ogni volta di domande su "come va in casa".......
Tre giorni fa per la prima volta mi capita di incontrare la prima tizia, quella con gli occhi azzurri, fuori dal super, senza grembiulone e pure in "tenuta estiva". Minchia! Fisichetto! Penso di abbordarla ma stava con altra gente, lascio perdere, ma lo scambio di sorrisi è stato esplicito.....
Ieri sono andato a fare la spesa con mia moglie, e lei stava sistemando degli scaffali. Non mi ha mollato un secondo con lo sguardo, evitando solo di farsi notare da mia moglie. Quando questa si è allontanata un momento, lei con la scusa di spostare delle scatole mi si avvicina sorridendo e mi dice _"ho voglia di mollare tutto e andare a farmi un bel bagno su una spiaggetta tranquilla"_Immediata la mia risposta: _"molto tranquilla, spero. Con tutto il carnaio che c'è in giro.....", _e lei: _"in due ci si sta giusti giusti comodi". _Non ho potuto replicare al sorrisone di sotto in su che mi ha lanciato perchè in quel momento è tornata la mia signora. 
Resto quindi col dubbio: ma che una cassiera mi stia broccolando?!


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> ...vabbè, glielo peso io.


ahi che dolorrrrrrrrrrrrr........

ahahahahahahah

a strappo...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Interessante.


Sai, non ci sono più i pipini di una volta.

Devo trasferirmi in giamaica.
Maria e big bamboo.

Il paradiso no?


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia e perche' quanti ce n'ha sto fenomeno da circo?
> 
> ahahahahah


per ora non ne ho visto nemmeno uno decente ma continuo a cercare...


Mi piacciono le cacce al tesoro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Secondo me pensa: "ecco un altro rincoglionito, meglio che vado io...faccio prima".


Non era riferito a te, anzi come te criticavo la discussione sulle cassiere gentili, che spero non leggano questo post, altrimenti ci ritroveremo alle casse dei colonnelli nazisti hahahahaahahahha


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Cmq*

Cmq mi piacerebbe un estrazione rapida alla cassa.....ma mi servirebbe spazio...purtroppo....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Basta, vi ho capito a voi, me state a prende pè sfinimento.
> 
> E quella: e che te ne fai del cioccolatino....
> 
> ...


e non ho potuto fare altro che approvarti!

E c'hai ragione.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> TUBURAO.......sul metodo nulla da eccepire.....insomma potrebbe pure andare dipende dalla tipa...però non è così semplice.Ti spiego:se hai un arnese da 20 cm in su potresti anche correre il rischio....il metodo oscuro potrebbe aver successo.... metti che la stessa tecnica l'adotta il SOR MAURIZIO,CON QUEL BIGATTINO DA COMPETIZIONE FRA LE GAMBE,credi avrebbe successo?Io consiglierei una misurazione da moscio e in tiro..poi si prende una decisione..sotto i 10 cm..mi sembra avventata qualsiasi tipo di estrazione rapida......!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:


Esimio collega, su questo mi trovo d'accordo con lei. 

Quando lo sbatte sulla cassa bisogna ottenere un sonoro *SBADABAAAM*l   

In altri casi si corre il rischio che la cassiera si rivolga alla sua collega della cassa accanto e le chieda: Giovà, a quanto stanno le Pelli di Daino per Lavare i Parabrezza ? Ne ho una senza codice a barre


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahi che dolorrrrrrrrrrrrr........
> 
> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ...


Beh....se non viene via si accorgerà che non è un cetriolo e che Joey (il bello) ha ben altre intenzioni. :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sai, non ci sono più i pipini di una volta.
> 
> Devo trasferirmi in giamaica.
> Maria e big bamboo.
> ...


co' troppa maria la cilecca piu' che la ciulada l'e' assicurada...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mah a questo punto mi pongo degli interrogativi su quanto succede a me!
> Io vado al super un giorno si e uno no, foss'anche solo per pane e latte. Le cassiere mi conoscono da anni, ci si saluta e ci è scappata pure la chiacchierata ogni tanto.
> Tre fanno pietà, le altre tre sono niente male ma una è palesemente disinteressata a me, per quanto cordiale. Le altre due.... Beh a Natale, con mia grande sorpresa mi sono ritrovato con una di queste che mi ha bloccato in un angolo e mi ha voluto baciare (sulle guance) per farmi gli auguri, tutta "elettrica" e chiaramente in piena tempesta ormonale, ma ancora abbastanza controllata. Bionda, viso un po' irregolare ma un paio di occhi incredibili di un azzurro indescrivibile, fisico apparentemente asciutto ma inpossibile da verificare causa grembiulone blu sempre addosso. L'altra, che ha visto la scena e stava alla cassa dove mi sono messo in fila io, ha voluto pure lei scambiare bacetti di auguri tutta mielosa. Pure lei bionda, un po' più rotondetta ed un po' meno carina ma trombabilissima.
> Da allora entrambe mi tempestano ogni volta di domande su "come va in casa".......
> ...


vedi che aveva ragione Ballerino? Non ti dico cosa mi ha detto l'ultima volta il ragazzo del banco del pesce... il supermercato è pericolosissimo!


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Tuburao*

Perfetto....quindi io e te che siamo i forumisti più preparati dobbiamo stabilire un range....per l'ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA!!!!IO DIREI, DAI 17 CM IN SU IN TIRO E DAI 7 IN SU DA MOSCIO CONCORDI?


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

questo atteggiamento con un uomo sposato è squalificante  .per me


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che aveva ragione Ballerino? Non ti dico cosa mi ha detto l'ultima volta il ragazzo del banco del pesce... il supermercato è pericolosissimo!


Adesso devo decidere: cambio super o vado a fare la spesa in costume da bagno?!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi che aveva ragione Ballerino? Non ti dico cosa mi ha detto l'ultima volta il ragazzo del banco del pesce... il supermercato è pericolosissimo!



Una mia conoscente...
Il marito gelosissimo e possessivo è riuscito a vietarle in pratica tutto.

Vietate le uscite con amici -che non esistono proprio- vietate le uscite con amiche -che potrebbero traviarla-
Non lavora, tiene i figli piccoli a casa e sta sempre con loro, non vede nessuno...

Conclusione...

E' scappata col verduraio...


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Beh....se non viene via si accorgerà che non è un cetriolo e che Joey (il bello) ha ben altre intenzioni. :mrgreen:


dipende da quanti tentativi gjie serveno...

a lei ed a Joey soprattutto...

magari de soprannome fa Skizzo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perfetto....quindi io e te che siamo i forumisti più preparati dobbiamo stabilire un range....per l'ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA!!!!IO DIREI, DAI 17 CM IN SU IN TIRO E DAI 7 IN SU DA MOSCIO CONCORDI?


17 in tiro e 7 mosci sono il minimo sindacale per l'estrazione rapida.  Sotto a quei numeri, nun se presentasse proprio


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*madeleine*

Vai con il costume da bagno ma dentro mettici un po' d'ovatta...!!:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Perfetto*

Ascolta circoinciso o no?


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Adesso devo decidere: cambio super o vado a fare la spesa in costume da bagno?!


co' la maschera hai piu' sciansssss...

ahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai con il costume da bagno ma dentro mettici un po' d'*ovatta*...!!:mrgreen:


Già, come no! E se poi si bagna?!

L'ovatta, intendo.......


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai con il costume da bagno ma dentro mettici un po' d'ovatta...!!:mrgreen:



Naaaa.... le spugne da fiorieri, così se vanno a fare il bagno non si smoscia tutto... e fornisce un piacevole suggerimento di solidità :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente...
> Il marito gelosissimo e possessivo è riuscito a vietarle in pratica tutto.
> 
> Vietate le uscite con amici -che non esistono proprio- vietate le uscite con amiche -che potrebbero traviarla-
> ...


quando ci cerca del cetriolo fresco si sa sempre dove trovarlo hahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Madeleine*

Ma no davanti...dietro....!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Adesso devo decidere: cambio super o vado a fare la spesa in costume da bagno?!


ehhhhh... ma come lo spieghi a tua moglie che cambi super?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaaa.... le spugne da fiorieri, così se vanno a fare il bagno non si smoscia tutto... e fornisce un piacevole suggerimento di solidità :mrgreen:


già, brava pure te! Quella spugna se la schiacci tiene la forma!


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Adesso devo decidere: cambio super o vado a fare la spesa in costume da bagno?!


come deterrente?


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quando ci cerca del cetriolo fresco si sa sempre dove trovarlo hahahahahahhahahaha


pensa se te capita finocchio...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Naaaa.... le spugne da fiorieri, così se vanno a fare il bagno non si smoscia tutto... e fornisce un piacevole suggerimento di solidità :mrgreen:





Tipo le coppe per i reggiseni hahahahaahahha


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhhh... ma come lo spieghi a tua moglie che cambi super?


Nello stesso modo con cui le potrei spiegare del costume da bagno: pari e.... patta


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> già, brava pure te! Quella spugna se la schiacci tiene la forma!



Un pezzo di ritaglio di materasso memory foam?


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pensa se te capita finocchio...
> 
> ahahahahahah



Ma quella è un' altra ricerca hahaahahaha di solito è ricercata da Oscuro quando non trova Renatino hahahahahhaa


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come deterrente?


Io ti faccio sempre i complimenti, non vedo perchè dovresti fare battute cattive contro di me senza nemmeno avermi mai visto


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma quella è un' altra ricerca hahaahahaha di solito è ricercata da Oscuro quando non trova Renatino hahahahahhaa


passo...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> co' troppa maria la cilecca piu' che la ciulada l'e' assicurada...
> 
> ahahahahah


No no. Fumo io.
Il big bamboo dopo. Se lo merita ovviamente.


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No no. Fumo io.
> Il big bamboo dopo. Se lo merita ovviamente.


I famosissimi 30 cm di neve


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una :canna: ma forse li andresti sull'arresto...:mrgreen:
> 
> cavolo non lo so.
> Sono una drogata di cioccolato.
> ...


Per una cannetta mica si rischia l'arresto. Credo. Comunque vabbè, credo che alla fine le chiederò di andare a prendere un coffee.


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io ti faccio sempre i complimenti, non vedo perchè dovresti fare battute cattive contro di me senza nemmeno avermi mai visto


mi permetto la battuta proprio perché non ti conosco...che lagna:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi permetto la battuta proprio perché non ti conosco...che lagna:mrgreen:


mi hai intristito Monsieur, CATIVA:incazzato:!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per una cannetta mica si rischia l'arresto. *Credo. Comunque vabbè, credo che alla fine le chiederò di andare a prendere un coffee*.


Cioè qui abbiamo fatto un braistorming che manco al Cern coi neutrini....e tu te ne esci con: Le chiederò di andare a prendere un caffè.....???? 

Vabbè andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male......(cit)


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Ma no il caffè è banale dai.....ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA..CON CAPPELLA VOLITIVA E VIOLACEA....FIDATI!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no il caffè è banale dai.....ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA..CON *CAPPELLA VOLITIVA E VIOLACEA..*..FIDATI!!!!!


ma è un'amanita phalloides:singleeye:?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*No*

No...e na cappella..de pelle!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè qui abbiamo fatto un braistorming che manco al Cern coi neutrini....e tu te ne esci con: Le chiederò di andare a prendere un caffè.....????
> 
> Vabbè andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male......(cit)



quanto tempo perso... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quanto tempo perso... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


... manca la creatività ... il messaggio non va oltre... ufff


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no il caffè è banale dai.....*ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA..CON CAPPELLA VOLITIVA E VIOLACEA..*..FIDATI!!!!!


Oscuro ti pregoooooooo

Sto lacrimando dal ridere...non il mascara resistente all'acquaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Tebe*

Son incazzato qui la gente parla e straparla....ma con tutto il rispetto....nessuno può insegnarmi nulla!!!!UNA BELLA CAPPELLA VIOLACEA,CON VENATURE ROSè,VOLITIVA E COERCITIVA......UNA CAPPELLA DA ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA SU UNA DONNA FA IL SUO EFFETTO O NO? E CAZZO DAI!!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son incazzato qui la gente parla e straparla....ma con tutto il rispetto....nessuno può insegnarmi nulla!!!!UNA BELLA CAPPELLA VIOLACEA,CON VENATURE ROSè,VOLITIVA E COERCITIVA......UNA CAPPELLA DA ESTRAZIONE RAPIDA SU UNA DONNA FA IL SUO EFFETTO O NO? E CAZZO DAI!!!!


ci mettiamo pure un par de schiaffi cor pisello e stiamo apposto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci mettiamo pure un par de schiaffi cor pisello e stiamo apposto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Senza quelli sarebbe come la carbonara senza guanciale


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*BRAVA*

Bravissima la simy CON LA CAPPELLA COERCITIVA SI PUò PENSARE A DINAMICHE DA SCHIAFFO CON IL PISELLO DI TAGLIO....NON DIRETTO...CAMBIA INCLINAZIONE,E TRAIETTORIA.....CMQ MOLTO BENE!!!!!:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci mettiamo pure un par de schiaffi cor pisello e stiamo apposto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


e pensare che a Blow all'inizio ho pure rifilato una ramanzina... ma non si può, con voi non si può:rotfl::rotfl: vado a fare una ghignata in separata sede, sennò mi cacciano:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravissima la simy CON LA CAPPELLA COERCITIVA SI PUò PENSARE A DINAMICHE DA SCHIAFFO CON IL PISELLO DI TAGLIO....NON DIRETTO...CAMBIA INCLINAZIONE,E TRAIETTORIA.....CMQ MOLTO BENE!!!!!:up:



a furia di fare la tua segretaria apprendo un sacco di cose


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e pensare che a Blow all'inizio ho pure rifilato una ramanzina... *ma non si può, con voi non si può*:rotfl::rotfl: vado a fare una ghignata in separata sede, sennò mi cacciano:rotfl::rotfl:



:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Senza quelli sarebbe come la carbonara senza guanciale



:up:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*SON*

SONO ORGOGLIOSO DI TE!RIPENSANDOCI SI POTREBBE ANCHE ATTUARE UNO SCHIAFFO CON IL PREPUZIO....MA è SCONSIGLIABILE...BISOGNEREBBE OSSERVARE LA TRAIETTORIA DEL PUNTO D'IMPATTO.....!!!!


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

Avete reso volgare e banale quello che tra una cassiera e un cliente potrebbe essere un incontro irripetibile e sensuale.

Che ne dite di tornare ai baci Perugina?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SONO ORGOGLIOSO DI TE!RIPENSANDOCI SI POTREBBE ANCHE ATTUARE UNO SCHIAFFO CON IL PREPUZIO....MA è SCONSIGLIABILE...BISOGNEREBBE OSSERVARE LA TRAIETTORIA DEL PUNTO D'IMPATTO.....!!!!


ma è pericoloso su una cassa lo schiaffo col prepuzio! se il ragazzo non fosse ben preparato rischiamo che resti incastrato nel rullo.... al massimo allertiamo il 118


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mah a questo punto mi pongo degli interrogativi su quanto succede a me!
> Io vado al super un giorno si e uno no, foss'anche solo per pane e latte. Le cassiere mi conoscono da anni, ci si saluta e ci è scappata pure la chiacchierata ogni tanto.
> Tre fanno pietà, le altre tre sono niente male ma una è palesemente disinteressata a me, per quanto cordiale. Le altre due.... Beh a Natale, con mia grande sorpresa mi sono ritrovato con una di queste che mi ha bloccato in un angolo e mi ha voluto baciare (sulle guance) per farmi gli auguri, tutta "elettrica" e chiaramente in piena tempesta ormonale, ma ancora abbastanza controllata. Bionda, viso un po' irregolare ma un paio di occhi incredibili di un azzurro indescrivibile, fisico apparentemente asciutto ma inpossibile da verificare causa grembiulone blu sempre addosso. L'altra, che ha visto la scena e stava alla cassa dove mi sono messo in fila io, ha voluto pure lei scambiare bacetti di auguri tutta mielosa. Pure lei bionda, un po' più rotondetta ed un po' meno carina ma trombabilissima.
> Da allora entrambe mi tempestano ogni volta di domande su "come va in casa".......
> ...


Decisamente si. :condom:


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

OT.

Se non sei registrato e non sei bravo in matematica sei spacciato.

Domanda Casuale: "Se al mese guadagni 1000 Euro e ti promettono un aumento del 5%, quanto dovrai poi prendere?"

Pure gli admin soffrono il caldo.


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo atteggiamento con un uomo sposato è squalificante  .per me


Quoto.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*LA*

La volgarità e negli occhi di chi guarda e non sa.....!!:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bravissima la simy CON LA CAPPELLA COERCITIVA SI PUò PENSARE A DINAMICHE DA SCHIAFFO CON IL PISELLO DI TAGLIO....NON DIRETTO...CAMBIA INCLINAZIONE,E TRAIETTORIA.....CMQ MOLTO BENE!!!!!:up:


se sta a slega' la ragassa...

ahahahahah


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> La volgarità e negli occhi di chi guarda e non sa.....!!:mrgreen:


O non vuol sapere.


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Me li spiego così: io non sono tutti. Mi interessa sapere come la pensano gli altri, a manco tutti, ma fino ad un certo punto. Per il resto, non siamo un alveare, siamo individui. Se tanti soffrono non vuol dire che debbano farlo tutti per forza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*I figli. Molto semplicemente. I figli, quando arrivano, cambiano le tue priorità. Non di tutti eh, ma le mie le hanno cambiate eccome. Se non ci fossero loro, probabilmente il matrimonio sarebbe venuto meno. 



*Ecco la nota dolente: i figli (nel senso del tradimento)... io sono del parere, per esperienza diretta e personale, che non possono essere strumentalizzati per non affrontare di petto la situazione della fine dell'amore con il partner, dovremmmo avere il sacrosanto dovere di insegnare loro l'educazione ai sentimenti...


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Jon*

Jon...non vuole sapere...perchè non gli conviene sapere....!!


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Avete reso volgare e banale quello che tra una cassiera e un cliente potrebbe essere un incontro irripetibile e sensuale.
> 
> Che ne dite di tornare ai baci Perugina?


Magari in estate non ne producono...:carneval:


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> OT.
> 
> Se non sei registrato e non sei bravo in matematica sei spacciato.
> 
> ...


ma senza calcola' l'inflasiun fino al conquibus?...ahahahah

che poi l'inflasiun reale o taroccata dall'Istat?

ahahahahahah


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Cioè qui abbiamo fatto un braistorming che manco al Cern coi neutrini....e tu te ne esci con: Le chiederò di andare a prendere un caffè.....????
> 
> Vabbè andiamo avanti così, continuiamo a farci del male......(cit)


Ma insomma.. 
il caffè l'avevo proposto io.
Ed è l'approccio più _sciallo_ e naturale di questa terra... la semplicità non fa sempre rima con banalità.

:linguaccia:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Baci perugina*

I baci perugina?BANALI,PASSATI,ANTICHI,IN ANTITESI CON GLI SCHIAFFI CON PISELLO UNA VERGOGNA!!!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I baci perugina?BANALI,PASSATI,ANTICHI,IN ANTITESI CON GLI SCHIAFFI CON PISELLO UNA VERGOGNA!!!!!!


Oddio che hai detto! 'mo arriva Tebe...


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma senza calcola' l'inflasiun fino al conquibus?...ahahahah
> 
> che poi l'inflasiun reale o taroccata dall'Istat?
> 
> ahahahahahah


Non dare suggerimenti per favore. Magari ti prende sul serio e ci mette pure i quiz per poter postare uno stracio di risposta.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*TEBE*

Tebe??????CAPIRà......DEVE CAPIRE!!!!!!


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I baci perugina?BANALI,PASSATI,ANTICHI,IN ANTITESI CON GLI SCHIAFFI CON PISELLO UNA VERGOGNA!!!!!!


Ma se non c'hai il pisello adatto hai voglia a dare schiaffi. Al massimo ci fai l'elicottero.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Jon*

SI è VERO ANCHE QUESTO.....CI VUOLE IL MEMBRO ADATTO.....ma vedi jon anche nel tuo caso....PICCOLO E AGGRESSIVO, POTRESTI CON LE DOVUTE MANOVRE AVER SUCCESSO!!!


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma insomma..
> il caffè l'avevo proposto io.
> Ed è l'approccio più _sciallo_ e naturale di questa terra... la semplicità non fa sempre rima con banalità.
> 
> :linguaccia:


Eravamo un popolo di Santi Poeti e Navigatori. Ora siamo diventati un popolo di Offritori di Caffè.

Dove sono finite la creatività, la genialità, la voglia di stupire. 

Ma secondo te Michelangelo dipinse la CAPPELLA Sistina bevendo un caffè ? 
Giulio Cesare varcò il Rubicone bevendo un caffè ? 
Cristoforo Colombo parti da Palos bevendo un caffè ? 

Dobbiamo riappropriarci delle nostre origini delle nostre radici.

A Carli qualcosa noi risponderemo alla Cappona:

Ai vostri caffè noi risponderemo con due cappellate, una per guancia 














































































































































































































Lostris....l'hai già preso il caffè ?


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SI è VERO ANCHE QUESTO.....CI VUOLE IL MEMBRO ADATTO.....ma vedi jon anche nel tuo caso....PICCOLO E AGGRESSIVO, POTRESTI CON LE DOVUTE MANOVRE AVER SUCCESSO!!!


Vabbè dai lascia perdere, tutta quella fatica...no grazie. Preferisco le mani...per gli schiaffi intendo.


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eravamo un popolo di Santi Poeti e Navigatori. Ora siamo diventati un popolo di Offritori di Caffè.
> 
> Dove sono finite la creatività, la genialità, la voglia di stupire.
> 
> ...


Qualcuno cancelli questo post. Mi ha rotto la rotella del mouse.


----------



## free (4 Luglio 2012)

approccio ortofrutticolo: fai passare in cassa una banana e due albicocche, e poi una patata solinga

approccio gastronomico: fai passare il prosciutto con la mano (come sono fine!:mrgreen sopra e le dici: che faccio, lascio??

approccio cid: ti sdrai nel parcheggio dietro la sua macchina e fingi di essere stato investito

approccio e basta: quando ti passa lo scontrino, le trattieni dolcemente la mano per qualche secondo

avvisami se devo prepararti anche la colazione!:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Io non so come facciate a rovinare in una maniera così impudica il magico momento in cui l'amore sboccia.

Come potete parlare così volgarmente dell'attimo in cui due anime si incrociano
nel fulgido scambio di sguardi, quando una nuova coppia nasce e 
un nuovo principe azzurro ha finalmente conquistato la sua principessa,
quando la vita regala un altra meravigliosa prova che l'ammmmmmmmore esiste,
ed è lui che fa muovere il mondo,

perchè
diciamocelolololololo,

cosa sarebbe il mondo senza amore?
Sarebbe come una gran gnocca che non fa i soffoccotti,
cioè bella si ma sti grancazzi manco un pompino sai fà,

il mondo senza amore non ha senso di esistere,
perchè per scopare bisogna inventarsi tutto il giro di ciccino e cicciò

sennò sti cazzi i baci perugina chi se li compra, 
e tutti gli stronzi che passano la loro vita a stronzeggiare aforismi sull'amore 
che farebbero nel tempo libero, 
se non incaprettarsi a vicenda?

Cosa sarebbe il mondo senza amore,
sarebbe come un Facebook senza il mi piace,
sicchè nessuno potrebbe condividere la tua gioia quando finalmente l'Activia fa
effetto e vinci la tua quotidiana guerra contro quel tappo mostruoso che è cresciuto 
dentro di te sgradevolmente chamato stitichezza.

Insomma, parliamo chiaro e fuori dai denti,
come dice un albino quando si lava la dentiera,
tutto ruota intorno all'ammmmmmmore,
il sesso è solo uno spiacevole derivato per poter portare avanti la nostra inutile specie 
in questo assurdo carro.

Volete mettere passare una sera a fissarsi negli occhi,
godendo di ogni nuovo riflesso che si scopre negli occhi del compagno/a,
con una notte passata a scopare come animali,
mordendosi e graffiandosi le schiene, 
assaporando il sudore e dimenticando per un attimo ogni inibizione, 
ogni costrizione, 
ogni fottuttissima convizione che chissà chi e chissà quando ci è stata inculcata?














Ok, torno a lavorare.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Qualcuno cancelli questo post. Mi ha rotto la rotella del mouse.


LoL


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> LoL


Per fortuna solo quello.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> I baci perugina?BANALI,PASSATI,ANTICHI,IN ANTITESI CON GLI SCHIAFFI CON PISELLO UNA VERGOGNA!!!!!!


E no Oscuro.
No.
Adesso mi indigno.
I bacetti perugina sono intoccabili.
Tipo dogma.
Non devono essere messi in discussione.
Mai.
In nessuna occasione.
Sono come Chanel.
Un classico senza tempo.
Che fanno fine e non impegnano.
Con quel giusto mix di cioccolato non troppo dolce e con una consistenza di scioglimento sul palato impareggiabile.
Che non diventa bavosa ma scivola fluida riempiendoti la bocca di sapori voluttuosi.
E quando finalmente arriva la nocciola intera. Quando la tua lingua tocca quella dura rotondità, con gli ultimi ricordi di cioccolato.
Ecco...lì...si raggiunge il nirvana del godimento.
Perchè prendi la sfera. Tra i denti.
E....


Insomma Oscuro.
I bacetti non me li devi toccare!


----------



## JON (4 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> approccio cid: ti sdrai nel parcheggio dietro la sua macchina e fingi di essere stato investito


Si brava, la responsabilità te la prendi tu però.

Guarda che la cassiera è tonta, se ancora non si è capito, e di sicuro gli passa sopra.


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io non so come facciate a rovinare in una maniera così impudica il magico momento in cui l'amore sboccia.
> 
> Come potete parlare così volgarmente dell'attimo in cui due anime si incrociano
> nel fulgido scambio di sguardi, quando una nuova coppia nasce e
> ...


ehm. Lui ... le voleva posare sulla cassa un calippo. Non un cuore di panna, eh?


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm. Lui ... le voleva posare sulla cassa un calippo. Non un cuore di panna, eh?


Ma lui è stato traviato dai vostri consigli immondi


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io non so come facciate a rovinare in una maniera così impudica il magico momento in cui l'amore sboccia.
> 
> Come potete parlare così volgarmente dell'attimo in cui due anime si incrociano
> nel fulgido scambio di sguardi, quando una nuova coppia nasce e
> ...


Senti...
Te lo volevo già dire ma poi pensavo.
Eddai Tebe fatti i cazzi tuoi se sangre non l'ha ancora fatto un motivo ci sarà, no?
Non è che tutti per forza devono trovare nello scrivere il maximo piacere, magari a lui...
Però poi mi rispondo.
Si ok, però cazzo. Quando gli parte l'embolo narrativo è...cioè..hai letto quel post in cui c'era un lui, una lei, un motel, appena finito di scopare...ti ricordi il senso di tristezza aleggiare nel racconto come se...fossi li?

Cortesemente Sangre.
Potresti usufruire del blog e postare i tuoi racconti estemporanei li così che Tebina qui presente possa andarli a rileggere quando ne ha voglia?
Perchè ti dico una cosa.
E' come se mi riconoscessi nel tuo stile.
Leggo e vedo in maniera istantanea.
E mi capita solo quando rileggo me.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti...
> Te lo volevo già dire ma poi pensavo.
> Eddai Tebe fatti i cazzi tuoi se sangre non l'ha ancora fatto un motivo ci sarà, no?
> Non è che tutti per forza devono trovare nello scrivere il maximo piacere, magari a lui...
> ...


sono serio.

Se me le stessi dicendo davanti a me ti bacerei.
Magari lo farò, sentiti libera di fare copia & incolla, se vuoi....

Grazie davvero.

Si scrivere è una cosa che adoro.

Penso che tu mi abbia detto una cosa bellissima.

Un abbraccio forte forte


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Vabbè*

tebe..io non ti tocco i baci..ma tu non toccarmi LA CAPPELLA PER FAVORE!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E no Oscuro.
> No.
> Adesso mi indigno.
> I bacetti perugina sono intoccabili.
> ...


Fanculo 

Anche a me (PIACEVANO) i baci perugina. 

Come faccio a mangiarmene uno adesso ? Eeeehhh ?

Vabbè mi butto sugli elefantini lindt.....

Non t'azzardare a scrivere una sola parola su quelli .....


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> tebe..io non ti tocco i baci..ma *tu non toccarmi LA CAPPELLA PER FAVORE!!!!*:mrgreen:


Uffaaaaa. 
ma che possa fare qualcosa in forum.
vado su toccamitutto.it che è meglio.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo
> 
> Anche a me *(PIACEVANO) *i baci perugina.
> 
> ...


ma perchè?
Non ho scritto schifezze....
Uffi...
Sugli elefantini invece mi verrebbero.
E' un cioccolato al latte...vomitoso.
Sicuramente lo amalgamano con lo sputo.
Tu che dici?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè conciliamo il tutto una bacio uno schiaffo....se pò fà.....!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

io odio il cioccolato al latte.....


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Ma un po di nutella o un po di panna sulla cappella mai?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fanculo
> 
> Anche a me (PIACEVANO) i baci perugina.
> 
> ...


Lindt??? non scherziamo! quelli sono cote d'or!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Nutella....ci vuole più tempo per toglierla.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma perchè?
> Non ho scritto schifezze....
> Uffi...
> Sugli elefantini invece mi verrebbero.
> ...


La butti sul pesante ? Ok....  (Chi legge è avvisato) 







Possono amalgamarli pure con bavetta verde di UltraGrannyPussy....a me mi piacciono uguale  Va bene ?


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Dipende*

Simy dipende dalla cappella però...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lindt??? non scherziamo! quelli sono cote d'or!


Vabbè, insomma...quelli


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma un po di nutella o un po di panna sulla cappella mai?


ma finisce troppo subbito....

poi e' na' rottura intingere il fratellino ogni due per tre nel vasetto...

se spezza e ritttttttttmoooo...

ritmo ritmo...op op op...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Nutella....ci vuole più tempo per toglierla.... :mrgreen:



Ciao bella Simy..sole di questo grigio posto.....ma dico con 43 gradi..parlare di cioccolata!!!!!siete fuori..vabbe'mica sareste a fare tradinet..viceversa:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma finisce troppo subbito....
> 
> poi e' na' rottura intingere il fratellino ogni due per tre nel vasetto...
> 
> ...


ahahahaha


----------



## Eliade (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io odio il cioccolato al latte.....


Io adoro tutti i tipi di cioccolato, soprattutto quelli ripieni di liquore!
Ci sono dei cioccolatini della lindt, dei bastoncini di cioccolato fondente con polvere di cacao e ripieni di kirsch che....mmmmm........
Oppure quelli ripieni di grappa....o al cognac....

Poi vogliamo parlare del mitico gianduiotto.....:up:


Santo Cioccolatino....


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Vabbè, insomma...quelli


vabbè niente! confondere il cioccolato svizzero con quello belga...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy dipende dalla cappella però...!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ovvio!! se vale la pena dedicarcisi....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La butti sul pesante ? Ok....  (Chi legge è avvisato)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E credi che questa si pesante?
Pivello.

A me gli elefantini invece, con quel loro cioccolato lattoso -gommosa  con i pezzetti di nocciola dentro mi fanno tanto ricordare la consistenza tipica di una certa cosa (la immagino così dalle fotografie che vedevo nei libri di medicina del parentado. Grazie a Dio non mi è mai capitato. Avrei ucciso credo) tipica di voi maschietti quando siete impediti a lavarvi come si deve e una poveretta si diletta...e...
Si ritrova a fare un mangia e bevi.
Ecco.
Secondo me gli elefantini si ispirano a quello.







Elefantini allo smegma.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè niente! confondere il cioccolato svizzero con quello belga...


ma strafogate e statte zitta...

che rompicojoni...

e svizzero e belga e tititi' e tatata'...

mavafankul' va'...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vabbè niente! confondere il cioccolato svizzero con quello belga...


Effettivamente. Imperdonabile.


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Eravamo un popolo di Santi Poeti e Navigatori. Ora siamo diventati un popolo di Offritori di Caffè.
> 
> Dove sono finite la creatività, la genialità, la voglia di stupire.
> 
> ...



No, non l'ho preso. 
Sto aspettando qualcuno che me lo offra.

Forse ritengono che sia troppo "normale".. e che non farebbe colpo.

Invece è proprio quello che sto aspettando..... 

:carneval:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E credi che questa si pesante?
> Pivello.
> 
> A me gli elefantini invece, con quel loro cioccolato lattoso -gommosa  con i pezzetti di nocciola dentro mi fanno tanto ricordare la consistenza tipica di una certa cosa (la immagino così dalle fotografie che vedevo nei libri di medicina del parentado. Grazie a Dio non mi è mai capitato. Avrei ucciso credo) tipica di voi maschietti quando siete impediti a lavarvi come si deve e una poveretta si diletta...e...
> ...


:bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E credi che questa si pesante?
> Pivello.
> 
> A me gli elefantini invece, con quel loro cioccolato lattoso -gommosa con i pezzetti di nocciola dentro mi fanno tanto ricordare la consistenza tipica di una certa cosa (la immagino così dalle fotografie che vedevo nei libri di medicina del parentado. Grazie a Dio non mi è mai capitato. Avrei ucciso credo) tipica di voi maschietti quando siete impediti a lavarvi come si deve e una poveretta si diletta...e...
> ...



ma che schifooooooooooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma strafogate e statte zitta...
> 
> che rompicojoni...
> 
> ...


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> No, non l'ho preso.
> Sto aspettando qualcuno che me lo offra.
> 
> Forse ritengono che sia troppo "normale".. e che non farebbe colpo.
> ...


UN CAFFE' CORRETTO AR GUTTALAX PER LA SIGNORINA DEL TAVOLO DUEEEEEEE!!!....VELOCEEEE!!!!

gentilmente offerto da un anonimo de Malano...

ahahahahaha


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Mi*

Mi sento a disagio troppa volgarità!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:





Simy ha detto:


> ma che schifooooooooooo


Ma dai come siete sensibili!


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sento a disagio troppa volgarità!!!!!!


e la panna l'e' finita....cribbio...

che cazzo de servizio scarso che ce sta qua...

proprio na' roba da barbun' dell'ostrega...

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sento a disagio troppa volgarità!!!!!!


per un po di nutella
elapeppa.....:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

*Però...*

Sangre e Simy, se volete posso raccontarvi di quella volta che un mio amico mi ha raccontato una roba che gli è successa e...
Io.
Che ho lo stomaco di un necroforo.
Ho dovuto chiedergli di smetterla.






ve la racconto?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E credi che questa si pesante?
> Pivello.
> 
> A me gli elefantini invece, con quel loro cioccolato lattoso -gommosa  con i pezzetti di nocciola dentro mi fanno tanto ricordare la consistenza tipica di una certa cosa (la immagino così dalle fotografie che vedevo nei libri di medicina del parentado. Grazie a Dio non mi è mai capitato. Avrei ucciso credo) tipica di voi maschietti quando siete impediti a lavarvi come si deve e una poveretta si diletta...e...
> ...


Sempre utente avvisato.....non leggete se avete mangiato da poco 
















Stai a parlà del parmigiano ? 

Sai come si dice a Roma ?

Io gli elefantini li mangerei pure in testa a un tignoso. Non importa quante croste pustolose ci possono essere, l'elefantino è l'elefantino 

Per vedere come è fatta la testa di un tignoso, apri google, digita tigna e guarda le prime foto che compaiono


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> *I figli. Molto semplicemente. I figli, quando arrivano, cambiano le tue priorità. Non di tutti eh, ma le mie le hanno cambiate eccome. Se non ci fossero loro, probabilmente il matrimonio sarebbe venuto meno.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ecco la nota dolente: i figli (nel senso del tradimento)... io sono del parere, per esperienza diretta e personale, che non possono essere strumentalizzati per non affrontare di petto la situazione della fine dell'amore con il partner, dovremmmo avere il sacrosanto dovere di insegnare loro l'educazione ai sentimenti...


Il primo dovere di un genitore è non fare del male alla propria prole. E, francamente, di ragazzini allo sbando perchè i genitori hanno divorziato, o si sono separati ce ne sono troppi per poter dire che quella che scrivi sia la soluzione migliore. E‘ una questione meramente statistica, mentre tu ne fai un discorso. di principio. In tutto questo baillame mi stavo anche perdendo il post, comunque. A proposito, il caffè è di gran lunga il migliore dei modi, per adesso. Sforzatevi un pò di più, diamine.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sangre e Simy, se volete posso raccontarvi di quella volta che un mio amico mi ha raccontato una roba che gli è successa e...
> Io.
> Che ho lo stomaco di un necroforo.
> Ho dovuto chiedergli di smetterla.
> ...


Vai, tanto male che va ognuno vomita a casa propria.


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sangre e Simy, se volete posso raccontarvi di quella volta che un mio amico mi ha raccontato una roba che gli è successa e...
> Io.
> Che ho lo stomaco di un necroforo.
> Ho dovuto chiedergli di smetterla.
> ...


Si si io voglio sentirla!!!!


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

tanto peggio di cosi... :matto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai, tanto male che va ognuno vomita a casa propria.


Oddio Tebe...è a rischio emulazione?


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sempre utente avvisato.....non leggete se avete mangiato da poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A beh...capisco.
Gli elefantino allo smegma in effetti devono essere deliziosi spalmati su croste di tigna del cuoio capelluto.
Se sono anche un pò umide meglio.
Il tutto diventa più corposo.
Anche se io le preferirei secche.
Lo sgranocchio è sempre un piacere per me


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si si io voglio sentirla!!!!


se ce riesci sei un ffffenomeno...

e poi ce dici come fai?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vai, tanto male che va ognuno vomita a casa propria.


la risparmio.
Siamo ancora tutti in ufficio mi sa.:mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se ce riesci sei un ffffenomeno...
> 
> e poi ce dici come fai?
> 
> ahahahahah


eeeee, a te ste a vardare el pelo ......................


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la risparmio.
> *Siamo ancora tutti in ufficio mi sa*.:mrgreen:


si :scared:


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*Tranquilla*

Vai tebe scrivi siamo a cazzo dritto su!!!!


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vai tebe scrivi siamo a cazzo dritto su!!!!


io gljie farei scrive due paginette...

siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....siamo a cazzo dritto su....

ahahahahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la risparmio.
> Siamo ancora tutti in ufficio mi sa.:mrgreen:


Il discorso è che finché non ci vomitiamo addosso a vicenda si può fare.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la risparmio.
> Siamo ancora tutti in ufficio mi sa.:mrgreen:


Ok, ho cambiato idea.
ve la racconto.
ma vi avverto che è davvero schifosa.
Da qui in poi siete avvisati.

Allora.
Lui era il mio vicino di casa. Un tipo strano. lavorava di notte. Allampanato.
Però simpatico. Un pò psico ma.
Ovviamente aveva problemi con le donne.
Insomma.
Una sera arriva tutto felice dicendomi che stava per uscire con una tipa che gli piaceva un sacco.
Ok.
Alle 11 di sera lo vedo arrivare a casa sconsolato.
Lo chiamo
Mi faccio raccontare cos'è andato male.
Pronti? Io ve lo dico è...pesantissima!!!!

Ok








Eh tebe, eravamo li che la stavo toccando tutta, quando decido per un bel sesso orale.
Insomma le tiro giù gli slip e affondo e...(smegma)...sono rimasto un pò così perchè..però sai..a me odorose e saporose piacciono, quindi...

Poi è toccato a lei e ha voluto "bere" solo che non ha buttato giù ma ha tirato fuori un barattolino dal comodino e l'ha sputato dentro, richiuso e messo via.
Mi è venuto mollo  e me ne sono andato.




:bleah:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ho cambiato idea.
> ve la racconto.
> ma vi avverto che è davvero schifosa.
> Da qui in poi siete avvisati.
> ...


la domanda è.
Che ci faceva con sperma in barattolo?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ho cambiato idea.
> ve la racconto.
> ma vi avverto che è davvero schifosa.
> Da qui in poi siete avvisati.
> ...


Oscù. e forse anche Simy. A me questa ricorda tanto Monnezza er Regazzino der Tufello  Non me dite che non la conoscete


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Banda di Ipocriti
E poi dite che non bisogna smerdare il confessionale...

Che roba è mai questa che leggo eh?

EH?

Fanculo a tutti voi...

Ma vafanculo...

Pensavo di strumentalizzare questo forum a mio piacere...e in particolare...questo 3d...per spaventare mia moglie...al fine che dicesse...Eh no carino, non vai a fare la spesa che ci sono le cassiere e ti intorti pure quelle...

NIENTE da fare...

Risultato della nostra lectura forum in coppia?

Adesso tu vai a fare la spesa che io devo andare dal parrucchiere....

Visto?

A cosa serve il confessionale di tradimento.net?

Visto?

Pagherete!
La maledizione del conte non perdona!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ho cambiato idea.
> ve la racconto.
> ma vi avverto che è davvero schifosa.
> Da qui in poi siete avvisati.
> ...


credevo molto peggio. Mi preoccuperei per il barattolino invece se fossi in lui.


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ho cambiato idea.
> ve la racconto.
> ma vi avverto che è davvero schifosa.
> Da qui in poi siete avvisati.
> ...


Capirai la pesantezza. Io pensavo come minimo ad un prolasso anale o che e so...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la domanda è.
> Che ci faceva con sperma in barattolo?


fecondazione. ci sono gli appositi kit


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ok, ho cambiato idea.
> ve la racconto.
> ma vi avverto che è davvero schifosa.
> Da qui in poi siete avvisati.
> ...





No words.


----------



## oscuro (4 Luglio 2012)

*e*

Chissà cosa credevo...!Ma una che ti fa un pompino con il piercing sulla lingua?????


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù. e forse anche Simy. A me questa ricorda tanto *Monnezza er Regazzino der Tufello*  Non me dite che non la conoscete


E' un film?


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Banda di Ipocriti
> E poi dite che non bisogna smerdare il confessionale...
> 
> Che roba è mai questa che leggo eh?
> ...


Ricorda di comprare i bacetti per Tebe...


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Oscù. e forse anche Simy. A me questa ricorda tanto Monnezza er Regazzino der Tufello  Non me dite che non la conoscete


ma parli dello stornello romano?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fecondazione. ci sono gli appositi kit


Si ma nel comodino?
Con lo sputo?

Non è che si faceva le maschere antirughe?


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

*Tebe...*

...tutto qui?


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fecondazione. ci sono gli appositi kit


E magari invece non sapeva dove sputarlo, magari credeva che fosse una soluzione elegante e raffinata.


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma parli dello stornello romano?:mrgreen:



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

rendetemi partecipe!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si ma nel comodino?
> Con lo sputo?
> 
> Non è che si faceva le maschere antirughe?


lo sputo non è spermicida, lo sperma che io sappia non è particolarmente indicato come filler...


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma parli dello stornello romano?:mrgreen:


Qui lo chiamano Gigetto...ma io la conoscevo con Monnezza 

[video=youtube;5tyq6GHAiNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tyq6GHAiNo[/video]


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Qui lo chiamano Gigetto...ma io la conoscevo con Monnezza
> 
> [video=youtube;5tyq6GHAiNo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tyq6GHAiNo[/video]


io pure sapevo Gigetto :mrgreen:


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io pure sapevo Gigetto :mrgreen:


Uffa nessuno che la racconta,
in ufficio non vedo youtube,
solo youporn


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo sputo non è spermicida, lo sperma che io sappia *non è particolarmente indicato come filler..*.


E no scusa.
Ha l'effetto tensore quando si asciuga.
Vuoi mettere?

ma non credo funzioni con lo sputo insieme.

Troppo diluito secondo me viene


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Uffa nessuno che la racconta,
> in ufficio non vedo youtube,
> solo youporn




Giggetto regazzino der Tufello 
inziste de sape’ com’è ch’è nato 
la madre ji’arisponne u’ ritornello 
è la scicogna fijio che t’ha portato 
mamma mia co’ ‘sta scicogna  
ma ‘sta casa è ‘na vergogna 
o me cojioni  
oppuro tu e papà nun sete boni


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah::bleah:


Mi hai tolto.... la reazione... di bocca..


----------



## cinzia65 (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il primo dovere di un genitore è non fare del male alla propria prole. E, francamente, di ragazzini allo sbando perchè i genitori hanno divorziato, o si sono separati ce ne sono troppi per poter dire che quella che scrivi sia la soluzione migliore. E‘ una questione meramente statistica, mentre tu ne fai un discorso. di principio. In tutto questo baillame mi stavo anche perdendo il post, comunque. A proposito, il caffè è di gran lunga il migliore dei modi, per adesso. Sforzatevi un pò di più, diamine.



E tu non pensi che stare con la propria moglie o il proprio marito solo per i figli (che chiaramente sanno che ognuno si fa le storie che possono) faccia meno male che divorziare e rimanere seriamente genitori? ma ti guardi intorno per vedere che di ragazzini allo sbando che non  hanno i genitori separati ce ne sono tanti quanti quelli con genitori separati??? ma dove vivi? non generalizzare per cortesia,  un bravo genitore lo si è a prescindere dallo stato di famiglia   



Comunque leggo che questo post non ha più nulla di attinente con il discorso che abbiamo cominciato... ti saluto e auguriamoci (mi metto nel mucchio) di fare davvero un percorso di introspezione che ci porti alla serenità interiore


----------



## Lostris (4 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> UN CAFFE' CORRETTO AR GUTTALAX PER LA SIGNORINA DEL TAVOLO DUEEEEEEE!!!....VELOCEEEE!!!!
> 
> gentilmente offerto da un anonimo de Malano...
> 
> ahahahahaha



Va beh che a cavakl donato non si guarda in bocca neh... però....


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Giggetto regazzino der Tufello
> inziste de sape’ com’è ch’è nato
> la madre ji’arisponne u’ ritornello
> è la scicogna fijio che t’ha portato
> ...


No Simy.....quella che intendevo io era questa:


Gigetto er regazzino der tufello
Le caccole dal naso se levava
Dentro un barattoletto le metteva
E poi quann'era pieno se le magnava
La madre je diceva....brutto zozzone
e lui j'arissponeva....
le caccole so bone cor limone
mettece l'olio mettece er sale mettece quello che cazzo te pare
tanto poi sò bone uguale


----------



## UltimoSangre (4 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi hai tolto.... la reazione... di bocca..


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Simy.....quella che intendevo io era questa:
> 
> 
> Gigetto er regazzino der tufello
> ...


Non hai mai conosciuto nessuno che si mangiasse le caccole del naso?
Io quella fase l'ho evitata ma sembra che molti assaggino e continuino a farle.

Beh..paragonabile al cioccolato con una passa direi


----------



## Tubarao (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non hai mai conosciuto nessuno che si mangiasse le caccole del naso?
> Io quella fase l'ho evitata ma sembra che molti assaggino e continuino a farle.
> 
> Beh..paragonabile al cioccolato con una passa direi


Io ci condisco l'insalata 

Quando sono raffreddato che poi esce quella bella smocciolata liquida che la rende un pò agrodolce


----------



## Simy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Simy.....quella che intendevo io era questa:
> 
> 
> Gigetto er regazzino der tufello
> ...


AH OK....


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> E tu non pensi che stare con la propria moglie o il proprio marito solo per i figli (che chiaramente sanno che ognuno si fa le storie che possono) faccia meno male che divorziare e rimanere seriamente genitori? ma ti guardi intorno per vedere che di ragazzini allo sbando che non  hanno i genitori separati ce ne sono tanti quanti quelli con genitori separati??? ma dove vivi? non generalizzare per cortesia,  un bravo genitore lo si è a prescindere dallo stato di famiglia
> 
> 
> 
> Comunque leggo che questo post non ha più nulla di attinente con il discorso che abbiamo cominciato... ti saluto e auguriamoci (mi metto nel mucchio) di fare davvero un percorso di introspezione che ci porti alla serenità interiore


I figli, chiaramente, non sanno proprio nulla. Basta che i genitori, uno o entrambi, siano accorti e, soprattutto, PRESENTI. Questo a prescindere dalle storie e storielle varie che, chiaramente, per i figli passano SEMPRE (SEMPRE) in secondo piano. Quindi si, fa meno male, sempre che uno abbia un minimodi discernimento. Anzi, è proprio perchè di ragazzi allo sbando ce ne sono già troppi che uno deve fare di tutto per far star bene i propri. Buona vita anhe a te.


----------



## exStermy (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la domanda è.
> Che ci faceva con sperma in barattolo?


la Lewinsky de noartri...

maro' minimo inonda de fiji e poi li ricatta...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> la domanda è.
> Che ci faceva con sperma in barattolo?


Una nota leggenda narra che Boris Becker proprio con questo sistema fu trascinato in tribunale e costretto a pagare gli alimenti ad un figlio avuto (postumo) da una tizia con la quale si era appartato tempo prima.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ricorda di comprare i bacetti per Tebe...


Fanculo...sono appena tornato e sono stato cazziato perchè ho comperato la mozzarella per pizza confezione gigante...casso...pensavo di fare bene e invece ho fatto male...e pensare che ho girato 50 volte il supermercato perchè a metà spesa avevo perso la lista...fanculo...

Però alla fila c'era una bellissima signora...aveva solo due cose da pagare e le ho ceduto il posto...
E' stata molto contenta...

Poi ho storato un paio di extracomunitari...perchè al solito cercano di passarti davanti...

Io comunque tenevo tutte alla larga con la mia puzza di sudore...


----------



## Tebina (4 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una nota leggenda narra che Boris Becker proprio con questo sistema fu trascinato in tribunale e costretto a pagare gli alimenti ad un figlio avuto (postumo) da una tizia con la quale si era appartato tempo prima.


davvero raccapricciante


----------



## Joey Blow (4 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> davvero raccapricciante


Ma secondo me è, appunto, una leggenda urbana. Però non ho mai approfondito.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma te non lo sai che deve fare manovra lui per entrare in macchina???


:rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però...50 pagine davvero utili per joey!
> 
> Ho visto anche che gli sta toccando il "battezzo" di tutti noi traditori....
> Sembra regga bene però...


:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Admin*

Admin ma vogliamo parlare di simy?Ma hai visto che allieva è venuta su?battute al veleno,frasi ad effetto,insomma non è che supererà il maestro?Però, simy ed oscuro la bella e la bestia niente male................!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Admin ma vogliamo parlare di simy?Ma hai visto che allieva è venuta su?battute al veleno,frasi ad effetto,insomma non è che supererà il maestro?Però, simy ed oscuro la bella e la bestia niente male................!!


Ma no..non potrei mai superare il maestro  però apprendo in fretta ....

:forza:


----------



## oscuro (5 Luglio 2012)

*Cazzo*

e si......Oscurella........!Schiaffi cor pisello,manovre....che maestro....!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> e si......Oscurella........!Schiaffi cor pisello,manovre....che maestro....!!!


Oscurella mi piace :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (5 Luglio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa ma perchè se capita una volta senza troppa gente in giro, non le chiedi semplicemente se le va di bersi un caffè in compagnia e due chiacchiere (o una volta che stacca, o in un altro momento...)?
> Così saggi subito se ti sei fatto solo dei film in testa, e non ti fai troppo male in caso declini.
> 
> Tante altre alternative non ne vedo..


concordo


----------



## Non Registrato (5 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Salve. La faccio breve: c'è una cassiera di uno dei supermercati dove mi reco a far compere che, diciamo, mi lancia messaggi col corpo e con lo sguardo. Lei un pò più grande di me sposata con figli, io pure. M'interesserebbe, ma non so bene come approcciarla, visto che comunque in cassa c'è coda ed ho sempre qualcun'altro dietro di me. Boh. Voi che dite?



Ho trovato quello che fa per te, ecco cosa devi regalargli alla cassiera..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8


Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (5 Luglio 2012)

Comunque mi è venuto in mente una cosa per farle capire l'interesse e vedere la reazione....però non la dico, perché sono contro il tradimento e quindi me la tengo per me! :ar:


----------



## Lostris (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque mi è venuto in mente una cosa per farle capire l'interesse e vedere la reazione....però non la dico, perché sono contro il tradimento e quindi me la tengo per me! :ar:


Eh peró così mi incuriosisci.....

:singleeye:


----------



## Joey Blow (5 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Comunque mi è venuto in mente una cosa per farle capire l'interesse e vedere la reazione....però non la dico, perché sono contro il tradimento e quindi me la tengo per me! :ar:


Dai oh, che non è che qua stiamo a pettinar castori eh.


----------



## Tebe (5 Luglio 2012)

*dai Eliade*

molla gli ormeggi e dicci


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

*eliade*

e vedi di muovere le chiappe


----------



## Tebe (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e vedi di muovere le chiappe


secondo me è occupata a stuprare qualche poverino.
sa...ci sono tanti turisti nella sua città...non sanno la lingua...si perdono....arriva Eliade e ...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me è occupata a stuprare qualche poverino.
> sa...ci sono tanti turisti nella sua città...non sanno la lingua...si perdono....arriva Eliade e ...



.....e mentre li stupra gli riempie la bocca di dolcetti sfiziosi fatti dalle sue dolci manine :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho trovato quello che fa per te, ecco cosa devi regalargli alla cassiera..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFpUUMZLMz8
> 
> ...


Maurì, carino il pensiero, che però è eventualmente da donarsi in una fase successiva.


----------



## Minerva (6 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No Simy.....quella che intendevo io era questa:
> 
> 
> Gigetto er regazzino der tufello
> ...


anatema:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .....e mentre li stupra gli riempie la bocca di dolcetti sfiziosi fatti dalle sue dolci manine :mrgreen:





Tebe ha detto:


> secondo me è occupata a stuprare qualche poverino.
> sa...ci sono tanti turisti nella sua città...non sanno la lingua...si perdono....arriva Eliade e ...





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e vedi di muovere le chiappe





Tebe ha detto:


> molla gli ormeggi e dicci





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dai oh, che non è che qua stiamo a pettinar castori eh.





Lostris ha detto:


> Eh peró così mi incuriosisci.....
> 
> :singleeye:


Siete dei disgraziati! :rotfl:

Non avrete mica pensato che fossi seria? :rotfl: Che cazzo ne so di come si approccia una impegnata, io al massimo inizierei a civettare per tutto il tempo del mio turno...:carneval:
No, è che ieri stavo vedendo un film...e ho pensato che questa cosa potesse essere carina!
Minuto 4.01, mentre le passi i soldi o il bancomat, sorriso malizioso e guardandola, ovviamente evitando di parlare di agnellini urlanti...:carneval:

[video=youtube;qcTQfTCht6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcTQfTCht6I&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

...


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...


Senza parole? :rotfl:
Dai guarda che non è male l'idea, giusto un piccolo contatto fisico per vedere che reazione ha. Se mostra di gradire la prossima volta la inviti per un caffè, altrimenti cambi supermercato :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Senza parole? :rotfl:
> Dai guarda che non è male l'idea, giusto un piccolo contatto fisico per vedere che reazione ha. Se mostra di gradire la prossima volta la inviti per un caffè, altrimenti cambi supermercato :carneval:


Si. Potrei anche andari direttamente con una maschera da hockey, meglio ancora.


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Potrei anche andari direttamente con una maschera da hockey, meglio ancora.


Ma daiiii, stavo scherzando.
Mi è solo venuto in mente mentre vedevo il film...quanto sei pesante, manco fosse la donna della tua vita!


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma daiiii, stavo scherzando.
> Mi è solo venuto in mente mentre vedevo il film...quanto sei pesante, *manco fosse la donna della tua vita*!


mai dire mai...e se lo fosse? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mai dire mai...e se lo fosse? :mrgreen:


Forse allora la maschera da hockey non è una cattiva idea...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse allora la maschera da hockey non è una cattiva idea...:rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Occhio che il fegato con le fave ed un buon bicchiere di chianti piace pure a me come al vecchio Hannibal, simpatiche canaglie.


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

Dopo 80 pagine...l'approccio c'è stato o no?


----------



## contepinceton (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Dopo 80 pagine...l'approccio c'è stato o no?


Si
Joey è stato intortato...
e si è iscritto no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Dopo 80 pagine...l'approccio c'è stato o no?


No. Stiamo valutando di passare alla modalità hannibal Lecter.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Occhio che il fegato con le fave ed un buon bicchiere di chianti piace pure a me come al vecchio Hannibal, simpatiche canaglie.


:rotfl: :rotfl: E non hai ancora visto nulla di me e simy! Sappiamo fare molto di meglio! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Dopo 80 pagine...l'approccio c'è stato o no?


Eh, non c‘è ancora la giusta congiunzione astrale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: E* non hai ancora visto nulla *di me e *simy*! Sappiamo fare molto di meglio! :rotfl: :rotfl:


posso testimoniare. Vale anche l'inverso, però. Che non si pensi mai che una 38 spizzica.


----------



## Salomè (6 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, non c‘è ancora la giusta congiunzione astrale...


yawn


----------



## Eliade (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso testimoniare. Vale anche l'inverso, però. Che non si pensi mai che una 38 spizzica.


Ma non intendevo in senso fisico...:carneval:


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posso testimoniare. Vale anche l'inverso, però. Che non si pensi mai che una 38 spizzica.


che testimoni tu... :scared:

io sono un cesso sia chiaro a tutti :scared:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che testimoni tu... :scared:
> 
> io sono un cesso sia chiaro a tutti :scared:


testimonio che ho sonno. eccchhhheeeepppppalllleeeee


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> testimonio che ho sonno. eccchhhheeeepppppalllleeeee


idem...sono rientrata alle 5 stamattina


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem...sono rientrata alle 5 stamattina


bambina biricchina... ti faccio fare uno spot da Maurizio, eh?


----------



## Simy (6 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bambina biricchina... ti faccio fare uno spot da Maurizio, eh?



no grazie non mi occorre altra pubblicità :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> yawn


Eh oh, guarda che forum e vita vera in genere hanno velocità diverse...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

novità?? te la sei broccolata sta cassiera?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> novità?? te la sei broccolata sta cassiera?


Ancora no. In cassa non l'ho più trovata, però l'ho beccata in corsia mentre sistemava scatoloni. Solo che era con una collega. Sono passato, e ci siamo salutati con un ciao a vicenda (solo con lei, la collega no). Mi pare piuttosto timida.


----------



## JON (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora no. In cassa non l'ho più trovata, però l'ho beccata in corsia mentre sistemava scatoloni. Solo che era con una collega. Sono passato, e ci siamo salutati con un ciao a vicenda (solo con lei, la collega no). Mi pare piuttosto timida.


In corsia?
Dalle telecamere del circuito chiuso hanno visto che da troppa confidenza ai clienti e l'hanno declassata?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora no. In cassa non l'ho più trovata, però l'ho beccata in corsia mentre sistemava scatoloni. Solo che era con una collega. Sono passato, e ci siamo salutati con un ciao a vicenda (solo con lei, la collega no). Mi pare piuttosto timida.


...potevi chiederli di indicarti dove sono gli stuzzicadenti no??? 
.......ma tocca dirti tutto a te!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ancora no. In cassa non l'ho più trovata, però l'ho beccata in corsia mentre sistemava scatoloni. Solo che era con una collega. Sono passato, e ci siamo salutati con un ciao a vicenda (solo con lei, la collega no). Mi pare piuttosto timida.


Beh piuttosto timida, magari no, insomma stava con un collega, lei è sposata/impegnata, e salutava un uomo di cui non conosce nemmeno il nome...
Forse semplicemente preferisce non far parlare di se, non credi?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> In corsia?
> Dalle telecamere del circuito chiuso hanno visto che da troppa confidenza ai clienti e l'hanno declassata?



L'hanno declassata a facchino di terza categoria.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...potevi chiederli di indicarti dove sono gli stuzzicadenti no???
> .......ma tocca dirti tutto a te!!!!!!!!


Ahauhauhauhah! Non c'ho pensato affatto perchè non stava sola.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh piuttosto timida, magari no, insomma stava con un collega, lei è sposata/impegnata, e salutava un uomo di cui non conosce nemmeno il nome...
> Forse semplicemente preferisce non far parlare di se, non credi?


Questa storia, sembra quella del ragionier Fantozzi, che prova con la Mazzamauro.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh piuttosto timida, magari no, insomma stava con un collega, lei è sposata/impegnata, e salutava un uomo di cui non conosce nemmeno il nome...
> Forse semplicemente preferisce non far parlare di se, non credi?


Una collega, femmina. Poi la collega mica lo sa che non mi conosce. Comunque piuttosto timida anche in cassa. Mi da quell'impressione del tipo "eccolo, oddio mò che faccio", non so se hai presente.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa storia, sembra quella del ragionier Fantozzi, che prova con la Mazzamauro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una collega, femmina. Poi la collega mica lo sa che non mi conosce. Comunque piuttosto timida anche in cassa. Mi da quell'impressione del tipo "*eccolo, oddio mò che faccio*", non so se hai presente.


magari perchè non sa come dirti che non la devi importunare????


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa storia, sembra quella del ragionier Fantozzi, che prova con la Mazzamauro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> magari perchè non sa come dirti che non la devi importunare????


Bè, non cercherebbe il saluto, allora.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Una collega, femmina. Poi la collega mica lo sa che non mi conosce. Comunque piuttosto timida anche in cassa. Mi da quell'impressione del tipo "eccolo, oddio mò che faccio", non so se hai presente.


Si ho presente...
Comunque hai perso un'occasione d'oro!



PS E io sto ancora qui a consigliare uno che vuole tradire.....:carneval::unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> magari perchè non sa come dirti che non la devi importunare????


'stardissima! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa storia, sembra quella del ragionier Fantozzi, che prova con la Mazzamauro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Bella Maurì, quante modelle ti sei scopato ultimamente?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, non cercherebbe il saluto, allora.



bè...quella è solo educazione! anche io saluto i clienti quanto arrivano...ma non per questo mi lascio broccolare!


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> 'stardissima! :rotfl:



e vabbè....


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ho presente...
> Comunque hai perso un'occasione d'oro!
> 
> 
> ...


idem :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...quella è solo educazione! anche io saluto i clienti quanto arrivano...ma non per questo mi lascio broccolare!


Bè no. Lì dentro non è che mi salutano tutti, anzi, è l'unica. E non è che tutti si salutano, tutti si conoscono, tutti sono amici. Bene o male a questi qui non è che gliene frega nulla di salutare.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella Maurì, quante modelle ti sei scopato ultimamente?



 Ieri sera una in albergo a Comacchio, certo che se tutte quelle che dicono Ciao, " ci stanno"  come dici tu dovrei fare  straordinari su straordinari.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè no. Lì dentro non è che mi salutano tutti, anzi, è l'unica. E non è che tutti si salutano, tutti si conoscono, tutti sono amici. Bene o male a questi qui non è che gliene frega nulla di salutare.



vabbè ho capito.... 'ndo vai a fa la spesa?? forza ce vado a parla io co questa....daje...


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> idem :unhappy:


 E' che siamo troppo buone! :carneval:



Simy ha detto:


> bè...quella è solo educazione! anche io saluto i clienti quanto arrivano...ma non per questo mi lascio broccolare!


Anche io saluto il tecnico del pc che lavora nel negozio dove andiamo spesso...ma mica ci provo, mi limito a guardargli il sedere senza essere vista. :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito.... 'ndo vai a fa la spesa?? forza ce vado a parla io co questa....daje...


Aspettami che ti accompagno! :carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ieri sera una in albergo a Comacchio, certo che se tutte quelle che dicono Ciao, " ci stanno" come dici tu dovrei fare straordinari su straordinari.
> 
> Maurizio


Non lo mica so se ci sta, Maurì. Mi pare, ma non ho la sfera di cristallo. Quanto spacchi Maurì, lasciatelo dire. Che taglia portava questa qua? La 38?


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito.... 'ndo vai a fa la spesa?? forza ce vado a parla io co questa....daje...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


basta che non sia troppo distante da Roma:mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non lo mica so se ci sta, Maurì. Mi pare, ma non ho la sfera di cristallo. Quanto spacchi Maurì, lasciatelo dire. Che taglia portava questa qua? La 38?


A vista più o meno 40  e non era affatto anoressica, ne chilurgicamente rifatta, soda  con due belle pere naturali, laureata.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> A vista più o meno 40 e non era affatto anoressica, ne chilurgicamente rifatta, soda con due belle pere naturali, _*laureata*_.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Fondamentale, direi. E meno male che non era chiLurgicamente rifatta. Sai che palle a rifarla senza la chiLurgia.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fondamentale, direi. E meno male che non era chiLurgicamente rifatta. Sai che palle a rifarla senza la chiLurgia.


Ok, mi ero già accorto di aver sbagliato, succede spesso con la tastiera, anche a te,  non ci faccio caso più di tanto, guardo più i contenuti, dato che sono più impegnato a postare le boiate che scrivi.
Poi rigurardo alle donne che portano la 40, prima le consideravi anoressiche  e  malate, donne finte di carta, poi è uscita Tebe che portava addirittura la 38, a quel punto sono scomparse tute le malattie.
Come sei "diversamente vero"


Maurizio


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ieri sera una in albergo a Comacchio, certo che se tutte quelle che dicono Ciao, " ci stanno"  come dici tu dovrei fare  straordinari su straordinari.
> 
> Maurizio


Da quello che leggo e da come ti poni sul forum (sono obbligato a concedere delle riserve perchè non è facile inquadrare una persona attraverso un forum) sei il tipo di uomo che....................mi fà vergognare di essere uomo.

Nota per Admin: Come faccio a mettere in Ignore stò deficiente, visto che non è registrato ?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quello che leggo e da come ti poni sul forum (sono obbligato a concedere delle riserve perchè non è facile inquadrare una persona attraverso un forum) sei il tipo di uomo che....................mi fà vergognare di essere uomo.
> 
> Nota per Admin: Come faccio a mettere in Ignore stò deficiente, visto che non è registrato ?


non se puede....


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non se puede....


Mai una gioia


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quello che leggo e da come ti poni sul forum (sono obbligato a concedere delle riserve perchè non è facile inquadrare una persona attraverso un forum) sei il tipo di uomo che....................mi fà vergognare di essere uomo.
> 
> Nota per Admin: Come faccio a mettere in Ignore stò deficiente, visto che non è registrato ?


non sei capace di farlo e basta? non è tanto difficile


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sei capace di farlo e basta? non è tanto difficile


che bello il tuo nuovo avatar


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Stai a vedè che magari Joey ce pija gusto a menà Maurizio e lascia perde la cassiera? :singleeye:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Stai a vedè che magari Joey ce pija gusto a menà Maurizio e lascia perde la cassiera? :singleeye:


anche questo è un modo per evitare un tradimento


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> che bello il tuo nuovo avatar


mirò , grande surrealista


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche questo è un modo per evitare un tradimento


Ma infatti! Maurizio è un anticoncezionale naturale! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non sei capace di farlo e basta? non è tanto difficile


Hai ragione anche tu.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma infatti! Maurizio è un anticoncezionale naturale! :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mirò , grande surrealista


macche' grande.....e' un grandissimo....

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Senti,io son il tipo che o sta sul cazzo o sta simpatico,pensa c'è pureaa chi sto irrimediabilmente simpatico.....ti sei chiesto perchè tu stai solo sul cazzo?A dire il vero ultimamente non mi ci stai, però sei stronzo a naturale o ti ci sforzi?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mirò , grande surrealista


:up:


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

:calcio:





exStermy ha detto:


> macche' grande.....e' un grandissimo....
> 
> ahahahah


aggiungici una pennellata di rosso, blu, verde e giallo e consideralo suo


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :calcio:
> aggiungici una pennellata di rosso, blu, verde e giallo e consideralo suo


si' pero' pe' ste robe pseudoartistiche, sei pregata d'usa' er tuo de culo......

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ieri sera una in albergo* a Comacchio*, certo che se tutte quelle che dicono Ciao, " ci stanno" come dici tu dovrei fare straordinari su straordinari.
> 
> Maurizio


ah sì? ma tu guarda le coincidenze della vita...


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì? ma tu guarda le coincidenze della vita...



cioè??


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì? ma tu guarda le coincidenze della vita...


ma li' nun e' pieno de zanzare oltre che de capitoni?

a proposito e te che ce facevi tra i capitoni?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Eri tu con maurizio?Che delusione sbri.....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> cioè??


tranquilla, io ho una 38, non una 40, e se mi scambiava per modella mi spiegavo tante cose. Ma...


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Oscuro*

Io ho un 23 va bene?:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si' pero' pe' ste robe pseudoartistiche, sei pregata d'usa' er tuo de culo......
> 
> ahahahahah


buongiorno mylord...ha fatto il ruttino quest'oggi?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì? ma tu guarda le coincidenze della vita...



sbriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



oscuro ha detto:


> Eri tu con maurizio?Che delusione sbri.....!!


a chi lo dici.... zia Sbri.... :blu:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma li' nun e' pieno de zanzare oltre che de capitoni?
> 
> a proposito e te che ce facevi tra i capitoni?
> 
> ahahahah


Lì ci sono anguille, di valle. E ci sono zanzare, sì. Stavo mangiando un fritto misto di zanzare e anguilla. Ma... chissà che albergo era...


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla, io ho una 38, non una 40, e se mi scambiava per modella mi spiegavo tante cose. Ma...


E dov'è la coincidenza?


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> buongiorno mylord...ha fatto il ruttino quest'oggi?


ma che ruttino...da giovine...

mo' quanno me scappa avviso prima l'INGV che staccheno i sismografi...

ahahahah


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lì ci sono anguille, di valle. E ci sono zanzare, sì. Stavo mangiando un fritto misto di zanzare e anguilla. Ma... chissà che albergo era...



ah stavi a magnà
ci hai fatto spaventare per niente!


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*ste*

Ste te i ruttini li fai cor culo te riescheno mejo!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che ruttino...da giovine...
> 
> mo' quanno me scappa avviso prima l'INGV che staccheno i sismografi...
> 
> ahahahah


infatti l'ultima volta mi hai fatto una permanente briseé che ci son voluti mesi di piastra e balsamo per settimane 
:mrgreen:





speriamo non legga tebe che attacca con le robe bio e mi consiglia la polenta con le cotiche :rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ste te i ruttini li fai cor culo te riescheno mejo!!!


solo quanno ristrutturo....

svernicio le pareti in un prot...

o con un prot...vabbe' hai capito...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tranquilla, io ho una 38, non una 40, e se mi scambiava per modella mi spiegavo tante cose. Ma...


na' 38?

ma sei anoressica....

ma dai magna deppiu' che poi te portamo alle giostre...


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Però*

A sterminè però i litigi de oggi nsò più quelli nostra de na vorta.....!!Siamo andati avanti per mesi te ricordi?Ncerano cazzi.....volava de tutto e de ppiù.......!Il le medajie che ho ar collo me le son guadagnate tutte pe meriti...altrochè.....!!


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti l'ultima volta mi hai fatto una permanente briseé che ci son voluti mesi di piastra e balsamo per settimane
> :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


chevvordi' brisee'....sara' francese, neh?

a me me sta surca er franse'....

me pareno tanti finocchi...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> A sterminè però i litigi de oggi nsò più quelli nostra de na vorta.....!!Siamo andati avanti per mesi te ricordi?Ncerano cazzi.....volava de tutto e de ppiù.......!Il le medajie che ho ar collo me le son guadagnate tutte pe meriti...altrochè.....!!


ma claudietto e er conte so' troppo scarsi....niente a che vede' co' noi...ahahahah

tante vorte, me devi crede frate', risponno sbadigliando...

appallano de brutto...

anzi me squalifico pure a cojonarli...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> na' 38?
> 
> ma sei anoressica....
> 
> ma dai magna deppiu' che poi te portamo alle giostre...


mangio, mangio. sono di costituzione minuta. Un giunco


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> chevvordi' brisee'....sara' francese, neh?
> 
> a me me sta surca er franse'....
> 
> ...


miiiii


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè sò alle prime armi.....ma te ricordi che litigi con Chen?con fedifrago?Fra de noi,con anna e marì?Ma te ricordi me postavi pure le tavolette der cesso.........ma questi che ne sanno?ma quanta merda se semo tirati?che tristezza....oggi ncè creatività,insulti dozzinali,offese languide,parolacce banali...litigare è un arte.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Punto vita e culo....conta questo.....cazzo c'entrano le taglie?Ma questi de donne cazzo ne sanno.....!!


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> na' 38?
> 
> ma sei anoressica....
> 
> *ma dai magna deppiu' che poi te portamo alle giostre*...


tranquillo che mangia!
posso confermare


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mangio, mangio. sono di costituzione minuta. Un giunco


ma a sto giunco ce sta pure la ciccia attaccata o solo la lenza...

ahahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Da quello che leggo e da come ti poni sul forum (sono obbligato a concedere delle riserve perchè non è facile inquadrare una persona attraverso un forum) sei il tipo di uomo che....................mi fà vergognare di essere uomo.
> 
> Nota per Admin: Come faccio a mettere in Ignore stò deficiente, visto che non è registrato ?



Certo non arriverò mai alla tua eleganza di dare dei soldi ad una donna per regalo.
Anche perchè le donne che frequento io si offenderebbero per una cosa del genere.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Capisco,tu paghi alla fine?:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,tu paghi alla fine?:rotfl:


'stardissimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Certo non arriverò mai alla tua eleganza di dare dei soldi ad una donna per regalo.
> Anche perchè le donne che frequento io si offenderebbero per una cosa del genere.
> 
> 
> Maurizio




Facciamo una cosa, tu stammi a tre metri dal cazzo e vedrai che non avremo problemi. Provo a seguire il consiglio di Minerva, non mi t'inculo proprio.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Capisco,tu paghi alla fine?:rotfl:


Cena e hotel sicuramente, ma quello è galateo,  sinceramente mai visto il portafoglio di una donna 

tu oscuro?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Facciamo una cosa, tu stammi a tre metri dal cazzo e vedrai che non avremo problemi. Provo a seguire il consiglio di Minerva, non mi t'inculo proprio.


Lo facevo da sempre, chi mai ti ha calcolato a te.

Maurizio


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma a sto giunco ce sta pure la ciccia attaccata o solo la lenza...
> 
> ahahahahah


per abboccare... abboccano.Si vede che come lenza funziono.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cena e hotel sicuramente, ma quello è galateo, sinceramente mai visto il portafoglio di una donna
> 
> *tu oscuro?
> 
> ...


senti signor c'ho sempre ragione io...mo finchè se scherza se scheza ma tu di Oscuro non vali manco la punta dell'unghia del piede! 
fatte da qualche lezione di come si tratta una donna.... te ce vole una vita per arrivare al suo livello...

e questo vale anche per Tubarao...

se parliamo di signori qui questi sono proprio loro.


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per abboccare... abboccano.Si vede che come lenza funziono.


ennunm'incuriosi'...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> per abboccare... abboccano.Si vede che come lenza funziono.



:yes:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

Azzzo...la sora simy.....però.....da pippa.....e senza pagare!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Azzzo...la sora simy.....però.....da pippa.....e senza pagare!!!:rotfl:


:mrgreen:




:rotfl::rotfl:




:bacio:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*E*

Non incuriosite stermy che si scappella n'arrta volta.....!!


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Ehhh comunque Joe...io rilancio il mio approccio stile Hannibal! :singleeye:
Mangiatela tutta!


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ehhh comunque Joe...io rilancio il mio approccio stile Hannibal! :singleeye:
> Mangiatela tutta!


...della serie "la violenza non è mai troppa"...
però pure lui ci siamo offerte volontarie per scambiare due parole con la gentil donzella e non ci dice manco dove dobbiamo andare!:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> senti signor c'ho sempre ragione io...mo finchè se scherza se scheza ma tu di Oscuro non vali manco la punta dell'unghia del piede!
> fatte da qualche lezione di come si tratta una donna.... te ce vole una vita per arrivare al suo livello...
> 
> e questo vale anche per Tubarao...
> ...


Ma non è colpa mia se frequentiamo ambienti diversi, vedi tu  mi giudichi senza conoscermi, eppure quando  mi reco in un concessionario mi mettono il tappeto rosso.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia se frequentiamo ambienti diversi, vedi tu mi giudichi senza conoscermi, eppure quando mi reco in un concessionario mi mettono il tappeto rosso.
> 
> Maurizio



da come ti poni...preferisco rimanere nel mio ambiente! 
almeno conosco persone vere.

tranquillo che le concessionarie il tappeto rosso lo mettono a tutti i clienti...quando si tratta di vendere... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Bè*

Be alla dacia ò mettono a tutti er tappeto rosso.....!!


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non incuriosite stermy che si scappella n'arrta volta.....!!


sbrisole' merita uno scappellamento...

e pure na' supercazzola...

ahahahah


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia se frequentiamo ambienti diversi, vedi tu  mi giudichi senza conoscermi, eppure quando  mi reco in un concessionario mi mettono il tappeto rosso.
> 
> Maurizio


questa è una vera caduta di stile


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...della serie "la violenza non è mai troppa"...
> però pure lui ci siamo offerte volontarie per scambiare due parole con la gentil donzella e non ci dice manco dove dobbiamo andare!:mrgreen:


Brava! senza contare che a te t'abbracciato e a me no!


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da come ti poni...preferisco rimanere nel mio ambiente!
> almeno conosco persone vere.
> 
> tranquillo che le concessionarie il tappeto rosso lo mettono a tutti i clienti...quando si tratta di vendere... :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :up: :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> da come ti poni...preferisco rimanere nel mio ambiente!
> almeno conosco persone vere.
> 
> tranquillo che le concessionarie il tappeto rosso lo mettono a tutti i clienti...quando si tratta di vendere... :mrgreen:


sei proprio fuori strada.

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Brava! senza contare che a te t'abbracciato e a me no!


solo perchè sono stata la prima a fare la proposta :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> questa è una vera caduta di stile


Non mi sembra abbia mai brillato per stile...


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...della serie "la violenza non è mai troppa"...
> però pure lui ci siamo offerte volontarie per scambiare due parole con la gentil donzella e non ci dice manco dove dobbiamo andare!:mrgreen:



ve lo dico io dove dovete andare:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> solo perchè sono stata la prima a fare la proposta :mrgreen:


Eh però io c'ero!


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> sei proprio fuori strada.
> 
> Maurizio



non credo proprio


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ve lo dico io dove dovete andare:mrgreen:


Non lo voglio sapere da te 
:scared:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ve lo dico io dove dovete andare:mrgreen:


dicci dicci :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dicci dicci :mrgreen:


:scared::scared:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Ha ragione maurizo la dacia fa i fuoristrada...mi sembra si chiama duster?Mi sembra.....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> questa è una vera caduta di stile


Ma se non sai nemmeno di cosa si parla, poi ti ricordo che tu dicevi, che chi portava la 40 era malata, dillo a Sbriciolata a Tebe e a Free che sono malate.
Penso che tu abbia avuto proprio una caduta di stile in quel caso.

proprio non ce la fai

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :scared::scared:


ma no dai......



....................spero...... :scared:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Bella free*

Bella free......!!!:up:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non mi sembra abbia mai brillato per stile...


mi correggo, è una pessima figura
l'ostentazione la ritengo una cosa di cattivo gusto


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi correggo, è una pessima figura
> l'ostentazione la ritengo una cosa di cattivo gusto


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma no dai......
> 
> 
> 
> ....................spero...... :scared:


:scared::scared: Anche il tempo che impiega a rispondere....mi mette ansia...:scared::scared:


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> dicci dicci :mrgreen:




a stendere tappeti rossi??:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> senti signor c'ho sempre ragione io...mo finchè se scherza se scheza ma tu di Oscuro non vali manco la punta dell'unghia del piede!
> fatte da qualche lezione di come si tratta una donna.... te ce vole una vita per arrivare al suo livello...
> 
> e questo vale anche per Tubarao...
> ...



Quoto:up:
E soprattutto credo si ail primo che riesce a distogliere Tuba dal suo essere sciallo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi correggo, è una pessima figura
> l'ostentazione la ritengo una cosa di cattivo gusto



tipo la figura che hai fatto tu definendo malate le taglia 40, magna de meno che  l 'invidia cala

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a stendere tappeti rossi??:singleeye:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
guarda io l'ho lasciato già sul pavimento pronto ad essere calpestato...hai visto mai Maurizio arrivi da queste parti non vorrei farmi trovare impreparata... :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha ragione maurizo la dacia fa i fuoristrada...mi sembra si chiama duster?Mi sembra.....!!


 ...
certo amico e'una schifosissima macchina romena che costa due euro,meccanica di 50anni,disponibile solo bianca,e'la voglia ma non posso del suv.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> a stendere tappeti rossi??:singleeye:



Perché i tappeti? Ma soprattutto perché rossi?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tipo la figura che hai fatto tu definendo malate le taglia 40, magna de meno che l 'invidia cala
> 
> Maurizio



sei proprio un cafone....un emerito cafone.... ti dovresti solo vergognare


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma non è colpa mia se frequentiamo ambienti diversi, vedi tu mi giudichi senza conoscermi, *eppure quando mi reco in un concessionario mi mettono il tappeto rosso*.
> 
> Maurizio


e quindi? 
Questa me la spieghi..... Dovremmo giudicarti diversamente perchè hai il portafoglio pieno?


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> guarda io l'ho lasciato già sul pavimento pronto ad essere calpestato...hai visto mai Maurizio arrivi da queste parti non vorrei farmi trovare impreparata... :mrgreen:


:rotfl: :rotfl:
Portane uno anche a lavoro...non si sa mai dovesse farti un'improvvisata li!


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ...
> certo amico e'una schifosissima macchina romena che costa due euro,meccanica di 50anni,disponibile solo bianca,e'la voglia ma non posso del suv.


Ti sbagli Lot,
la fanno anche marrone merda:



va che bella


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché i tappeti? Ma soprattutto perché rossi? View attachment 4950


perchè er cafone dice che gli mettono il tappeto rosso


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti sbagli Lot,
> la fanno anche marrone merda:
> 
> View attachment 4951
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma se non sai nemmeno di cosa si parla, poi ti ricordo che tu dicevi, che chi portava la 40 era malata, dillo a Sbriciolata a Tebe e a Free che sono malate.
> Penso che tu abbia avuto proprio una caduta di stile in quel caso.
> 
> proprio non ce la fai
> ...


Maurizio, credo che tu debba leggere meglio quando le persone scrivono
ho detto che una donna alta 1,70 e che porta la 40, o soffre di ipertiroidismo, o è anoressica, perchè con quell'altezza le proporzioni di una donna dovrebbero essere ben altre
inoltre dato che sia l'ipertiroidismo, che l'anoressia sono due malattie, non mi permetterei mai di mancare di rispetto a una donna che soffrisse di una delle due
ho detto che certi modelli di donna, dovrebbero andare scomparendo, perchè sono quelli che portano le ragazzine a mettere in repentaglio la propria salute
inoltre l'ostentazione non è certo un segno di signorilità, e nemmeno offendere persone stando dietro la tastiera di un pc


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perché i tappeti? Ma soprattutto perché rossi? View attachment 4950



eh ma non stai mai attenta!
che cos'hai in testa, un polpettone al ragù di Tebe??:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Portane uno anche a lavoro...non si sa mai dovesse farti un'improvvisata li!


è pronto davanti al mio ufficio! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> perchè er cafone dice che gli mettono il tappeto rosso


 
Ioooo?? Stendere il tappeto rosso a quello li? :rotfl: :rotfl:
Ma manco una busta dell'immondizia usata....


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ioooo?? Stendere il tappeto rosso a quello li? :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Ma manco una busta dell'immondizia usata....


e dai...faccelo crede no?


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> eh ma non stai mai attenta!
> che cos'hai in testa, un polpettone al ragù di Tebe??:rotfl:


:rotfl:
Sarà stato bello ricco 'sto polpettone! :rotfl:

Cazzo ci metti dentro tebe???


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti sbagli Lot,
> la fanno anche marrone merda:
> 
> View attachment 4951
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Sor*

Sor maurizio mò te sei fatto li cazzi tua...altro che oscuro....quando te metti contre le donne qui dentro è finita.....mo so cazzi per davvero....e come rompeno i coioni le donne manco stermy....!!!


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e dai...faccelo crede no?


E vabè, mo cerco di trovare qualche busta di colore rosso...contenti? :carneval:


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Questa me la spieghi..... Dovremmo giudicarti diversamente perchè hai il portafoglio pieno?



scusa Farfalla, ma secondo te uno quante cazzo di volte andrà mai dai concessionari a comprare macchine??
cos'è un nuovo hobbie? con tanto di svolazzamento di tappeti rossi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa Farfalla, ma secondo te uno quante cazzo di volte andrà mai dai concessionari a comprare macchine??
> cos'è un nuovo hobbie? con tanto di svolazzamento di tappeti rossi?:mrgreen:


ma perchè non lo sai che è uscita una nuova moda??? :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ti sbagli Lot,
> la fanno anche marrone merda:
> 
> View attachment 4951
> ...


grande amico..e'orribile anche cosi'...pero'c'e''di peggio..la mitica ssanjong fatta in Corea con motore Mercedes anno 70..qualche matto l'ha comprata..noi siamo esterofoli nati.Se Fiat avesse fatto unoa roba come la dacia,,sai gli insulti..invece la fa'Renault..oh bella pero'...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor maurizio mò te sei fatto li cazzi tua...altro che oscuro....quando te metti contre le donne qui dentro è finita.....mo so cazzi per davvero....e come rompeno i coioni le donne manco stermy....!!!


:diavoletto:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> e quindi?
> Questa me la spieghi..... Dovremmo giudicarti diversamente perchè hai il portafoglio pieno?


No non lo vorrrei mai, mi riferivo al tappeto rosso in senso ironico, di quando la gente poi alla fine sia falsa nel giudizio,
riconfermato da Simy che dice lo mettono a tutti quelli che comprano.
Il problema è al contrario vengo giudicato per il mio status, eppure quando si parla di borse ne citano alcune da migliaia di euro.
Nonostante tutto mi diverte vedere i controsensi della gente.


Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè non lo sai che è uscita una nuova moda??? :mrgreen:


Si, quella di sparare cazzate ad minchiam...
...ops...no questa è una vecchia moda...:singleeye:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> tipo la figura che hai fatto tu definendo malate le taglia 40, magna de meno che  l 'invidia cala
> 
> Maurizio


ancora?
Maurizio ribadisco ho detto che le taglie di una donna devono essere proporzionate all'altezza una donna alta 1,70 con una taglia 40, non è in una situazione fisiologica idonea
non ho dato delle malate a nessuna donna, non estrapolare frasi da discorsi ben più articolati per attaccare il tuo prossimo


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Maurizio, credo che tu debba leggere meglio quando le persone scrivono
> ho detto che una donna alta 1,70 e che porta la 40, o soffre di ipertiroidismo, o è anoressica, perchè con quell'altezza le proporzioni di una donna dovrebbero essere ben altre
> inoltre dato che sia l'ipertiroidismo, che l'anoressia sono due malattie, non mi permetterei mai di mancare di rispetto a una donna che soffrisse di una delle due
> ho detto che certi modelli di donna, dovrebbero andare scomparendo, perchè sono quelli che portano le ragazzine a mettere in repentaglio la propria salute
> inoltre l'ostentazione non è certo un segno di signorilità, e nemmeno offendere persone stando dietro la tastiera di un pc



Concordo...e aggiungo che alcune delle''nominate''le ho viste e sono belle donne...40 o 38 cosa conta????e'soggettivo..


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurì*

Mauri e tardi......troppo tardi!!!


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> grande amico..e'orribile anche cosi'...pero'c'e''di peggio..la mitica ssanjong fatta in Corea con motore Mercedes anno 70..qualche matto l'ha comprata..noi siamo esterofoli nati.Se Fiat avesse fatto unoa roba come la dacia,,sai gli insulti..invece la fa'Renault..oh bella pero'...


Bravo... siamo sempre pronti ad attaccare la Fiat o il made in Italy quando poi andiamo a comprare le 
fetecchie estere ...

Mah...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sor maurizio mò te sei fatto li cazzi tua...altro che oscuro....quando te metti contre le donne qui dentro è finita.....mo so cazzi per davvero....e come rompeno i coioni le donne manco stermy....!!!


Hai pienamente ragione, alla solidarietà femminile non c'è scampo.

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*ma*

Ma poi che cè fregha se so belle o no...l'importante e che siano generose...e cazzo!!!


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo vorrrei mai, mi riferivo al tappeto rosso in senso ironico, di quando la gente poi alla fine sia falsa nel giudizio,
> riconfermato da Simy che dice lo mettono a tutti quelli che comprano.
> *Il problema è al contrario vengo giudicato per il mio status, eppure quando si parla di borse ne citano alcune da migliaia di euro.*
> Nonostante tutto mi diverte vedere i controsensi della gente.
> ...


certo che ti piace proprio rigirare la frittata eh...ma cosa sei un giornalista?
...lo hai detto, ne abbiamo citate...giusto quello...almeno per me. 
Io al massimo posso acquistare Carpisa e Fergi (eppure le trovo troppo care), ben lontane dal costare migliaia di euro.

Questo però non vuol dire non conoscere marchi famosi o non ammirarne le immagini su google.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo vorrrei mai, mi riferivo al tappeto rosso in senso ironico, di quando la gente poi alla fine sia falsa nel giudizio,
> riconfermato da Simy che dice lo mettono a tutti quelli che comprano.
> *Il problema è al contrario vengo giudicato per il mio status, eppure quando si parla di borse ne citano alcune da migliaia di euro.
> Nonostante tutto mi diverte vedere i controsensi della gente.
> ...



a parte il fatto che sei tu che continui ad ostentare il tuo status! che ne sai se io sono una strafica e pure ricca? eppure non sto qui a vantarmi di quanto sono bella e di quanto gli uomini mi sbavino dietro...quindi caro mio chi si pone male sei tu! 

continua pure a scoparti quelle 4 ragazzine che vengono con te solo per avere un provino...... io ho valori molto più alti

per le borse è un esempio del cavolo! trovami una donna che non guarda una borsa o un paio di scarpe firmate.... dove sarebbe il controsenso scusa? perchè io sono talmente limitata che non c'arrivo


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, quella di sparare cazzate ad minchiam...
> ...ops...no questa è una vecchia moda...:singleeye:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Simy*

Ti sbavano dietro?però.....!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo vorrrei mai, mi riferivo al tappeto rosso in senso ironico, di quando la gente poi alla fine sia falsa nel giudizio,
> riconfermato da Simy che dice lo mettono a tutti quelli che comprano.
> Il problema è al contrario vengo giudicato per il mio status, eppure quando si parla di borse ne citano alcune da migliaia di euro.
> Nonostante tutto mi diverte vedere i controsensi della gente.
> ...


Sgnaurizio, lascia stare lo status. E la prossima volta che vai a Comacchio in albergo, fammelo sapere... ti faccio riservare la stanza migliore.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ancora?
> Maurizio ribadisco ho detto che le taglie di una donna devono essere proporzionate all'altezza una donna alta 1,70 con una taglia 40, non è in una situazione fisiologica idonea
> non ho dato delle malate a nessuna donna, non estrapolare frasi da discorsi ben più articolati per attaccare il tuo prossimo



Tu hai scritto questo mia cara vattelo a rileggere pag. 5  3D "come far felice una donna"

Maurizio, ma una donna taglia 40, alta 1,75, o soffre di ipertiroidismo o è anoressica
non dubito che sia bella, ma pensavo che questo modello di donna fosse ormai passato di moda 


Maurizio


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> a parte il fatto che sei tu che continui ad ostentare il tuo status! che ne sai se io sono una strafica e pure ricca? eppure non sto qui a vantarmi di quanto sono bella e di quanto gli uomini mi sbavino dietro...quindi caro mio chi si pone male sei tu!
> 
> continua pure a scoparti quelle 4 ragazzine che vengono con te solo per avere un provino...... io ho valori molto più alti
> 
> per le borse è un esempio del cavolo! trovami una donna che non guarda una borsa o un paio di scarpe firmate.... dove sarebbe il controsenso scusa? perchè io sono talmente limitata che non c'arrivo


Quoto! :up::up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo vorrrei mai, mi riferivo al tappeto rosso in senso ironico, di quando la gente poi alla fine sia falsa nel giudizio,
> riconfermato da Simy che dice lo mettono a tutti quelli che comprano.
> Il problema è al contrario vengo giudicato per il mio status, eppure quando si parla di borse ne citano alcune da migliaia di euro.
> Nonostante tutto mi diverte vedere i controsensi della gente.
> ...


No non vieni giudicato dallo status, vieni giudicato per le innumerevoli ca......te che hai scritto!
Lo status è l'ultimo dei problemi....
E tanto per chiarire
sono sicuramente meno ricca di te e ti invidio zero
non porto una 40 e a dirtela tutta nemmeno una 46 e non sono invidiosa di chi le porta
Se valuti le persone per il conto in banca e la taglia stai messo proprio male


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti sbavano dietro?però.....!!


 era un esempio....shhh non lo dire in giro però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> era un esempio....shhh non lo dire in giro però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Capirai...come se uno non lo sospettasse!
E poi io lo so...:carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sgnaurizio, lascia stare lo status. E la prossima volta che vai a Comacchio in albergo, fammelo sapere... ti faccio riservare la stanza migliore.


Se proprio lo vuoi sapere,nemmeno ho pagato ero invitato, forse sei stata tu a farlo non so non ti conosco.


Maurizio


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Pensando di fare cosa gradita ad Oscuro, Ex Stermy, Lothar, Maurizio e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ho aperto un 3d apposito dove parlare di automobili, così non spammate sull'approccio difficoltoso di Joey e ovunque altro.

Pensavo di metterlo nella sezione 'Ecologia', ma poi ho lasciato perdere.
Spero che apprezzerete il pensiero 

http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-libero/17198-donne-e-motori-gioie-e-dolori?p=941223#post941223



:sonar:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto questo mia cara vattelo a rileggere pag. 5  3D "come far felice una donna"
> 
> Maurizio, ma una donna taglia 40, alta 1,75, o soffre di ipertiroidismo o è anoressica
> non dubito che sia bella, ma pensavo che questo modello di donna fosse ormai passato di moda
> ...


maurizio
il discorso era ben più ampio, quindi quello che tu hai riportato era solo un intervento su tanti
ora tu puoi continuare quanto vuoi, ma se non vedi che ti stai arrampicando sui vetri, allora qui il problema è un altro


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No non lo vorrrei mai, mi riferivo al tappeto rosso in senso ironico, di quando la gente poi alla fine sia falsa nel giudizio,
> riconfermato da Simy che dice lo mettono a tutti quelli che comprano.
> Il problema è al contrario *vengo giudicato per il mio status,* eppure quando si parla di borse ne citano alcune da migliaia di euro.
> Nonostante tutto mi diverte vedere i controsensi della gente.
> ...


non so nulla del tuo status, qui non siamo all'agenzia delle entrate, credo che nessuno di noi sappia nulla riguardo allo status degli utenti, che ha un'importanza pari a zero
a me sembra che sei tu che vuoi ingaggiare una sorta di gara a chi è più bello, ricco, cuccadores, elegante, etc. etc.
brutte notizie: c'è sempre qualcuno più etc. etc. di te (ma anche di me, di noi...), qui come nella vita reale, inutile fare gare, meglio accettarsi per ciò che si è


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non so nulla del tuo status, qui non siamo all'agenzia delle entrate, credo che nessuno di noi sappia nulla riguardo allo status degli utenti, che ha un'importanza pari a zero
> a me sembra che sei tu che vuoi ingaggiare una sorta di gara a chi è più bello, ricco, cuccadores, elegante, etc. etc.
> brutte notizie: c'è sempre qualcuno più etc. etc. di te (ma anche di me, di noi...), qui come nella vita reale, inutile fare gare, meglio accettarsi per ciò che si è


:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> maurizio
> il discorso era ben più ampio, quindi quello che tu hai riportato era solo un intervento su tanti
> ora tu puoi continuare quanto vuoi, ma se non vedi che ti stai arrampicando sui vetri, allora qui il problema è un altro


Quello lo  hai scritto tu mia cara, e si capisce bene quello che intendevi! io al contrario tuo non mi rimangio mai quello che scrivo!


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma poi che cè fregha se so belle o no...l'importante e che siano generose...e cazzo!!!


E noi siamo molto generose con un certo tipo di uomini però


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Vabbè*

Io ci ho tanti soldi....cosa risaputa.....ma maurizio adesso ti faccio una predizione....!Maurizio caro nel cielo sopra di te si addensano nubi grigie...e sento già il fischio di innumerevoli cetrioli che ti si infileranno a iosa in quel tuo culo già flagellato di suo....!!Cazzi amari mauri....arriveno.....!!


----------



## geko (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Pensando di fare cosa gradita ad Oscuro, Ex Stermy, Lothar, Maurizio e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ho aperto un 3d apposito dove parlare di automobili, così non spammate sull'approccio difficoltoso di Joey e ovunque altro.
> 
> Pensavo di metterlo nella sezione 'Ecologia', ma poi ho lasciato perdere.
> Spero che apprezzerete il pensiero
> ...



Sei OT. :mrgreen:


Ps: asd :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*farfalla*

Cara farfalla io ancora non ho visto mezza mutanda....neanche intera mezza......!VEDI TU::::!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non so nulla del tuo status, qui non siamo all'agenzia delle entrate, credo che nessuno di noi sappia nulla riguardo allo status degli utenti, che ha un'importanza pari a zero
> a me sembra che sei tu che vuoi ingaggiare una sorta di gara a chi è più bello, ricco, cuccadores, elegante, etc. etc.
> brutte notizie: c'è sempre qualcuno più etc. etc. di te (ma anche di me, di noi...), qui come nella vita reale, inutile fare gare, meglio accettarsi per ciò che si è


Vedi come al solito rigirate tutto, io non ho fatto vanto di niente, ingenuamente ho risposto a delle  vostre domande,  evidentemente uno non deve dirlo,  come fa la furba Minerva.
L'ho capito tardi altrimenti nemmeno l 'avrei detto il mio lavoro.


Maurizio


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello lo  hai scritto tu mia cara, e si capisce bene quello che intendevi! io al contrario tuo non mi rimangio mai quello che scrivo!
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ma io non mi rimangio nulla di quello che scrivo, ti ho solo fatto due appunti nel caso qualcuno non avesse compreso  ciò che intendevo
comunque guarda, credo che tu avrai cose ben più importanti da fare che stare  discutere con me


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi come al solito rigirate tutto, io non ho fatto vanto di niente, ingenuamente ho risposto a delle  vostre domande,  evidentemente uno non deve dirlo,  come fa la furba Minerva.
> L'ho capito tardi altrimenti nemmeno l 'avrei detto il mio lavoro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



scusa ma che c'entra?
non è che status e lavoro coincidano
se ti andava di dire la tua professione, hai fatto bene
diversamente, non dovevi dirlo


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma io non mi rimangio nulla di quello che scrivo, ti ho solo fatto due appunti nel caso qualcuno non avesse compreso  ciò che intendevo
> comunque guarda, credo che tu avrai cose ben più importanti da fare che stare  discutere con me


infatti, ora devo uscire ciao

Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Ti stai incartando...e mo so ancora più cazzi...capirai mò è arrivata pure free....!Mi siedo e mi godo il tutto....!!i


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Pensando di fare cosa gradita ad Oscuro, Ex Stermy, Lothar, Maurizio e chi più ne ha più ne metta, ho aperto un 3d apposito dove parlare di automobili, così non spammate sull'approccio difficoltoso di Joey e ovunque altro.
> 
> Pensavo di metterlo nella sezione 'Ecologia', ma poi ho lasciato perdere.
> Spero che apprezzerete il pensiero
> ...


giovin Leda stai osando molto...tu sei un'utente neofita..non puoi ...perche'come saprai c'e' chi puo'e chi non puo'..noi.Oscu,Stermy.Ultimo sangue..Mauri......... puo'.......

quindi taci se no la maledizione di Lothar ti trasforma nel famoso ratto dei Navigli..:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara farfalla io ancora non ho visto mezza mutanda....neanche intera mezza......!VEDI TU::::!!!!!!


Avrai chiesto alle amiche di Maurizio e sai com'è, lì se nonapri il portafogli non vedi nulla:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa ma che c'entra?
> non è che status e lavoro coincidano
> se ti andava di dire la tua professione, hai fatto bene
> diversamente, non dovevi dirlo


Nel lavoro mio concide sempre.

Ora devo scappare ne parliamo meglio un' altra volta
ciao Free


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> infatti, ora devo uscire ciao
> 
> Maurizio


ciao


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avrai chiesto alle amiche di Maurizio e sai com'è, lì se nonapri il portafogli non vedi nulla:mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

no ma Oscuro non è il tipo....


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti stai incartando...e mo so ancora più cazzi...capirai mò è arrivata pure free....!Mi siedo e mi godo il tutto....!!i


Tesoro vuoi i pop corn? :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> no ma Oscuro non è il tipo....


Infatti. Per questo che noi siamo così generose con lui


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Vedi come al solito rigirate tutto, *io non ho fatto vanto di niente, ingenuamente ho risposto a delle vostre domande, evidentemente uno non deve dirlo, come fa la furba Minerva*.
> L'ho capito tardi altrimenti nemmeno l 'avrei detto il mio lavoro.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


hai ragione, pora creaturella ingenua. Siamo noi che con le nostre abili manovre dialettiche, con un gioco corale ipnotico, siamo riusciti ad estorcerti ciò che mai, mai avresti voluto dire. Vedi quanto siamo brave? e... non hai ancora visto nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAH(risata satanica)


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Ma*

Farfalla e simy...va bene, vi voglio bene...ma ripeto:IO ANCORA NON HO VISTO NULLA.....così tanto per chiarire....!!:unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla e simy...va bene, vi voglio bene...ma ripeto:IO ANCORA NON HO VISTO NULLA.....così tanto per chiarire....!!:unhappy:


ma manco Sgnaurizio...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla e simy...va bene, vi voglio bene...ma ripeto:IO ANCORA NON HO VISTO NULLA.....così tanto per chiarire....!!:unhappy:



sei libero stasera :mrgreen:?


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione, pora creaturella ingenua. Siamo noi che con le nostre abili manovre dialettiche, con un gioco corale ipnotico, siamo riusciti ad estorcerti ciò che mai, mai avresti voluto dire. Vedi quanto siamo brave? e... non hai ancora visto nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAH(risata satanica)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tesoro vuoi i pop corn? :mrgreen:


e no Simy, poi ad oscuro viene la pancetta, qui nel forum tutti palestrati, devono essere


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> e no Simy, poi ad oscuro viene la pancetta, qui nel forum tutti palestrati, devono essere


tranquilla! lui è uno sportivo! non bastano 4  pop corn per fargli venire la pancetta :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Maurì non te ne andare! Voglio ancora sapere del tuo status (indubbiamente elevato), del tappeto rosso quando sei andato a comprare la macchina, delle modelle tubiformi che muoiono dalla voglia di scoparti tanto che t‘invitano in albergo (indubbiamente per lo status e la macchina da milioni di euro, oltre che per il fascino ed il fisico palestrato e tonico che sennò nelle palestre che frequenti tu non ti lascerebbero entrare), Maurizio voglio sapere delle serate in allegra mondanità al Papete (dove c‘è la gente che conta, quella di un certo status, tipo il tuo) e voglio sapere tutto leggendo la tua splendida sintassi ed inopinabile grammatica. Maurì, TVB.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla e simy...va bene, vi voglio bene...ma ripeto:IO ANCORA NON HO VISTO NULLA.....così tanto per chiarire....!!:unhappy:


e niente vedrai caro amico....eh eh....


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*No*

Non sono paelstrato ma nenache ho la pancetta cazzo....e comunque NON HO VISTO ANCORA NULLA!!!!SOLO PROMESSE!!:incazzato:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono paelstrato ma nenache ho la pancetta cazzo....e comunque NON HO VISTO ANCORA NULLA!!!!SOLO PROMESSE!!:incazzato:


ti ho offeso?
:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì non te ne andare! Voglio ancora sapere del tuo status (indubbiamente elevato), del tappeto rosso quando sei andato a comprare la macchina, delle modelle tubiformi che muoiono dalla voglia di scoparti tanto che t‘invitano in albergo (indubbiamente per lo status e la macchina da milioni di euro, oltre che per il fascino ed il fisico palestrato e tonico che sennò nelle palestre che frequenti tu non ti lascerebbero entrare), Maurizio voglio sapere delle serate in allegra mondanità al Papete (dove c‘è la gente che conta, quella di un certo status, tipo il tuo) e voglio sapere tutto leggendo la tua splendida sintassi ed inopinabile grammatica. Maurì, TVB.


Sì, Sgnaurizio... facci sognare, ti prego.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione, pora creaturella ingenua. Siamo noi che con le nostre abili manovre dialettiche, con un gioco corale ipnotico, siamo riusciti ad estorcerti ciò che mai, mai avresti voluto dire. Vedi quanto siamo brave? e... non hai ancora visto nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAH(risata satanica)


Malefiche...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono paelstrato ma nenache ho la pancetta cazzo....e comunque NON HO VISTO ANCORA NULLA!!!!SOLO PROMESSE!!:incazzato:


vuoi metterti contro tutte queste donne tesssssooooroooo


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ti ho offeso?
> :mrgreen:


Sgnaurizio ha detto che tu hai offeso me. E se l'ha detto Sgnaurizio, adesso dobbiamo fare chiarezza. Lo so che volevi sminuirmi per accalappiartelo. Rosichi eh?


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sgnaurizio ha detto che tu hai offeso me. E se l'ha detto Sgnaurizio, adesso dobbiamo fare chiarezza. Lo so che volevi sminuirmi per accalappiartelo. Rosichi eh?


che vuoi Sbri, io rosico perchè sono una cicciona:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
ma per quale motivo pensi che il mio cane si chiami Ciccio
sto a rosicà
mò me magno una bella pizza bianca, unta unta che un pò me passa


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi Sbri, io rosico perchè sono una cicciona:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma per quale motivo pensi che il mio cane si chiami Ciccio
> sto a rosicà
> mò me magno una bella pizza bianca, unta unta che un pò me passa


io ce metterei pure un paio de fettine de mortadella fresca fresca col pistacchio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebina (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quello lo  hai scritto tu mia cara, e si capisce bene quello che intendevi! io al contrario tuo non mi rimangio mai quello che scrivo!
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Intervengo solo per difendere Flavia perchè ho capito quello che voleva dire.

Allora.
Ci sono taglie 38 naturali e taglie 38 "imposte" dal proprio cervello che succhia tutte le stronzate che vede e sente.
Una 38 naturale alta 1 e 70 come me, non appare anoressica. Appare androgina e muscolosa. Appare compatta. Perchè mangio. E bene. E non rinuncio a nulla. 
Ma è la mia struttura e appare sana perchè non faccio mancare nulla al mio fisico. le mie ossa sono tarate per quel peso. 

Flavia non ce l'ha con questo tipo di donna. Come Sbri o Free. Perchè sicuramente anche loro non appariranno anoressiche ma sane e compatte.

Chi invece ha una struttura da che so...da 42 ed è alta  1 e 70 come me...quando arriva alla 38 sembra un cadavere ambulante.

T faccio due esempi di quanto ti ho detto sopra.

la gregoraci è donna da 44 secondo me. Anche 46. Io me la ricordo quando era burrosa e pur non picendomi era giusta.

Ho visto una foto sua ieri.
Avrà una 38 adesso. E' orrenda. Grinzosa. Con la pelle che sembra stanca. perchè la 38 non è tarata per lei. Che è alta 1 e 75.

L'attrice invece Audrey Hapburn, per citare una persona che INDUBBIAMENTE non ha sofferto di anoressia ma era una 38 naturale, sembrava esile pur essendo 1 e 70 ma credo che nessuno la veda anoressica o malata come Flavia.

Il problema che un certo tipo di canone femminile ha preso piede e Flavia giustamente si incazza perchè dice che ovunque ci sono donne taglia 38 che fanno finta che sia normale averla.

E' questo il messaggio che passa. ma non è normale avere una 38. E' normale avere una 42. una 44. Una 46.

E che cazzo. Siamo gente mediterranea mica del popolo degli elfi.

Quindi maurizio basta con sta pecola delle taglie e cdi chi ha detto cosa.

Ecco. Mi sono talmente stressata che ora ho la 36


----------



## tebina (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> hai ragione, pora creaturella ingenua. Siamo noi che con le nostre abili manovre dialettiche, con un gioco corale ipnotico, siamo riusciti ad estorcerti ciò che mai, mai avresti voluto dire. Vedi quanto siamo brave? e... non hai ancora visto nulla AHAHAHAHAHAHAH(risata satanica)


..................mi stai facendo paura davvero.
Cosa sta mettendo nello zaino?
Il completo Nikita?


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Io*

Io ho sempre un 23 così tanto per dire....!!


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io ce metterei pure un paio de fettine de mortadella fresca fresca col pistacchio :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


simy, ma tu me stai a provocà?
ma guarda che quando entro dal pizzicagnolo, me stende davanti ai piedi un tappeto di porchetta
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Sbri è sparita si è offesa


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho sempre un 23 così tanto per dire....!!


...si...ma se io t'ho invitato e manco me rispondi...poi te lamenti


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> simy, ma tu me stai a provocà?
> ma guarda che quando entro dal pizzicagnolo, me stende davanti ai piedi un tappeto di porchetta
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Sbri è sparita si è offesa



ma come........niente tappeto rosso???????? 
e no...a sto pizzicarolo tocca faje una lezioncina di bon ton :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Tebina ha detto:


> Intervengo solo per difendere Flavia perchè ho capito quello che voleva dire.
> 
> Allora.
> Ci sono taglie 38 naturali e taglie 38 "imposte" dal proprio cervello che succhia tutte le stronzate che vede e sente.
> ...


Quoto e non posso approvarti se scrivi da ospite
e le 40 che frequenta lui in quell'ambiente sono le 38/40 che vedo io ogni giorno per lavoro, che mangiano carote e risobianco o pollo lesso.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> che vuoi Sbri, io rosico perchè sono una cicciona:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ma per quale motivo pensi che il mio cane si chiami Ciccio
> sto a rosicà
> mò me magno una bella pizza bianca, unta unta che un pò me passa


no no... adesso facciamo una bella rissa per Sgnaurizio, ci pigliamo per i capelli e ci picchiamo con le scarpe, tacco 12. Per uno con il suo status faccio pure la lotta nel fango. Che poi ieri gli ho pure offerto l'albergo e lui c'è andato con la modella...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ..................mi stai facendo paura davvero.
> Cosa sta mettendo nello zaino?
> Il completo Nikita?


dove stavi mentre stavamo tutte qui a litigare? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

Si certo i tuoi so i soliti inviti......io voglio roba forte......tu me porti a fa la passeggiata ar pincio.....!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si certo i tuoi so i soliti inviti......io voglio roba forte......*tu me porti a fa la passeggiata ar pincio*.....!!!!:rotfl:



ma quando mai t'ho portato ar pincio!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho sempre un 23 così tanto per dire....!!


...stiamo valutando, sai com è nonostante non abbiamo la 38 abbiamo una vasta gamma di scelta


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma come........niente tappeto rosso????????
> e no...a sto pizzicarolo tocca faje una lezioncina di bon ton :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


anvedi Simy, ma tu vuoi mettere un tappeto rosso e che ce faccio?
il tappeto de porchetta me lo magno,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Mai*

Mai..però te sei na romanticona.....io so per l'azione,per l'estrazione rapida......sei troppo brava simy.....!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> ..................mi stai facendo paura davvero.
> Cosa sta mettendo nello zaino?
> Il completo Nikita?


Stai buonina Tebina, io gli offro l'albergo e lui in camera ci porta un'altra... e non si fa. Eccheddiamine, va bene lo status... ma ci sono dei limiti.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> anvedi Simy, ma tu vuoi mettere un tappeto rosso e che ce faccio?
> il tappeto de porchetta me lo magno,:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


vedi? Noi 38 solo di bresaola il tappeto...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mai..però te sei na romanticona.....io so per l'azione,per l'estrazione rapida......sei troppo brava simy.....!!!


io sono un'anima pura :angelo:

....manco quando dormo!


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Si vabbè...campa cavallo......!Tutto fumo e niente arrosto....TEBE MA NDO STAI?????


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no no... adesso facciamo una bella rissa per Sgnaurizio, ci pigliamo per i capelli e ci picchiamo con le scarpe, tacco 12. Per uno con il suo status faccio pure la lotta nel fango. Che poi ieri gli ho pure offerto l'albergo e lui c'è andato con la modella...


ma Sbri, a forza de rosicarme non c'o più manco li capelli, al massimo facciamo a gara di chi se magna più rosette con la mortazza:carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho sempre un 23 così tanto per dire....!!


E NUN C'HAI LO STATUS!!!!! ECCOMETELODEVODADì??????


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi? Noi 38 solo di bresaola il tappeto...


troppe calorie...vanno bene le veline per incartarla la bresaola... :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*sSIIII*

SIII sei n'anima pura per Oscuro pure troppo pura!!!!:up:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> SIII sei n'anima pura per Oscuro pure troppo pura!!!!:up:


me stava a veni una battutaccia ma me la tengo per me..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vedi? Noi 38 solo di bresaola il tappeto...


Sbri ma la bresaola con un poco de oio, limone e qualche scaglia di grana è la morte sua


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Sbriciola*

Ci ho altro però..................!!:mrgreen:


----------



## tebina (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Stai buonina Tebina, io gli offro l'albergo e lui in camera ci porta un'altra... e non si fa. Eccheddiamine, va bene lo status... ma ci sono dei limiti.


sarà mica parente di man, visto che anche l'altro parla sempre di status. ( e non dico in che momenti)


No no...fra te e Maurì non metto becco.
Figurati...

Sono in bolla culinaria e sono a casa.
Sto facendo le costine di maiale fritte.

C'ho le voglie...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Sbri ma la bresaola con un poco de oio, limone e qualche scaglia di grana è la morte sua


Sì ma se ci metti l'olio sul tappeto poi si sguilla...


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara farfalla io ancora non ho visto mezza mutanda....neanche intera mezza......!VEDI TU::::!!!!!!


che scoperta....

nun le porteno...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ci ho altro però..................!!:mrgreen:


senti... ma se ti offro l'albergo tu non ci porti anche la modella, vero? Voglio dire... non è che io voglia puntualizzare... ma non si porta la fettina dal macellaio, eccheccosè!


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sì ma se ci metti l'olio sul tappeto poi si sguilla...


ma no, tanto te lo magni
a Sbri quando hai tempo te porto dal pizzicagnolo mio, altro che shopping:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

cazzooooooooooooo il terremotooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> sarà mica parente di man, visto che anche l'altro parla sempre di status. ( e non dico in che momenti)
> 
> 
> No no...fra te e Maurì non metto becco.
> ...


Tebuccina mi inviti a cena?
le costine fritte, te porto un buon vinello


----------



## Fabry (9 Luglio 2012)

quanto amo questi fiori


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzooooooooooooo il terremotooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



????????????


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

burp...

scusate...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzooooooooooooo il terremotooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Simy??????????


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> ????????????



c'è stata una scossa poco fa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma no, tanto te lo magni
> a Sbri quando hai tempo te porto dal pizzicagnolo mio, altro che shopping:mrgreen:


ti dico solo che dal mio nei cartellini c'è scritto: prosiutto. Non dico altro.


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> c'è stata una scossa poco fa....


è stato fortissimo


----------



## Fabry (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> cazzooooooooooooo il terremotooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Simy tutto bene ?????


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Simy tutto bene ?????



per ora si....ma che paura...è stato proprio forte


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per ora si....ma che paura...è stato proprio forte


sul sito dell'ingv non c'è nulla...


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è stato fortissimo


INGV non dice un cazzo come sempre


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Simò*

In tv nessuno dice nulla,dall'altra parte di roma nulla.....strano!!!


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Maurizio, credo che tu debba leggere meglio quando le persone scrivono
> ho detto che una donna alta 1,70 e che porta la 40, o soffre di ipertiroidismo, o è anoressica, perchè con quell'altezza le proporzioni di una donna dovrebbero essere ben altre
> inoltre dato che sia l'ipertiroidismo, che l'anoressia sono due malattie, non mi permetterei mai di mancare di rispetto a una donna che soffrisse di una delle due
> ho detto che certi modelli di donna, dovrebbero andare scomparendo, perchè sono quelli che portano le ragazzine a mettere in repentaglio la propria salute
> inoltre l'ostentazione non è certo un segno di signorilità, e nemmeno offendere persone stando dietro la tastiera di un pc


sono 1,73 e porto la 40 /42 da sempre, peso 57 kg ...e sto benissimo.
 a venti mangiavo per tre , ora sto leggermente attenta ma non mi privo di nulla.


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sul sito dell'ingv non c'è nulla...


so' i crampi allo stomaco...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Lunedì 09 Luglio 2012 - 17:18 
ROMA - Una forte scossa, durata una decina di secondi, è stata avvertita intorno alle 17.10 a Roma. L'epicentro pare sia sui Castelli Romani. La gente, impaurita, si è riversata nelle strade. Il terremoto è stato avvertito soprattutto nella zona di Frascati e Grottaferrata, ma anche nella zona est di Roma e sino in Abruzzo


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Si sky scossa*

si sky scossa ai castelli 3.5 forte......!!


----------



## Fabry (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> per ora si....ma che paura...è stato proprio forte



Meno male, cacchio però si sta smuovendo mezza italia :unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lunedì 09 Luglio 2012 - 17:18
> ROMA - Una forte scossa, durata una decina di secondi, è stata avvertita intorno alle 17.10 a Roma. L'epicentro pare sia sui Castelli Romani. La gente, impaurita, si è riversata nelle strade. Il terremoto è stato avvertito soprattutto nella zona di Frascati e Grottaferrata, ma anche nella zona est di Roma e sino in Abruzzo


ma porca miseria...


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

3.5

zona castelli romani


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> 3.5
> 
> zona castelli romani


speriamo che nessuno si sia fatto male


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono 1,73 e porto la 40 /42 da sempre, peso 57 kg ...e sto benissimo.
> a venti mangiavo per tre , ora sto leggermente attenta ma non mi privo di nulla.


ma è questione di metabolismo
sicuramente esistono donne che pur mangiando in modo sano (variato) e non facendo rinunce hanno un fisico come il tuo
il mio intervento è stato fatto in un contesto diverso
ripeto, mai e poi mai mi permetterei di prendere in giro persone affette da malattie
spero sia chiaro il mio pensiero


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Lunedì 09 Luglio 2012 - 17:18
> ROMA - Una forte scossa, durata una decina di secondi, è stata avvertita intorno alle 17.10 a Roma. L'epicentro pare sia sui Castelli Romani. La gente, impaurita, si è riversata nelle strade. Il terremoto è stato avvertito soprattutto nella zona di Frascati e Grottaferrata, ma anche nella zona est di Roma e sino in Abruzzo


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma è questione di metabolismo
> sicuramente esistono donne che pur mangiando in modo sano (variato) e non facendo rinunce hanno un fisico come il tuo
> il mio intervento è stato fatto in un contesto diverso
> ripeto, mai e poi mai mi permetterei di prendere in giro persone affette da malattie
> spero sia chiaro il mio pensiero


sia chiaro che nel mondo della moda, danza e sport (ginnastica artistica ) l'anoressia dilaga ed è ampiamente indotta


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> speriamo che nessuno si sia fatto male


Già speriamo ...


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> speriamo che nessuno si sia fatto male



pare di  no...per ora!


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> sarà mica parente di man, visto che anche l'altro parla sempre di status. ( e non dico in che momenti)
> 
> 
> No no...fra te e Maurì non metto becco.
> ...


A che ora passo ?


----------



## Tubarao (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy :inlove:

Farfie :inlove:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> Sto facendo le costine di maiale fritte.


Ma per merenda non sarebbe meglio qualcosa di un attimo più leggero? Comunque le costine al bbq non si battono.


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e non posso approvarti se scrivi da ospite
> e le 40 che frequenta lui in quell'ambiente sono le 38/40 che vedo io ogni giorno per lavoro, che mangiano carote e risobianco o pollo lesso.....


Ma che schifo il pollo lesso...e che cazzo, almeno in padella stile piastrato!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Comunque qua dentro tutti invidiosi di Maurizio Sfizio!
Perchè lui c'ha la figa a nastro...eh?
Deve tenerle a bada con l'ombrello...

Ma secondo me ci prende in giro e se la gode pure no?

AH beata gioventù....


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Comunque qua dentro tutti invidiosi di Maurizio Sfizio!
> Perchè lui c'ha la figa a nastro...eh?
> Deve tenerle a bada con l'ombrello...
> 
> ...


Io neanche a 15 anni giudicavo la gente dalla taglia e dal conto in banca


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurì non te ne andare! Voglio ancora sapere del tuo status (indubbiamente elevato), del tappeto rosso quando sei andato a comprare la macchina, delle modelle tubiformi che muoiono dalla voglia di scoparti tanto che t‘invitano in albergo (indubbiamente per lo status e la macchina da milioni di euro, oltre che per il fascino ed il fisico palestrato e tonico che sennò nelle palestre che frequenti tu non ti lascerebbero entrare), Maurizio voglio sapere delle serate in allegra mondanità al Papete (dove c‘è la gente che conta, quella di un certo status, tipo il tuo) e voglio sapere tutto leggendo la tua splendida sintassi ed inopinabile grammatica. Maurì, TVB.




Inopinabile come la tua metempsicosi,  che non servira a sfilacciare o posporre il tuo 3D iniziale.

Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io neanche a 15 anni giudicavo la gente dalla taglia e dal conto in banca


Io non giudicavo e basta no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma pensa a quella volta che ti ho fatto andare giuù per una discesa ghiacciata con i tacchi dodici...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ma ovvio Maurizio può giudicare perchè è un'esteta e lavora con la figa strafiga...
Poi a lui danno anche il lato b...piegandosi su tacchi vertiginosi con queste gambette lunghe all'infinito e gli dicono...
Maurizio fa un bacio al mio orifizio...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

*Io Maurizio me lo immagino così...*

[video=youtube;FlMzHC5hIBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlMzHC5hIBw[/video]


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io neanche a 15 anni giudicavo la gente dalla taglia e dal conto in banca


Allora perchè hai giudicato me che nemmeno mi conosci?


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora perchè hai giudicato me che nemmeno mi conosci?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Semplice no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Semplice no? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ah dimenticavo è donna.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma per merenda non sarebbe meglio qualcosa di un attimo più leggero? Comunque le costine al bbq non si battono.



Tipo? cavoli a merenda? (più o meno come qualcosa di un attimo) o i  famosissimi broccoli del supermarket?

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Allora perchè hai giudicato me che nemmeno mi conosci?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ripeto non giudico te commento e mi faccio un'opinione su quello che scrivi... E finora ho letto solo cose lontane dal mio modo di pensare e vivere.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non giudicavo e basta no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma pensa a quella volta che ti ho fatto andare giuù per una discesa ghiacciata con i tacchi dodici...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Ma ovvio Maurizio può giudicare perchè è un'esteta e lavora con la figa strafiga...
> ...


E anche sulla lastra ghicciata mi sono difesa sul tacco 12... Bé un galantuomo mi ha dato il braccio....peccato non scriva più...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sia chiaro che nel mondo della moda, danza e sport (ginnastica artistica ) l'anoressia dilaga ed è ampiamente indotta



Questo è molto vero, come saprai benissimo che le anoressiche portano dalla 34   in giù e no la 40, (parlo sempre della taglia intesa come pantaloni e gonne)  la quaranta la portano le ragazze e donne toniche.
In certi capi di moda la taglia + grande è la 42, rimane difficile trovare anche la 44
Mi sembra strano che nessuna sia entrata mai in un negozio di alta moda, 
Può darsi  sia stato scambiato per uno 0-12 benetton, non trovando la lor taglia abituale.


Minerva cmq la colpa è tua che mi hai chiesto del lavoro.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Inopinabile come la tua metempsicosi,  che non servira a sfilacciare o posporre il tuo 3D iniziale.
> 
> Maurizio


Cioè, la mia reincarnazione sarebbe (sarà?) inopinabile? Comunque per il 3D servono gli occhialini, Maurì.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Tipo? cavoli a merenda? (più o meno come qualcosa di un attimo) o i  famosissimi broccoli del supermarket?
> 
> Maurizio


Tipo pane e nutella, boh. Una mela. Due pere. Due pere andrebbero benissimo.


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Potevi non dirlo,non ostentare, per questo non ti condanno..per il resto maurizio...sei una provocazione continua...magari ti diverti così....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ripeto non giudico te commento e mi faccio un'opinione su quello che scrivi... E finora ho letto solo cose lontane dal mio modo di pensare e vivere.


Spiegami a parole tue, ma parli di quando cazzeggio o quando faccio gli interventi seri?


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo è molto vero, come saprai benissimo che le anoressiche portano dalla 34   in giù e no la 40, (parlo sempre della taglia intesa come pantaloni e gonne)  la quaranta la portano le ragazze e donne toniche.
> In certi capi di moda la taglia + grande è la 42, rimane difficile trovare anche la 44
> Mi sembra strano che nessuna sia entrata mai in un negozio di alta moda,
> Può darsi  sia stato scambiato per uno 0-12 benetton, non trovando la lor taglia abituale.
> ...


Vedi che continui a provocare sulla storia delle taglie.
Ma davvero credi di creare invidia in qualcuna di noi


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Spiegami a parole tue, ma parli di quando cazzeggio o quando faccio gli interventi seri?
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Scusami ma non ho notato differenza tra quando cazzeggi a quando fai interventi seri.
Sei supponente e ti vanti di cose di cui un uomo intelligente non si vanta


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Potevi non dirlo,non ostentare, per questo non ti condanno..per il resto maurizio...sei una provocazione continua...magari ti diverti così....!!


hai ragione oscuro, ho sbagliato a dirlo cioè a rispondere a domande personali,  chi ci pensava che avrei scatenato l 'inferno.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Ho detto una cosa diversa....!Il problema non è la professione e il modo di porsi.....!Se ti fossi relazionato in maniera meno spocchiosa nessuno avrebbe tirato fuori la professione....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusami ma non ho notato differenza tra quando cazzeggi a quando fai interventi seri.
> Sei supponente e ti vanti di cose di cui un uomo intelligente non si vanta


Se non vedi la differenza non so che dirti, mollo.


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho detto una cosa diversa....!Il problema non è la professione e il modo di porsi.....!Se ti fossi relazionato in maniera meno spocchiosa nessuno avrebbe tirato fuori la professione....!!



Quello è venuto dopo, mi attaccano, dopo e tutto  cazzeggio.


Maurizio


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Si*

Diciamo che non fai nulla per evitare.....!!Adesso, che ambienti frequenti son fatti tuoi...ma che bisogno c'è di ripeterlo a più riprese?Tappeti rossi?Maurizio non sei stupido.....dai!!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra strano che nessuna sia entrata mai in un negozio di alta moda


Maurizio, un attimo seriamente: se tu scrivi una frase così, è normale che attiri le, diciamo, antipatie di qualcuno, e non è manco la prima che tiri fuori, anzi. Cioè, sembri uno venuto fuori direttamente dalla peggior Milano da bere, uno stronzissimo yuppie sopravvissuto non si sa come agli anni ottanta. Se lo fai per divertirti, meglio, se reciti una parte ok, ma se scrivi per davvero ste puttanate ho tanta pena per te. Mò mi rimetto comodo comodo a fare il cazzone, comunque, che mi diverto di più assai. Scusa l'interruzione, prosegui pure.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Diciamo che non fai nulla per evitare.....!!Adesso, che ambienti frequenti son fatti tuoi...ma che bisogno c'è di ripeterlo a più riprese?Tappeti rossi?Maurizio non sei stupido.....dai!!


Va beh, forse hai ragione, ti rivaluto ogni giorno che passa,  dovrei non rispondere con altre provocazioni, tipo allo sfigato del supermercato.
Lo faccio solo per divertimento.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Va beh, forse hai ragione, ti rivaluto ogni giorno che passa,  dovrei non rispondere con altre provocazioni, tipo allo sfigato del supermercato.
> Lo faccio solo per divertimento.
> 
> Maurizio


Il problema é che ti diverti solo tu


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Maurizio, un attimo seriamente: se tu scrivi una frase così, è normale che attiri le, diciamo, antipatie di qualcuno, e non è manco la prima che tiri fuori, anzi. Cioè, sembri uno venuto fuori direttamente dalla peggior Milano da bere, uno stronzissimo yuppie sopravvissuto non si sa come agli anni ottanta. Se lo fai per divertirti, meglio, se reciti una parte ok, ma se scrivi per davvero ste puttanate ho tanta pena per te. Mò mi rimetto comodo comodo a fare il cazzone, comunque, che mi diverto di più assai. Scusa l'interruzione, prosegui pure.


Non sono di Milano, sono del 1979.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se non vedi la differenza non so che dirti, mollo.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


No non mollare spiegami la differenza.
Quando parli di quanto ricco sei dei tappeti rossi ridi o sei serio?
Quando parli di belkezza solo taglia 38 o al massimo 40 ridi o sei serio?
Perché fino ad ora di questo hai parlato. A no anche di ristoranti modelle e donne che sbavano per farsi trombare da te


----------



## oscuro (9 Luglio 2012)

*Maurizio*

Maurizio tu hai il dente avvelenato per qualche motivo,non sei stupido,  sei abbastanza razionale,segui una logica e ti disturba tutto ciò che non ha coerenza.....!!Maurizio è evidente che provochi... io devo capire le persone per lavoro...o meglio...ho dovuto farlo nel passato.....adesso mi sfizia osservare le dinamiche comportamentali delle persone....!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non sono di Milano, sono del 1979.
> 
> Maurizio


Peggio ancora.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vedi che continui a provocare sulla storia delle taglie.
> Ma davvero credi di creare invidia in qualcuna di noi



Questa è verità, vorresti dire che non è vero quello che dico? o quello che dico non ti piace? la verità non piace mai! questo è il problema, mi dispiace  non sono il tipo da fare due falsi complimenti per accaparrarmi la simpatia di qualcuno/a.
Se faccio un complimento, è vero! altrimenti passo.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio tu hai il dente avvelenato per qualche motivo,non sei stupido,  sei abbastanza razionale,segui una logica e ti disturba tutto ciò che non ha coerenza.....!!Maurizio è evidente che provochi... io devo capire le persone per lavoro...o meglio...ho dovuto farlo nel passato.....adesso mi sfizia osservare le dinamiche comportamentali delle persone....!!!


Beccato, l 'incoerenza non la sopporto, in più mi scatta l 'embolo quando sento parlare di premeditazione di vendette, quello che scriviamo lo leggono molte persone che magari nemmeno scrivono qui, l 'emulazione è sempre dietro l 'angolo bisogna stare attenti a quello che si comunica.  

Vedi ci può stare una reazione istintiva, io e te ci incontriamo a bar ci becchiamo,  ci prendiamo anche a  pugni, ma dopo si va a bere insieme, no al contrario che al momento non si dice niente poi ci si aspetta al buio.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> .
> 
> Vedi ci può stare una reazione istintiva, io e te ci incontriamo a bar ci becchiamo,  ci prendiamo anche a  pugni, ma dopo si va a bere insieme.


Magari tutto nello stesso bar, attenzione.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa è verità, vorresti dire che non è vero quello che dico? o quello che dico non ti piace? la verità non piace mai! questo è il problema, mi dispiace  non sono il tipo da fare due falsi complimenti per accaparrarmi la simpatia di qualcuno/a.
> Se faccio un complimento, è vero! altrimenti passo.
> 
> Maurizio


Ma cosa é veritá? Che una donna per essere guardata ammirata e corteggiata deve avere la 40? 
Io dei tuoi complimenti me ne frego
Neanche se tu fossi il gemello di Pitt vorrei al mio fianco un uomo vhe ragiona così


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma cosa é veritá? Che una donna per essere guardata ammirata e corteggiata deve avere la 40?
> Io dei tuoi complimenti me ne frego
> Neanche se tu fossi il gemello di Pitt vorrei al mio fianco un uomo vhe ragiona così


 Che una donna per essere guardata ammirata e corteggiata deve avere la 40? 

Dove hai letto questo?

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che una donna per essere guardata ammirata e corteggiata deve avere la 40?
> 
> Dove hai letto questo?
> 
> Maurizio


Be insinui che siamo tutte invidiose delle taglie 40, perchê dovremmo se non per questo motivo...


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be insinui che siamo tutte invidiose delle taglie 40, perchê dovremmo se non per questo motivo...


Quoto! :up:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quoto! :up:


Invidiosa


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invidiosa


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

111 pagine dodicimila visite...
Maurizio sei figo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si lo confermo tutte le taglie 46 sono invidiose della 40...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Come tutti i giganti sono invidiosi della mia statura...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Via tutti a far la spesa...
C'è una donna in ogni cassiera che ci aspetta!


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 111 pagine dodicimila visite...
> Maurizio sei figo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Si lo confermo tutte le taglie 46 sono invidiose della 40...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


si qui sono tutte invidiose della mia ciccia e dalla mia cellulite:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è una donna in ogni cassiera che ci aspetta!


Più che altro in ogni donna c'è una potenziale cassiera.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Be insinui che siamo tutte invidiose delle taglie 40, perchê dovremmo se non per questo motivo...


Facciamo il discorso al contrario, forse capisci meglio, facciamo finta che tu parli di maschi belli, nel citarli esprimi dei canoni di bellezza fisica, poi  come esempio fai riferimento a Brad Pitt,etc.

Vedi al contrario tuo ammetterei obiettivamente che è un uomo bello,  non direi mai  che non esistono uomini così, che sono tutti rifatti e solo roba dal copertina di giornale (esistono punto!) e tantomeno direi inventandomi qualche storia che sono malati, 
per finire la fatidica  frase:
"ma allora quelli che non sono come Bard Pitt devono spararsi?" 


Adesso sono stato chiaro?

P.S. Ogni scarafone è bello a mamma sua

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 111 pagine dodicimila visite...
> Maurizio sei figo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Si lo confermo tutte le taglie 46 sono invidiose della 40...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...



Beavo Conte sei riuscito a riassumere tutte le 111 pagine con poche frasi

Maurizio


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Facciamo il discorso al contrario, forse capisci meglio, facciamo finta che tu parli di maschi belli, nel citarli esprimi dei canoni di bellezza fisica, poi come esempio fai riferimento a Brad Pitt,etc.
> 
> Vedi al contrario tuo ammetterei obiettivamente che è un uomo bello, non direi mai che non esistono uomini così, che sono tutti rifatti e solo roba dal copertina di giornale (esistono punto!) e tantomeno direi inventandomi qualche storia che sono malati,
> per finire la fatidica frase:
> ...


Ma non è questo il punto!
Nessuno contesta l'esistenza di uomini o donne splendidi, magri o muscolosi che siano.
E' che da come ti poni pare che tu sia l'eletto che può scoparsi le meraviglie e noialtri siamo dei poveri pezzenti che ci dobbiamo accontentare delle chiattone e degli uomini medi.
Un discorso è dire che Brad Pitt è un figo, altra cosa è dire che all'ultimo festival del cinema eri sulla Croisette con lui. Sarà anche, ma non è che risulti proprio simpatico ad ostentare. 
Tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: relazioni stabili non ne hai, quindi il problema delle corna, messe e subite, non dovrebbe riguardarti. Se posso permettermi, che cosa ci fai qui?


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: relazioni stabili non ne hai, quindi il problema delle corna, messe e subite, non dovrebbe riguardarti. Se posso permettermi, che cosa ci fai qui?



è innamorato di tebe


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Facciamo il discorso al contrario, forse capisci meglio, facciamo finta che tu parli di maschi belli, nel citarli esprimi dei canoni di bellezza fisica, poi  come esempio fai riferimento a Brad Pitt,etc.
> 
> Vedi al contrario tuo ammetterei obiettivamente che è un uomo bello,  non direi mai  che non esistono uomini così, che sono tutti rifatti e solo roba dal copertina di giornale (esistono punto!) e tantomeno direi inventandomi qualche storia che sono malati,
> per finire la fatidica  frase:
> ...


Un tantino diverso dal discorso che facevi. Non ho nulla contro una donna bella. Le modelle che portano la 38 e sfilano in passerella sono per la maggior parte anoressiche e mi fanno trstezza. Poi alcune invece sono un magro naturale npn forzato da una dieta eccessiva e sono splendide.
Lavoro nella televisione e in memsa vedo molte di queste "star" la metá si nutre di nulla e struccata non si puó guardare poi esistono le belle naturale che mangiano come una persona normale stanno attente all'alimentazione come é giusto che sia.
Ripeto non ti ho sentito dire che esci con donne interessanti ma ne hai fatto una questione di soldi e taglie. Solo questo tu contesto.


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è innamorato di tebe


lascia stare Tebe ho un diavolo per capello con lei: ha fatto le costine fritte e non mi ha invitata
mi sono consolata con una bella carbonara (1 kg, trangugiata tutta da sola)


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un tantino diverso dal discorso che facevi. Non ho nulla contro una donna bella. Le modelle che portano la 38 e sfilano in passerella sono per la maggior parte anoressiche e mi fanno trstezza. Poi alcune invece sono un magro naturale npn forzato da una dieta eccessiva e sono splendide.
> Lavoro nella televisione e in memsa vedo molte di queste "star" la metá si nutre di nulla e struccata non si puó guardare poi esistono le belle naturale che mangiano come una persona normale stanno attente all'alimentazione come é giusto che sia.
> Ripeto non ti ho sentito dire che esci con donne interessanti ma ne hai fatto una questione di soldi e taglie. Solo questo tu contesto.


ma che dici rileggi l 'inizio è nata tutta da una risposta data ad admin (ma che ve fate di crac?)

Originariamente Scritto da Quibbelqurz Visualizza Messaggio
mha ... se posso dire la mia ... le scarpe coi tacchi non mi intrigano ... 

Dipende da chi le indossa, taglia 40 altezza 1,75/1,77 coscia lunga dopo ne parliamo


Maurizio 



è proprio vero non dire mai ad una donna che ne esiste un 'altra più bella di lei al mondo


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ma che dici rileggi l 'inizio è nata tutta da una risposta data ad admin (ma che ve fate di crac?)
> 
> Originariamente Scritto da Quibbelqurz Visualizza Messaggio
> mha ... se posso dire la mia ... le scarpe coi tacchi non mi intrigano ...
> ...


Tesoro bello magari a sto mondo ci fosse una sola donna più bella di me. Se penso al fisico credo che quasi tutte le mie amiche sono meglio di me.
Invidia? Zero.
Se fossi invidiosa sarei a dieta perenne e mi massacrerei in palestra.
Invece sono serena così e ti diró di più ho avuto le mie belle soddisfazioni.
Sai com é io frequento uomini non del tuo status ma ringraziando Dio non si sono mai fermati a chiedermi che tahlia porto.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma non è questo il punto!
> Nessuno contesta l'esistenza di uomini o donne splendidi, magri o muscolosi che siano.
> E' che da come ti poni pare che tu sia l'eletto che può scoparsi le meraviglie e noialtri siamo dei poveri pezzenti che ci dobbiamo accontentare delle chiattone e degli uomini medi.
> Un discorso è dire che Brad Pitt è un figo, altra cosa è dire che all'ultimo festival del cinema eri sulla Croisette con lui. Sarà anche, ma non è che risulti proprio simpatico ad ostentare.
> Tra l'altro, mi chiedevo: relazioni stabili non ne hai, quindi il problema delle corna, messe e subite, non dovrebbe riguardarti. Se posso permettermi, che cosa ci fai qui?



Secondo me leggi solo quello che ti fa comodo. 


Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Secondo me leggi solo quello che ti fa comodo.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Stranamente peró qui uomini e donne hanno letto tutti la stessa cosa...


----------



## exStermy (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> lascia stare Tebe ho un diavolo per capello con lei: ha fatto le costine fritte e non mi ha invitata
> mi sono consolata con una bella carbonara (1 kg, trangugiata tutta da sola)


evvvvaaaiiiii...

a Fla' sei tutti noi....

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tesoro bello magari a sto mondo ci fosse una sola donna più bella di me. Se penso al fisico credo che quasi tutte le mie amiche sono meglio di me.
> Invidia? Zero.
> Se fossi invidiosa sarei a dieta perenne e mi massacrerei in palestra.
> Invece sono serena così e ti diró di più ho avuto le mie belle soddisfazioni.
> Sai com é io frequento uomini non del tuo status ma ringraziando Dio non si sono mai fermati a chiedermi che tahlia porto.


non la chiedo mai la taglia, si vede bene a vista.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non la chiedo mai la taglia, si vede bene a vista.
> 
> Maurizio


Cvd


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> evvvvaaaiiiii...
> 
> a Fla' sei tutti noi....
> 
> ahahahah


Stemy, col guanciale mica con la pancetta, io non faccio di questi errori grossolani
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stranamente peró qui uomini e donne hanno letto tutti la stessa cosa...


quali uomini? parli di quello del supermercato? a parte quello, agli altri se gli suona a casa (da soli ovviamente) una tipa, minigonna o jeans stretti. tacco 12 alta 175 taglia 40,  non penso che gli urlino dietro vattene sei malata. (iquesto caso si potrebbe solo verificare in caso di  presenza di moglie in casa)  o nel caso di quello del supermercato (ma che vuoi nemmeno ci conosciamo, non ci siamo mai detti un ciao ma che vuoi)


Maurizio


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Sarò gnucca, ma io non ho ancora capito cosa ci fa Maurizio qui.


----------



## passante (9 Luglio 2012)

io una volta sono uscito con uno che aveva il 40 di scarpe. vale?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quali uomini? parli di quello del supermercato? a parte quello, agli altri se gli suona a casa (da soli ovviamente) una tipa, minigonna o jeans stretti. tacco 12 alta 175 taglia 40,  non penso che gli urlino dietro vattene sei malata. (iquesto caso si potrebbe solo verificare in caso di  presenza di moglie in casa)  o nel caso di quello del supermercato (ma che vuoi nemmeno ci conosciamo, non ci siamo mai detti un ciao ma che vuoi)
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Ma ci sei o ci fai? Ma chi ha detto questo. Ma ci arrivi che il tuo modo di parlare delle donne dello status dei soldi é irritante. E non per invidia ma solo
Perché stucchevole....


----------



## Eliade (9 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io una volta sono uscito con uno che aveva il 40 di scarpe. vale?


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Sarò gnucca, ma io non ho ancora capito cosa ci fa Maurizio qui.


Mi dispiace  non rispondo più a domande dirette (per pericolo male interpretazione) ho sbagliato già una volta a farlo
non lo ripeterò di nuovo.

Maurizio


----------



## Nocciola (9 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io una volta sono uscito con uno che aveva il 40 di scarpe. vale?


Un uomo con il 40? Ma dai... Un uomo deve avere almeno il 43/44 se non ê un nanetto. Ma come si fa anche solo a parlarci con uno così.. Dai passante non mi scadere..  Pensavo frequentassi tutti uomini alti 1.90 nuotatori e superdotati. Tutto il resto cervello compreso non ha importanza


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quali uomini? parli di quello del supermercato? a parte quello, agli altri se gli suona a casa (da soli ovviamente) una tipa, minigonna o jeans stretti. tacco 12 alta 175 taglia 40,  non penso che gli urlino dietro vattene sei malata. (iquesto caso si potrebbe solo verificare in caso di  presenza di moglie in casa)  o nel caso di quello del supermercato (ma che vuoi nemmeno ci conosciamo, non ci siamo mai detti un ciao ma che vuoi)
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Maurì ancora a parlare di malattia?
 ma io non ho parole


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo con il 40? Ma dai... Un uomo deve avere almeno il 43/44 se non ê un nanetto. Ma come si fa anche solo a parlarci con uno così.. Dai passante non mi scadere.. Pensavo frequentassi tutti uomini alti 1.90 nuotatori e superdotati. Tutto il resto cervello compreso non ha importanza


La superficialità è bipartisan


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ci sei o ci fai? Ma chi ha detto questo. Ma ci arrivi che il tuo modo di parlare delle donne dello status dei soldi é irritante. E non per invidia ma solo
> Perché stucchevole....


Mai parlato di soldi, anzi ho detto che se dovessi dare dei soldi a qualcuna si offenderebbe, un consiglio cambia spacciatore
oppure leggi le mie risposte non solo quelle delle tue commensali unendoti nei loro pensieri distorti. 

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Maurì ancora a parlare di malattia?
> ma io non ho parole



La stessa cosa che ho pensato io quando lo scrivevi tu.

Brioschi con il ghiaccio?


Maurizio


----------



## passante (9 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un uomo con il 40? Ma dai... Un uomo deve avere almeno il 43/44 se non ê un nanetto. Ma come si fa anche solo a parlarci con uno così.. Dai passante non mi scadere..  Pensavo frequentassi tutti uomini alti 1.90 nuotatori e superdotati. Tutto il resto cervello compreso non ha importanza





Leda ha detto:


> La superficialità è bipartisan


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro in ogni donna c'è una potenziale cassiera.


E noi sempre a pagare...:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Luglio 2012)

Io porto il 40 di scarpe eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Flavia (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> La stessa cosa che ho pensato io quando lo scrivevi tu.
> 
> Brioschi con il ghiaccio?
> 
> ...


senti a quanto pare tu sei l'unico che ha mal interpretato il mio intervento, ma ci sta ciascuno ha le sue idee
la mia digestione funziona benissimo, ho il colesterolo, e la glicemia alle stelle, e sono invidiosa di tutte le taglie 40, va bene così?*

viva la cellulite e i rotoletti di ciccia
*:mrgreen:


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mai parlato di soldi, anzi ho detto che se dovessi dare dei soldi a qualcuna si offenderebbe, un consiglio cambia spacciatore
> oppure leggi le mie risposte non solo quelle delle tue commensali unendoti nei loro pensieri distorti.
> 
> Maurizio



dai Maurizio hai fatto il figo su tutto
quando tutti "fraintendono", qualche domandina te la dovresti fare


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai Maurizio hai fatto il figo su tutto
> quando tutti "fraintendono", qualche domandina te la dovresti fare


Ecco.

Inoltre, io rimango confusa circa i motivi della presenza di Maurizio qui.
Adesso lo posto millemila volte finchè non ottengo una risposta.


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> dai Maurizio hai fatto il figo su tutto
> quando tutti "fraintendono", qualche domandina te la dovresti fare


Era ora che arrivassi anche tu, non sai quanto ti aspettavo amore mio


Maurizio


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Ok, vado.

Maurizio, come mai su Tradimento.net?


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Maurizio, come mai su Tradimento.net?


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Era ora che arrivassi anche tu, non sai quanto ti aspettavo amore mio
> 
> 
> Maurizio



hai preso lezioni di flap flap per caso?:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Maurizio, come mai su Tradimento.net?


why not


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai preso lezioni di flap flap per caso?:mrgreen:


Corteggio solo quelle alte con taglia 40 max 42  alte + di  170 tu eri una di queste se non erro .

Maurizio


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Corteggio solo quelle alte con taglia 40 max 42  alte + di  170 tu eri una di queste se non erro .
> 
> Maurizio



mi è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di ingrassare:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di ingrassare:singleeye:


Ciao free , esco prima che ci ripensi.

Maurizio


----------



## Leda (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> why not
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Why not elsewhere?


----------



## free (9 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao free , esco prima che ci ripensi.
> 
> Maurizio



parli di grasso e scappa:mrgreen:
Maurì, mica ti volevo mangiare:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

free ha detto:


> mi è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di ingrassare:singleeye:


E io ho trovato una motivazione per non dimagrire.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io ho trovato una motivazione per non dimagrire.



:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E io ho trovato una motivazione per non dimagrire.





free ha detto:


> mi è venuto un irrefrenabile desiderio di ingrassare:singleeye:


:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2012)

*Ahhhh*

Ehh così va la vita....1,91...44 di piede....mi rompevo il cazzo in vasca....!Quindi vai con il basket.. mi stavano sul cazzo le regole....una bravo pallavolista,ottimo calciatore..... per assurdo il mio fisico non mi ha mai permesso di fare gli sport che adoravo:automobilismo e motociclismo...!Morale della favola?Trovo stupido ridurre tutto ad una questione di misure....esistono teste belle e persone belle.....siam molto di più di freddi centimentri!!!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh così va la vita....1,91...44 di piede....mi rompevo il cazzo in vasca....!Quindi vai con il basket.. mi stavano sul cazzo le regole....una bravo pallavolista,ottimo calciatore..... per assurdo il mio fisico non mi ha mai permesso di fare gli sport che adoravo:automobilismo e motociclismo...!Morale della favola?Trovo stupido ridurre tutto ad una questione di misure....esistono teste belle e persone belle.....siam molto di più di freddi centimentri!!!


Quoto...
Ovviamente non per tutti


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2012)

*Farfalla*

Farfalla maurizio si pone male....!Lui preferisce una tipologia di donne....ma i gusti cambiano....!Quando avevo 18 anni andavo pazzo per le bionde...a 40mi piacciono le more.....a 70 adorerò le bianche.....!!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla maurizio si pone male....!Lui preferisce una tipologia di donne....ma i gusti cambiano....!Quando avevo 18 anni andavo pazzo per le bionde...a 40mi piacciono le more.....a 70 adorerò le bianche.....!!


Ma infatti quello che sto cercando di fargli capire é proprio che ha sbagliato il modo di porsi. Dopodiché vada a letto con chi meglio crede. Ma gli sboroni io proprio non li sopporto. 
Io invece a 20 guardavo i 35enni. A 30 i 45enni e a 40 i 55anni. Mi auguro di cambiate gusti perché fra un po li cerco negli ospizi


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ehh così va la vita....1,91...44 di piede....mi rompevo il cazzo in vasca....!Quindi vai con il basket.. mi stavano sul cazzo le regole....una bravo pallavolista,ottimo calciatore..... per assurdo il mio fisico non mi ha mai permesso di fare gli sport che adoravo:automobilismo e motociclismo...!Morale della favola?Trovo stupido ridurre tutto ad una questione di misure....esistono teste belle e persone belle.....siam molto di più di freddi centimentri!!!



Quoto e se posso approvo:up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Farfalla maurizio si pone male....!Lui preferisce una tipologia di donne....ma i gusti cambiano....!Quando avevo 18 anni andavo pazzo per le bionde...a 40mi piacciono le more.....a 70 adorerò le bianche.....!!


A venti anni adoravo le nere, a 40 le nere a 70 le nere. Sono monotono lo so.


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2012)

*Ultimo*

Pensavo i neri......!!!


----------



## geko (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo i neri......!!!


Ehh, ma parla sempre in codice. Lui le adora nere... Le verghe.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehh, ma parla sempre in codice. Lui le adora nere... Le verghe.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (10 Luglio 2012)

*geko*

l'avevo capito...e sto cazzo de claudio...marca male......!Claudietto hai un motivo in più per venirmi a trovare a roma...a termini è pieno di BELLE VERGHE NERISSIME CON LA PUNTA ROSA......!!!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pensavo i neri......!!!



Ah si? mizzica!! vedi che noi due abbiamo qualcosa in comune? a me piacciono le nere a te i neri :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehh, ma parla sempre in codice. Lui le adora nere... Le verghe.



mamamamamamamasputttttttttt  gelosone!


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tzè


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> l'avevo capito...e sto cazzo de claudio...marca male......!Claudietto hai un motivo in più per venirmi a trovare a roma...a termini è pieno di BELLE VERGHE NERISSIME CON LA PUNTA ROSA......!!!


Io se avevo intenzione di "venire" a Roma! mo mè passato pure il piacere! grr, vieni tu a Palermo che che che ...


----------



## geko (10 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> mamamamamamamasputttttttttt  gelosone!



Razzista. Non ho dimenticato il tuo ultimo insulto:


...Pisello pallido.


:blank:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Razzista. Non ho dimenticato il tuo ultimo insulto:
> 
> 
> ...Pisello pallido.
> ...



Ehhh ? ma ora vuoi far capire che non ti piace essere insultato? E non sono razzista io... uffa però!  vuoi che prenda il sole integralmente ?


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tzè




Carino...


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Carino...



 Zittuti!! zittuti!! che ...... shhhh che se insistiscocococo magari...


----------



## exStermy (10 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zittuti!! zittuti!! che ...... shhhh che se insistiscocococo magari...


ehhhhhhhhhh?

ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Zittuti!! zittuti!! che ...... shhhh che se insistiscocococo magari...


'zzo significa?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Luglio 2012)

Allora, cerco di riassumere: Sgnaurizio, che non inviterò mai più in albergo a mie spese, ha pensato che facessimo tutto 'sto bailamme perchè in realtà smaniamo per sapere qualcosa in più di lui. Quello che non aveva capito era che il nostro unico scopo era conoscere le misure di Minerva, c'era un complotto in atto da qualche mese. Ragazze, missione compiuta anche questa volta.
A proposito... Sgnaurizio alludeva elegantemente al fatto che Minerva gli abbia chiesto di lavorare per lui. Dato che conosciamo Minerva non facciamo assolutamente fatica a crederci, è sempre lì a bombardare tutti di MP, aveva chiesto lavoro anche a me, ma volevo prima accertarmi di un paio di cosette. Ora so, Minerva: mi dispiace, ma sei troppo gnocca, poi mi si intasa l'ufficio.
Se qualcuno fosse interessato comunque, di fronte all'albergo in cui ho ospitato Sgnaurizio, cercano una persona per il ruolo di paradello da batana... è assolutamente necessario un fisico idoneo.


----------



## Eliade (10 Luglio 2012)

Ma in tutto questo la cassiera?

Ma fa che si scopa già un altro cliente?


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, cerco di riassumere: Sgnaurizio, che non inviterò mai più in albergo a mie spese, ha pensato che facessimo tutto 'sto bailamme perchè in realtà smaniamo per sapere qualcosa in più di lui. Quello che non aveva capito era che il nostro unico scopo era conoscere le misure di Minerva, c'era un complotto in atto da qualche mese. Ragazze, missione compiuta anche questa volta.
> A proposito... Sgnaurizio alludeva elegantemente al fatto che Minerva gli abbia chiesto di lavorare per lui. Dato che conosciamo Minerva non facciamo assolutamente fatica a crederci, è sempre lì a bombardare tutti di MP, aveva chiesto lavoro anche a me, ma volevo prima accertarmi di un paio di cosette. Ora so, Minerva: mi dispiace, ma sei troppo gnocca, poi mi si intasa l'ufficio.
> Se qualcuno fosse interessato comunque, di fronte all'albergo in cui ho ospitato Sgnaurizio, cercano una persona per il ruolo di paradello da batana... è assolutamente necessario un fisico idoneo.


c'è il piccolo particolare che avere certe misure non garantisce proprio nulla e si può essere un inguardabile cesso comunque


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è il piccolo particolare che avere certe misure non garantisce proprio nulla e si può essere un inguardabile cesso comunque


Ma lo sai Minerva che a letto le cesse sono cento volte meglio di quelle che si credono belle?
Provare per credere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma lo sai Minerva che a letto le cesse sono cento volte meglio di quelle che si credono belle?
> Provare per credere eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ci credo senza ombra di dubbio


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora, cerco di riassumere: Sgnaurizio, che non inviterò mai più in albergo a mie spese, ha pensato che facessimo tutto 'sto bailamme perchè in realtà smaniamo per sapere qualcosa in più di lui. Quello che non aveva capito era che il nostro unico scopo era conoscere le misure di Minerva, c'era un complotto in atto da qualche mese. Ragazze, missione compiuta anche questa volta.
> A proposito... Sgnaurizio alludeva elegantemente al fatto che Minerva gli abbia chiesto di lavorare per lui. Dato che conosciamo Minerva non facciamo assolutamente fatica a crederci, è sempre lì a bombardare tutti di MP, aveva chiesto lavoro anche a me, ma volevo prima accertarmi di un paio di cosette. Ora so, Minerva: mi dispiace, ma sei troppo gnocca, poi mi si intasa l'ufficio.
> Se qualcuno fosse interessato comunque, di fronte all'albergo in cui ho ospitato Sgnaurizio, cercano una persona per il ruolo di paradello da batana... è assolutamente necessario un fisico idoneo.



Se  stata tu ad invitarmi? non credo altrimenti avresti parlato  di me in un altro modo.


non ho mai ricevuto richieste di lavoro da parte di Minerva e il motivo per cui non mi iscrivo è per non ricevere MP


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se  stata tu ad invitarmi? non credo altrimenti avresti parlato  di me in un altro modo.
> 
> 
> non ho mai ricevuto richieste di lavoro da parte di Minerva e *il motivo per cui non mi iscrivo è per non ricevere MP
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hai il ciclo?

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai il ciclo?
> 
> Maurizio


ma che ciclo! Ho pure finito da anni la menopausa.





Che palle. Quindi non posso mandarti mp.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che ciclo! Ho pure finito da anni la menopausa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, mia cara lama domestica, hai smesso anche di usare soia e trifoglio rosso? 

Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma che ciclo! Ho pure finito da anni la menopausa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero'..passano in fretta gli anni li'...


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No, mia cara lama domestica, hai smesso anche di usare soia e trifoglio rosso?
> 
> Maurizio


Trifoglio rosso? Oibò! E di grazia. A cosa serve?

Non è nei miei ingredienti da antro della strega.


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> pero'..passano in fretta gli anni li'...


Ma si Lothar, non lo sai?
Io sono super over 50 per maurizio...e pensa anche che abbia le tette rifatte.
In effetti la mia terza sembra rifatta da tanto è perfetta.
Anzi era...ormai...le ho alle ginocchia visto  l'età che ho.

Insomma. Dice che i miei atteggiamenti da ragazzina sono ridicoli e privi di stile, e che sicuramente non ho un comportamento consono alla mia età e quindi mi rendo ridicola eccetera.

Pensieri complessi....


----------



## lothar57 (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma si Lothar, non lo sai?
> Io sono super over 50 per maurizio...e pensa anche che abbia le tette rifatte.
> In effetti la mia terza sembra rifatta da tanto è perfetta.
> Anzi era...ormai...le ho alle ginocchia visto l'età che ho.
> ...


non lo sapevo.....

ahahaha che cazzata..io posso attestare l'esatto contrario perche'ti ho vista..
Tebe e'una bella donna,che qualunque uomo bramerebbe.. e se lo scrivo,che sono selettivo....
piuttosto sai che e'un vezzo comune?non so perche'..anche a me uno ha scritto che racconto balle..che sono il contrario di quello che sembro..perche'Tebe??
io ho una spiegazione...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se  stata tu ad invitarmi? non credo altrimenti avresti parlato  di me in un altro modo.
> 
> 
> non ho mai ricevuto richieste di lavoro da parte di Minerva e il motivo per cui non mi iscrivo è per non ricevere MP
> ...


Avresti la casella intasata.....
E dopo questa direi che ti sei giocato tutte lecarte


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo sapevo.....
> 
> ahahaha che cazzata..io posso attestare l'esatto contrario perche'ti ho vista..
> Tebe e'una bella donna,che qualunque uomo bramerebbe.. e se lo scrivo,che sono selettivo....
> ...


vabbè Lothar ma non ero mica io quella che hai visto dai.  

Lo sai come funziona qui. Si broccola, si inventano vite, pensieri...
si gioca ecco.




bei tempi quando avevo solo 50 anni.
Che nostalgia.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Avresti la casella intasata.....
> E dopo questa direi che ti sei giocato tutte lecarte


Tanto tu fai il mazziere che problema c'è.

Maurizio


----------



## lothar57 (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vabbè Lothar ma non ero mica io quella che hai visto dai.
> 
> Lo sai come funziona qui. Si broccola, si inventano vite, pensieri...
> si gioca ecco.
> ...


vero...e neanch'io sono quello che stamattina ne ha ''cucinate''al cell ben tre..me lo sono sognato..in realta'sono fedelissimo,con la pancia,i capelli bianchi.. gli occhi galli,e faccio sesso ogni 19mesi..a pagamento perche' Cita,la moglie non me la da'...

tesoro il problema e'reale..sai quante donne mi hanno raccontato di avere accettato un'incontro,in base alla foto..e vedersi poi davanti il tipo....ma con 25 anni in piu'addosso...????quindi gli stessi pensano che Tebe e Lothar siano finti...


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

che tedio yawn.
ma che importanza ha come siamo?
qua si viene per dialogare...sicché...


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio yawn.
> ma che importanza ha come siamo?
> qua si viene per dialogare...sicché...


ma era per rispondere a maurizio nostro...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma era per rispondere a maurizio nostro...



:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vabbè Lothar ma non ero mica io quella che hai visto dai.
> 
> Lo sai come funziona qui. Si broccola, si inventano vite, pensieri...
> si gioca ecco.
> ...


Potresti averne anche 20 di anni, questo non cambia il tuo status di zingara,  poi porti la 38 c'è anche il rischio che tu sia malata, sai ne ho sentito molto parlare ultimamente, per sicurezza mi sono buttato nelle taglie 42 


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio yawn.
> ma che importanza ha come siamo?
> qua si viene per dialogare...sicché...



Comincio a pensare che tu scriva i biglietti per i baci Perugina (ora Nestlè)

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Potresti averne anche 20 di anni, questo non cambia il tuo status di zingara,  poi porti la 38 c'è anche il rischio che tu sia malata, sai ne ho sentito molto parlare ultimamente, per sicurezza mi sono buttato nelle taglie 42
> 
> 
> Maurizio


ma dai...ci hai creduto davvero che porto la 38?



Che tordo


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma dai...ci hai creduto davvero che porto la 38?
> 
> 
> 
> Che tordo



Hai ragione una che si cala l 'età, cala tutto, come non può calarsi anche la taglia.


Maurizio


----------



## Minerva (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comincio a pensare che tu scriva i biglietti per i baci Perugina (ora Nestlè)
> 
> Maurizio


sì.
comunque guarda che puoi iscriverti e non ricevere messaggi privati come faccio io
fino a che parli in grigio non riesco a leggerti con interesse


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Potresti averne anche 20 di anni, questo non cambia il tuo status di zingara,  poi porti la 38 c'è anche il rischio che tu sia malata, sai ne ho sentito molto parlare ultimamente, per sicurezza mi sono buttato nelle taglie 42
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Zingara voglio vivere come teeeeeeeeee
Scopare con chi mi pare sempre e perchèèèèèèèèèèèèè

Tebe sei profonda profondissima come Linda Lovelace...

Maurizio ho sfidato lo sfizio...

Mi sono fatto fare un soffocotto da tebe...

E pensa dato che sono nano...e testa di cazzo...
Mi ha ingoiato tutto quanto....
AH che incredibile innominabile lussuria...

Che gola profonda...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Zingara voglio vivere come teeeeeeeeee
> Scopare con chi mi pare sempre e perchèèèèèèèèèèèèè
> 
> Tebe sei profonda profondissima come Linda Lovelace...
> ...



Senza dentiera deve essere sicuramente eccezionale.

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> comunque guarda che puoi iscriverti e non ricevere messaggi privati come faccio io
> fino a che parli in grigio non riesco a leggerti con interesse



ah, una questione di colori, grigio argento è il mio  preferito ho tutte le macchine di quel colore.


Maurizio


----------



## contepinceton (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senza dentiera deve essere sicuramente eccezionale.
> 
> Maurizio


SI...na super sensazione da provare....
Quasi quasi mi innamoro a sto giro...
Poi mi ha sputato fuori e ho rivissuto il trauma della nascita
Ero tutto nuovo...


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Senza dentiera deve essere sicuramente eccezionale.
> 
> Maurizio


scusate per l Z 

Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.
> comunque guarda che puoi iscriverti e non ricevere messaggi privati come faccio io
> fino a che parli in grigio non riesco a leggerti con interesse


Comunque, a parte taglie, altezza, età, ammiro molto le donne che dimostrano classe come te.



Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> il motivo per cui non mi iscrivo è per non ricevere MP
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Abbattetemi.


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbattetemi.


sarebbe troppo facile.
Non avremo mai questa pietà per te.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Chi è il tuo capitano preferito? Kirk, Picard o Archer? Occhio a come rispondi.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Abbattetemi.


Faccine che ridono a crepapelle (con il cell non posso pubblicarle)


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi è il tuo capitano preferito? Kirk, Picard o Archer? Occhio a come rispondi.


A chi chiedi?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> A chi chiedi?


A te(be). Non ti piaceva Star Trek o sbaglio?


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

*Tebe*

Cosa c'è nel tuo avatarssssss


blu


----------



## passante (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa c'è nel tuo avatarssssss
> 
> 
> blu


una grande cit.: "AB normal" :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te(be). Non ti piaceva Star Trek o sbaglio?



Volevo chiederti come sta tua figlia "Toy Girl" tutto bene in famiglia?

Poi ti cercava Superman con i raggi gamma

guarda che il sole fuori è diverso da quello che vedevi tu a scacchi  


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A te(be). Non ti piaceva Star Trek o sbaglio?



no non sbagli....ma adesso sono terrorizzata nel rispondere...

Va beh. Rischio.

Ho sempre adorato l'isterico Picard però anche Archer non male ma giusto per un giro veloce nella galassia e senza impegno.
In u7n attacco klingon vorrei essere con Picard, non con Archer

Kirk non lo considero nemmeno.
Non amo gli uomini testosteronici nemmeno nello spazio.






come sono andata?:scared:


----------



## maybek (10 Luglio 2012)

*Picard*

Picard da sicurezza...kirk sa un pò di capitan schettino piacciono e fanfarone


----------



## passante (10 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Picard da sicurezza...*kirk sa un pò di capitan schettino *piacciono e fanfarone


:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> una grande cit.: "AB normal" :rotfl:



No dai che c'è che non si vede?


p.s Se al mese guadagni 1000 Euro e ti promettono un aumento del 5%, quanto dovrai poi prendere?


blu


----------



## maybek (10 Luglio 2012)

*Era*

​


passante ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:


Era piacione ma scrivo con l ipad


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Cosa c'è nel tuo avatarssssss
> 
> 
> blu



Non hai mai visto Frankestein  junior?

è lunga da spiegare!!!


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> No dai che c'è che non si vede?
> 
> 
> p.s *Se al mese guadagni 1000 Euro e ti promettono un aumento del 5%, quanto dovrai poi prendere?
> ...



Ho toppato la risposta sette volte.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non hai mai visto Frankestein  junior?
> 
> è lunga da spiegare!!!


Si,ho guardato un po' su google alla risposta di ser. Passante ma non capisco :-(


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho toppato la risposta sette volte.


Strano eppure hai sempre un certezza logica nei tuoi ragionamenti.


Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Strano eppure hai sempre un certezza logica nei tuoi ragionamenti.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


solo quando si parla di pipini, guest star e sputi.

Tutto il resto è arabo per me.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> solo quando si parla di pipini, guest star e sputi.
> 
> Tutto il resto è arabo per me.


Va beh, dai di Star Trek te ne intendi mica ti devi abbattere così.

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no non sbagli....ma adesso sono terrorizzata nel rispondere...
> 
> Va beh. Rischio.
> 
> ...


E' coperto da segreto istruttorio, mi spiace.


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' coperto da segreto istruttorio, mi spiace.


Il tuo invece?


....e di deep space nine....che ne pensi?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tuo invece?
> 
> 
> ....e di deep space nine....che ne pensi?


Il mio non posso dirtelo, ovviamente. DS9, le prime stagioni così così, verso la fine era diventato veramente bello ed anche il Capitano Cisco s'era datto una bella svegliata, complice il drastico taglio di capelli. Voyager l'hai mai vista?


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2012)

Io cominciavo a chiedermi se stavo diventando omosessuale guardando le tutine aderenti di Tpoll.
Secondo me le hanno fatto lasciare la federazione sua proprio per permetterle un guardaroba più fornito.


----------



## Non Registrato (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il tuo invece?
> 
> 
> ....e di deep space nine....che ne pensi?


E' coperto dal segreto Clinico   hahhahaahahahhahahaha
ma si può essere più di così haahahahahahahhaahah
ma è iniziata la consegna dei regali, della raccolta punti ? hahahahahahahaahah
scelto tra le varie padelle haahahahahahhahaha


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io cominciavo a chiedermi se stavo diventando omosessuale guardando le tutine aderenti di Tpoll.
> Secondo me le hanno fatto lasciare la federazione sua proprio per permetterle un guardaroba più fornito.


La migliore rimarrà sempre 7D9.


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il mio non posso dirtelo, ovviamente. DS9, le prime stagioni così così, verso la fine era diventato veramente bello ed anche il Capitano Cisco s'era datto una bella svegliata, complice il drastico taglio di capelli. Voyager l'hai mai vista?


Concordo con DS9. Anche a me alla fine era piaciuta un sacco.
Voyager anche mi è piaciuta molto pur non amando troppo la capitana ma devo ammettere che per la storia ci stava.

Ho tutte le serie, tranne la prima storica che mi fa raccapriccio, in dvd

Ogni tanto me le riguardo.
Un autistica in sostanza.

mentre i film li guardavo e guardo solo per "dovere" ma farei volentieri a meno.
Tu?


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Concordo con DS9. Anche a me alla fine era piaciuta un sacco.
> Voyager anche mi è piaciuta molto pur non amando troppo la capitana ma devo ammettere che per la storia ci stava.
> 
> Ho tutte le serie, tranne la prima storica che mi fa raccapriccio, in cd.
> ...


I film veramente belli sono i primi due, per me. Quelli del periodo TNG sono carini, con qualche picco (Generazioni), ma niente di che. Anche l'ultimo reboot di JJ Abrams mi ha lasciato piuttosto freddino, pure se tutto sommato è godibile. Sai cosa dovresti provare? Babylon V. Mai sentita?


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> I film veramente belli sono i primi due, per me. Quelli del periodo TNG sono carini, con qualche picco (Generazioni), ma niente di che. Anche l'ultimo reboot di JJ Abrams mi ha lasciato piuttosto freddino, pure se tutto sommato è godibile. Sai cosa dovresti provare? Babylon V. Mai sentita?


Si, ho anche provato a guardarla ma...niente...

Dopo star trek nulla mi ha più attirata come serie di fantascienza.

In compenso mi piacciono molto i film (non trek)

Anche a me l'ultimo ha lasciato freddina...ma già sapevo...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, ho anche provato a guardarla ma...niente...
> 
> Dopo star trek nulla mi ha più attirata come serie di fantascienza.
> 
> ...


Con BV dovresti riuscire a passare i primi episodi, che sono veramente pesanti. Poi le cose migliorano e la serie decolla verso lidi degni se non migliori dei migliori Star Trek da metà della seconda. Da lì in poi è tutto bello, tutto tutto.
I film di fantascienza dici? Bè si. Diciamo che a me, tranne la corrente cyberpunk e specificamente Gibson, la fantascienza piace tutta, soprattutto da leggere.


----------



## Tebe (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con BV dovresti riuscire a passare i primi episodi, che sono veramente pesanti. Poi le cose migliorano e la serie decolla verso lidi degni se non migliori dei migliori Star Trek da metà della seconda. Da lì in poi è tutto bello, tutto tutto.
> I film di fantascienza dici? Bè si. Diciamo che a me, tranne la* corrente cyberpunk* e specificamente Gibson, la fantascienza piace tutta, soprattutto da leggere.


Va bene allora, ci riprovo. In effetti avevo mollato al terzo episodio.

Sui film guardo tutto ciò che può ricondurre alla fantascienza ma i libri proprio no.
Non riesco ad entusiasmarmi e sono una carta platino IBS quindi leggo.

L'unica serie che ho letto fino al decimo libro mi pare, è stata Dune, che mi era pure piaciuta un sacco.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Luglio 2012)

Ma tu esattamente, a parte Dune, cos‘hai provato a leggere di fantascienza? Perchè di fantascienza ce n‘è di diversi tipi, un pò come i film.


----------



## Flavia (10 Luglio 2012)

Asimov, Crichton
:up:


----------



## UltimoSangre (10 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu esattamente, a parte Dune, cos‘hai provato a leggere di fantascienza? Perchè di fantascienza ce n‘è di diversi tipi, un pò come i film.


Hey, interssa anche a me, se hai autori validi di fantascienza consiglia


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Comunque, a parte taglie, altezza, età, ammiro molto le donne che dimostrano classe come te.
> 
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Continuo a sostenere che tu sei il fratello gemello di Lothar. Vi hanno sicuramente separati alla nascita. Solo che, devo ammettere, Lothar è cresciuto molto meglio


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Hey, interssa anche a me, se hai autori validi di fantascienza consiglia


Asimov (Il Ciclo dei Robot e quello della Fondazione)
Bradbury (Farheniet 451)
Kurt Vonnegut (Mattatoio nr 5 <----- per me IL romanzo di fantascienza)
Philip K Dick (un pò tutto, anche se per me il meglio è nella novellistica breve e non nei romanzi)
Robert Heinlein (Storia futura)
Douglas Adams (Tutta la serie della Guida Galattica per gli Autostoppisti)


Questi sono i must.........poi ce ne sono altri milioni, ma io comincerei da questi


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Continuo a sostenere che tu sei il fratello gemello di Lothar. Vi hanno sicuramente separati alla nascita. Solo che, devo ammettere, Lothar è cresciuto molto meglio


non ti va bene nemmeno che faccio i complimenti a Minerva?

Maurizio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hanno declassata a facchino di terza categoria.


per me sei timido tu :rotfl:


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Asimov (Il Ciclo dei Robot e quello della Fondazione)
> Bradbury (Farheniet 451)
> Kurt Vonnegut (Mattatoio nr 5 <----- per me IL romanzo di fantascienza)
> Philip K Dick (un pò tutto, anche se per me il meglio è nella novellistica breve e non nei romanzi)
> ...


Già letti tutti


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Già letti tutti


Asimov a me ha polverizzato gli attibuti. Col volo pindarico che ha fatto poi alla fine mettendo insieme in un pastrocchio personaggi che non c'entravano un cazzo tra loro, beh, ha toccato il fondo.
A suo tempo me l'ero goduto, ma poi uno fa pure indigestione.

Io direi:
"Anni senza fine (City)" di Cliffrod d. Simak
"La Strada delle Stelle" di Larry Niven e Jerry Pournelle
"Eclissi totale" di Brunner
"Straniero in terra straniera" di Heinlein
"Cronache marziane" di Ray Bradbury che è un'opera assolutamente immancabile (tutti i racconti di Bradbury in generale).

Poi vado a dare una rispolverata alla libreria e ti dico, ma ce n'è, altro che se ce n'è!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Asimov (Il Ciclo dei Robot e quello della Fondazione)
> Bradbury (Farheniet 451)
> *Kurt Vonnegut (Mattatoio nr 5 <----- per me IL romanzo di fantascienza)*
> Philip K Dick (un pò tutto, anche se per me il meglio è nella novellistica breve e non nei romanzi)
> ...


Mi prostro.
Hanno pure ridato il film poco tempo fa, ma me lo sono perso


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Già letti tutti


se vuoi passare ai thriller, comincia dall'estratto conto...

ahahahah


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Asimov a me ha polverizzato gli attibuti. Col volo pindarico che ha fatto poi alla fine mettendo insieme in un pastrocchio personaggi che non c'entravano un cazzo tra loro, beh, ha toccato il fondo.
> A suo tempo me l'ero goduto, ma poi uno fa pure indigestione.
> 
> Io direi:
> ...


Grazie mille anche a te.
I primi due forse mi mancano...


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vuoi passare ai thriller, comincia dall'estratto conto...
> 
> ahahahah


quello è un horror


----------



## Ultimo (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> quello è un horror



Nel mio caso un libro manco scritto.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se vuoi passare ai thriller, comincia dall'estratto conto...
> 
> ahahahah


paura


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non ti va bene nemmeno che faccio i complimenti a Minerva?
> 
> Maurizio


maurice...avvio  i documenti per adottarti con la supplica che tu mi faccia tanti nipotini modellini e modelline.


je t'en prie!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Hey, interssa anche a me, se hai autori validi di fantascienza consiglia


Dicevo che di fantascienza ce n'è un sacco, proprio perchè se non si sa dove cercare è difficile orientarsi e facile prendere delle fregature. Comunque, per lo più quelli che citerò sono autori di fantascienza classica, se vogliamo, anche del periodo d'oro. La farò breve anche perchè mi fa fatica scrivere. Inserisco anche uno o due libri di riferimento per ciascun autore.  

Edmond Hamilton - I Guardiani delle Stelle (fantascienza classica che più classica non si può. Imperi stellari, principesse, intrighi, guerre galattiche, pianeti ed alieni esotici e chi più ne ha più ne metta.)

Arthur C. Clarke - La sentinella, Le guide del tramonto (Clarke era anzitutto un fisico e questa formazione scientifica si riflette molto nei suoi scritti, tant'è che gli alieni stessi, per dire, appaiono solo in un paio di suoi libri, uno dei quali è proprio il secondo, bellissimo, libro che ho citato.)

Robert A. Heinlein - Fanteria delle Spazio (un caposaldo del genere, Heinlein ha scritto alcuni dei più bei romanzi di fantascienza di sempre, peraltro diversissimi tra loro, come possono esserlo Fanteria dello Spazio e Straniero in Terra Straniera, tant'è che quest'ultimo ad un certo punto venne pure adottato come libro di riferimento da certe frange hippie degli anni 60.)

Ray Bradbury - Cronache Marziane, Fahrenheit 451 (stile unico ed inimitabile.)

Theodore Sturgeon - Nascita del Superuomo (spesso un poeta, più che un semplice scrittore. Tra l'altro, ha partecipato anche alla stesure della scenggiatura di un paio di episodi di Star Trek, la serie classica. La prima direttiva è opera sua.)

John Wyndham - Il Giorno dei Trifidi, I Figli dell'Invasione (anche qui, fantascienza classicissima, ma anche discretamente originale. Portato molte volte al cinema ed in tv.)

Ben Bova - Giove chiama Terra, Orion (autore molto noto per alcuni suoi cicli di romanzi, fantascienza di qualità.)

Orson Scott Card - Il Gioco di Ender (questo libro dovrebbe figurare tra i libri di testo delle scuole superiori.)

Ce ne sono tanti, tanti tanti, però mi fermo qua. Asimov personalmente l'ho sempre considerato sopravvalutatissimo, ma è un'opinione come tante. Dick è forse più noto adesso che è stato scippato dal cinema piuttosto che in vita. Comunque, anche qui, il cinema l'ha rivalutato più di quanto non meritasse. Douglas Adams funziona per i primi due libri, poi stucca, purtroppo, anche se i questi due vale proprio la pena leggerli.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> per me sei timido tu :rotfl:


Ah, sicuro.


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo che di fantascienza ce n'è un sacco, proprio perchè se non si sa dove cercare è difficile orientarsi e facile prendere delle fregature. Comunque, per lo più quelli che citerò sono autori di fantascienza classica, se vogliamo, anche del periodo d'oro. La farò breve anche perchè mi fa fatica scrivere. Inserisco anche uno o due libri di riferimento per ciascun autore.
> 
> Edmond Hamilton - I Guardiani delle Stelle (fantascienza classica che più classica non si può. Imperi stellari, principesse, intrighi, guerre galattiche, pianeti ed alieni esotici e chi più ne ha più ne metta.)
> 
> ...


Grazie mille degli spunti.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Figurati, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> maurice...avvio  i documenti per adottarti con la supplica che tu mi faccia tanti nipotini modellini e modelline.
> 
> 
> je t'en prie!


There was nothing to it

Maurizo


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> There was nothing to it


Eh?


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questo è molto vero, come saprai benissimo che le anoressiche portano dalla 34 in giù e no la 40, (parlo sempre della taglia intesa come pantaloni e gonne) la quaranta la portano le ragazze e donne toniche.
> In certi capi di moda la taglia + grande è la 42, rimane difficile trovare anche la 44
> Mi sembra strano che nessuna sia entrata mai in un negozio di alta moda,
> Può darsi sia stato scambiato per uno 0-12 benetton, non trovando la lor taglia abituale.
> ...





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se stata tu ad invitarmi? non credo altrimenti avresti parlato di me in un altro modo.
> 
> 
> non ho mai ricevuto richieste di lavoro da parte di Minerva e il motivo per cui non mi iscrivo è per non ricevere MP
> ...


io parlavo di Sgnaurizio, tu che c'entri? ma dài, rilassati, stavo scherzando, fraintendendo volutamente questo post. Dei due avrebbe dovuto offendersi Minerva, che invece è stata allo scherzo. Stai sciallo...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Con BV dovresti riuscire a passare i primi episodi, che sono veramente pesanti. Poi le cose migliorano e la serie decolla verso lidi degni se non migliori dei migliori Star Trek da metà della seconda. Da lì in poi è tutto bello, tutto tutto.
> *I film di fantascienza dici? Bè si. Diciamo che a me, tranne la corrente cyberpunk e specificamente Gibson, la fantascienza piace tutta, soprattutto da leggere*.


Fermo restando che la penso come te, specialmente su Gibson, a Neuromante, l'unico che mi sono OSTINATO a finire, un 6 e mezzo glielo si può dare dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Fermo restando che la penso come te, specialmente su Gibson, a Neuromante, l'unico che mi sono OSTINATO a finire, un 6 e mezzo glielo si può dare dai.


Eh no, amico mio. Tu sei di manica larga. Per me, un meritatissimo tre meno meno.


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey, potresti provarci con la commessa di una libreria: avreste più argomenti in comune.
E vuoi mettere Asimov rispetto alle marche di tonno sott'olio?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Arthur C. Clarke - La sentinella, Le guide del tramonto (Clarke era anzitutto un fisico e questa formazione scientifica si riflette molto nei suoi scritti, tant'è che gli alieni stessi, per dire, appaiono solo in un paio di suoi libri, uno dei quali è proprio il secondo, bellissimo, libro che ho citato.)


Azz. Come ho potuto dimenticarlo. Ci credi che Incontro con Rama, comprato e letto in una notte ? 

Di Heinlein mi è piaciuto molto La Luna è una severa Maestra.

Aggiungerei alla lista anche Matheson con il suo immortale: Io sono leggenda. (Esempio di come certi sceneggiatori di Hollywood dovrebbero essere spediti per direttissima nelle miniere di sale in Siberia, hanno completamente stravolto il senso del romanzo stì maledetti, e l'aggravante è che non ne vedo il motivo, l'originalità di quel romanzo, il messaggio è proprio nel titolo e nel finale......e quegli stronzi hanno dovuto stravolgere tutto....alla fine del film rivolevo i soldi indietro)


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

è questo il tred della fantascienza?
è l'unico genere che non leggo perché evidentemente non ho abbastanza fantasia per riuscire a visualizzare certi concetti.
dico fantascienza e penso ai colori e alla musica di 2001 odissea nello spazio.
tutto il resto è noia 
non l'ho mai detto...viva kubrick:singleeye:


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh?


Questa non la trovi su google è inglese parlato.


Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Azz. Come ho potuto dimenticarlo. Ci credi che Incontro con Rama, comprato e letto in una notte ?
> 
> Di Heinlein mi è piaciuto molto La Luna è una severa Maestra.
> 
> Aggiungerei alla lista anche Matheson con il suo immortale: Io sono leggenda. (Esempio di come certi sceneggiatori di Hollywood dovrebbero essere spediti per direttissima nelle miniere di sale in Siberia, hanno completamente stravolto il senso del romanzo stì maledetti, e l'aggravante è che non ne vedo il motivo, l'originalità di quel romanzo, il messaggio è proprio nel titolo e nel finale......e quegli stronzi hanno dovuto stravolgere tutto....alla fine del film rivolevo i soldi indietro)


Incontro con Rama è spettacolare, così come La Luna è una Severa Maestra. Io Sono Leggenda non lo vedo tanto come scifi, però. Cioè, diciamo che di elementi fantascientifici non è che ha tanto. Altrimenti, per dire, avrei potuto citare anche il racconto La Nebbia, di Stephen King. O anche L'Uomo In Fuga, per dire. Mai letti?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Azz. Come ho potuto dimenticarlo. Ci credi che Incontro con Rama, comprato e letto in una notte ?
> 
> Di Heinlein mi è piaciuto molto La Luna è una severa Maestra.
> 
> Aggiungerei alla lista anche Matheson con il suo immortale: Io sono leggenda. (Esempio di come certi sceneggiatori di Hollywood dovrebbero essere spediti per direttissima nelle miniere di sale in Siberia, hanno completamente stravolto il senso del romanzo stì maledetti, e l'aggravante è che non ne vedo il motivo, l'originalità di quel romanzo, il messaggio è proprio nel titolo e nel finale......e quegli stronzi hanno dovuto stravolgere tutto....alla fine del film rivolevo i soldi indietro)


Si, "le guide del tramonto" me l'ero dimenticato pure io, ma è immancabile.
Il libro di Matheson però mi pareva che si intitolasse diversamente. Sono daccordo con te sul film.
C'è un racconto breve bellissimo di Heinlein sullo stesso argomento "Regola per sopravvivere".

Riguardo alle trasposizioni cinematografiche fatte col culo penso a quel film con Schwarzenegger: "L'implacabile", che rispetto al libro è stato veramente un'insulto!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Questa non la trovi su google è inglese parlato.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


Pensa un pò che figurone farai con gli anglofoni.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa un pò che figurone farai con gli anglofoni.


la vedo dura, se penso   quando ti presenti al supermercato, su mille persone che lo frequentano hai ricevuto un solo ciao, devi piacere molto dal vivo.

Maurzio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Io ho trovato "Incontro con Rama" (dal quale è poi nata l'idea di 2001 Space Odissey) un po' deludente.
L'ho trovato troppo "tronco", mentre io di solito quando finisco un libro sento come se la storia continuasse in qualche modo, qui mi si è proprio chiusa una porta, di colpo.

Sono anni che tento di ricordare il titolo e l'autore di un libro nel quale si narrava di un'astronave enorme, solita sorta di arca di noè, dove al posto del denaro si usavano frasi di un preteso "libro sacro" che in realtà era il manuale di navigazione.
Qualcuno può aiutarmi?


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vedo dura, se penso   quando ti presenti al supermercato, su mille persone che lo frequentano hai ricevuto un solo ciao, devi piacere molto dal vivo.
> 
> Maurzio



ho lasciato una I era per te joe (hai presente il dito medio)


Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo il tred della fantascienza?
> è l'unico genere che non leggo perché evidentemente non ho abbastanza fantasia per riuscire a visualizzare certi concetti.
> dico fantascienza e penso ai colori e alla musica di 2001 odissea nello spazio.
> tutto il resto è noia
> non l'ho mai detto...viva kubrick:singleeye:


se' proprio odissea....

ahahahah

odissea 2001 nello spazio, solaris e dune so' le peggio cacate di film di fantascienza della storia...

mai riuscito a vederli una volta dall'inizio alla fine...

li dovrebbe passa' gratis la mutua agli insonni...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> la vedo dura, se penso quando ti presenti al supermercato, su mille persone che lo frequentano hai ricevuto un solo ciao, devi piacere molto dal vivo.
> 
> Maurzio


Be si, Maurzio, non è che sanno del mio status, altrimenti mi stenderebbero il tappeto rosso ed ondate e ondate e ondate e ondate di modelle (cassiere e non) farebbero DI TUTTO per pagarmi una notte in albergo con loro, e le sceglierei SOLO taglia QUARANTA o meno. Sennò, oh, i canoni di bellezza che li hanno inventati a fare. Alla fine sono un tipo modesto io, mica ho i miei.


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se' proprio odissea....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


infatti ho detto una grande cazzata io definendo odissea un film di fantascienza.
passami ringhio


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se' proprio odissea....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Solaris fa cagare anche il libro. Dune purtroppo non è mai stato tradotto in celluloide bene, anzi. E Odissea 2001 non è tratto dal libro omonimo ma il contrario, ovvero caso raro di libro tratto dal film. In realtà il film è ispirato ad un racconto, La Sentinella, appunto.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Be si, Maurzio, non è che sanno del mio status, altrimenti mi stenderebbero il tappeto rosso ed ondate e ondate e ondate e ondate di modelle (cassiere e non) farebbero DI TUTTO per pagarmi una notte in albergo con loro, e le sceglierei SOLO taglia QUARANTA o meno. Sennò, oh, i canoni di bellezza che li hanno inventati a fare. Alla fine sono un tipo modesto io, mica ho i miei.


Sbagli il tuo status si capisce subito è proprio quella la tua rovina,  a proposito come mai ti hanno rilasciato? ti puzzavano troppo i piedi? o gli impegnavi troppo la biblioteca e tropo stufi dei tuoi posticipi riassunti?


Maurizio


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sbagli il tuo status si capisce subito è proprio quella la tua rovina,  a proposito come mai ti hanno rilasciato? ti puzzavano troppo i piedi? o gli impegnavi troppo la biblioteca e tropo stufi dei tuoi posticipi riassunti?
> 
> 
> Maurizio



Ho lasciato una P sempre per te Joe, quella che ti fanno quando passi


Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Solaris fa cagare anche il libro. Dune purtroppo non è mai stato tradotto in celluloide bene, anzi. E Odissea 2001 non è tratto dal libro omonimo ma il contrario, ovvero caso raro di libro tratto dal film. In realtà il film è ispirato ad un racconto, La Sentinella, appunto.


va' che Dune come film e' stato fatto...che te sei perso...

ahahahah

la colonna sonora e' di Brian Eno che avra' perso almeno 10000 punti come compositore di musica elettronica...


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Incontro con Rama è spettacolare, così come La Luna è una Severa Maestra. Io Sono Leggenda non lo vedo tanto come scifi, però. Cioè, diciamo che di elementi fantascientifici non è che ha tanto. *Altrimenti, per dire, avrei potuto citare anche il racconto La Nebbia, di Stephen King. O anche L'Uomo In Fuga, per dire. Mai letti?*


Si. Magari non SciFi nel senso letterale del termine ma comunque parliamo di mondi e situazioni future e/o futuribili, ai due citati da te ci aggiungerei anche La Lunga Marcia.

M.M. i Ramani fanno tutto tre volte, perchè dici che la storia non continua  Comunque dopo aver scoperto che i restanti romanzi del ciclo di Rama non li ha scritti Clarke (Si è solo limitato a dare alcuni suggerimenti), mi sono rifiutato di leggerli.


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Pensa un pò che figurone farai con gli anglofoni.


Comunque la colpa è di admin che ha scritto le risposte, stamattina nemmeno ti avrei letto a te.


Maurizio


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Si. Magari non SciFi nel senso letterale del termine ma comunque parliamo di mondi e situazioni future e/o futuribili, ai due citati da te ci aggiungerei anche La Lunga Marcia.
> 
> M.M. i Ramani fanno tutto tre volte, perchè dici che la storia non continua  Comunque dopo aver scoperto che i restanti romanzi del ciclo di Rama non li ha scritti Clarke (Si è solo limitato a dare alcuni suggerimenti), mi sono rifiutato di leggerli.


Ho scritto una cagata biblica. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pensavo a "La sentinella"


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho scritto una cagata biblica. Sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Pensavo a "La sentinella"


Mi trasferisco nell'altro thread.


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2012)

Preferisco fantasy avventura....


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu esattamente, a parte Dune, cos‘hai provato a leggere di fantascienza? Perchè di fantascienza ce n‘è di diversi tipi, un pò come i film.


Con dolenza ti dico solo Asimov.
E poi ho mollato.

Credo sia una questione proprio di preferenze nel leggere.
Non amo particolarmente i romanzi in genere, infatti ne leggo pochissimi.
Leggo soprattutto di storia, medicina, serila killer, cronaca, politica...quelle robe li insomma


----------



## UltimoSangre (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con dolenza ti dico solo Asimov.
> E poi ho mollato.
> 
> Credo sia una questione proprio di preferenze nel leggere.
> ...


i porni tebe i porniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Con dolenza ti dico solo Asimov.
> E poi ho mollato.
> 
> Credo sia una questione proprio di preferenze nel leggere.
> ...



Kirk comunque.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Kirk comunque.


davvero kirk?

Come mai?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dicevo che di fantascienza ce n'è un sacco, proprio perchè se non si sa dove cercare è difficile orientarsi e facile prendere delle fregature. Comunque, per lo più quelli che citerò sono autori di fantascienza classica, se vogliamo, anche del periodo d'oro. La farò breve anche perchè mi fa fatica scrivere. Inserisco anche uno o due libri di riferimento per ciascun autore.
> 
> Edmond Hamilton - I Guardiani delle Stelle (fantascienza classica che più classica non si può. Imperi stellari, principesse, intrighi, guerre galattiche, pianeti ed alieni esotici e chi più ne ha più ne metta.)
> 
> ...


Però...un paio posso anche provare.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> i porni tebe i porniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



Dai mi sembrava brutto dirgli che gli unici romanzi che leggo sono porno....

E poi i prniiiii si guardano!!!! Mica si leggono!!!!

Che fai. Leggi un film pornI?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> davvero kirk?
> 
> Come mai?


Bè Picard è troppo cerebrale. Kirk è un guerrafondaio nato, non è che sta a pensarci troppo se deve lanciare due siluri fotonici o meno. Archer è una via di mezzo, ed infatti mi piaceva molto. Ma tra questi, Kirk lo sento più vicino.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Però...un paio posso anche provare.


Dopo Asimov ti sembrerà tutto a colori. Se lo trovi prova con La Sentinella, che è un racconto lungo (o romanzo breve) e non impegna troppo.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dopo Asimov ti sembrerà tutto a colori. Se lo trovi prova con La Sentinella, che è un racconto lungo (o romanzo breve) e non impegna troppo.


Allora lo cerco e se lo trovo appena ho finito di leggere "Storia delle altre" (si...la figura delle amanti nella storia...:mrgreen ci provo.

Grazie comunque.

Ma kirk perchè?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma kirk perchè?


http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/17154-approccio?p=943685&viewfull=1#post943685


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> appena ho finito di leggere "Storia delle altre" (si...la figura delle amanti nella storia...:mrgreen


Ma è un chiodo fisso?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è un chiodo fisso?


No, me l'hanno regalato perchè amo le biografie storiche delle donne, soprattutto regine ( e non solo europee) e quindi...
E' stato un regalo gradito anche se le altre non sono teste coronate. Non tutte almeno


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

a me interessava solo la figura di  Jeanne Hébuterne.anzi ora la bloggo


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè Picard è troppo cerebrale. Kirk è un guerrafondaio nato, non è che sta a pensarci troppo se deve lanciare due siluri fotonici o meno. Archer è una via di mezzo, ed infatti mi piaceva molto. Ma tra questi, Kirk lo sento più vicino.



ok...non ricordo se me l'ero persa o se l'ho letta e non l'ho registrata...

capito.

N' altro testosteronico





:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> N' altro testosteronico


Ah, e che t'hanno fatto i testosterone-muniti?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah, e che t'hanno fatto i testosterone-muniti?


Mio padre era un testosterone-munito.

Quando li conosci li eviti


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mio padre era un testosterone-munito.
> 
> Quando li conosci li eviti



Tuo padre è un discorso, tutto il resto dell'umanità maschile munita di testosterone (manco tanti per la verità) un altro. Non foss'altro perchè, a meno che tu, consapevolmente o meno, ti vada a ricercare un tipo di rapporto vagamente simile a quello che avevi con tuo papà, è difficile che trovi qualcuno che ti faccia lo stesso effetto. Proprio perchè non è tuo padre comunque, non c'è vincolo di sangue n'è nulla. Non è che tutti i maschi di un certo tipo sono tuo padre o sono simili a lui. Eh no.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tuo padre è un discorso, tutto il resto dell'umanità maschile munita di testosterone (manco tanti per la verità) un altro. Non foss'altro perchè, a meno che tu, consapevolmente o meno, ti vada a ricercare un tipo di rapporto vagamente simile a quello che avevi con tuo papà, è difficile che trovi qualcuno che ti faccia lo stesso effetto. Proprio perchè non è tuo padre comunque, non c'è vincolo di sangue n'è nulla. Non è che tutti i maschi di un certo tipo sono tuo padre o sono simili a lui. Eh no.


No. Ma hanno formato le mie preferenze.
Questo me lo concedi no?


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Ma dai Kirk non è credibile.  Con la pancetta, in quella tutina gialla quando faceva a cazzotti  Incommentabile.
E comunque della serie originale di Star Trek erano fantastici gli sfigati in tutina rossa. 
Minchia, arrivavano su un pianeta nuovo, e immancabilmente Kirk convocava al teletrasporto uno fra Spock, McCoy o Scott e un paio di sfigati mai visti in tutina rossa. Ecco, quelli, tempo due minuti, erano morti. Morivano sempre


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No. Ma hanno formato le mie preferenze.
> Questo me lo concedi no?



Ci mancherebbe. I gusti sono gusti, chi dice nulla. Non è che siamo tutti uguali, testosteronici inclusi.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dai Kirk non è credibile.  Con la pancetta, in quella tutina gialla quando faceva a cazzotti  Incommentabile.


Bè, ma Kirk è figlio del suo tempo. Cioè, tutta la serie classica di Star Trek è figlia del suo tempo. E' ingenua, raffazzonata, spesso e volentieri facilona, ma ha aperto un solco dove tanti e tanti hanno poi seminato.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe. I gusti sono gusti, chi dice nulla. Non è che siamo tutti uguali, testosteronici inclusi.


Certo.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè, ma Kirk è figlio del suo tempo. Cioè, tutta la serie classica di Star Trek è figlia del suo tempo. E' ingenua, raffazzonata, spesso e volentieri facilona, ma ha aperto un solco dove tanti e tanti hanno poi seminato.


E comunque parliamone. Il tenente Uhura.....grande MILF


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dai Kirk non è credibile.  Con la pancetta, in quella tutina gialla quando faceva a cazzotti  Incommentabile.
> E comunque della serie originale di Star Trek erano fantastici gli sfigati in tutina rossa.
> Minchia, arrivavano su un pianeta nuovo, e immancabilmente Kirk convocava al teletrasporto uno fra Spock, McCoy o Scott e un paio di sfigati mai visti in tutina rossa. Ecco, quelli, tempo due minuti, erano morti. *Morivano sempre *


E' vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Comunque umpagabile a broccolaggio quella puntata in cui...non me la ricordo esattamente ma c'erano tutte le donne che volevano trombare perchè il pianeta era un pò ormonale e...non mi ricordo cazzo.
Tuba ti viene in mente?
E a te Joey?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque parliamone. Il tenente Uhura.....grande MILF


Il primo approccio visto in tv tra bianchi e neri..a parte "indoivina chi viene a cena?"


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Il primo approccio visto in tv tra bianchi e neri..a parte "indoivina chi viene a cena?"


Io ci scherzo, ma effettivamente, e qui concordo col discorso di Joey, Star Trek da questo punto di vista è stato veramente un precursore in quanto a messaggi.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque umpagabile a broccolaggio quella puntata in cui...non me la ricordo esattamente ma c'erano tutte le donne che volevano trombare perchè il pianeta era un pò ormonale e...non mi ricordo cazzo.


Vedi che è un chiodo fisso?

Comunque non me la ricordo. Le ho viste tantissimi anni fa...mi ricordo una che da bambino mi fece una fifa blu, tipo che c'era questa sorta di torrone bianco gigantesco munito di una sorta di bocca, un apertura più che altro, che era un inarrestabile distruttore di mondi e che correva dietro all'Enterprise. Poi non mi ricordo come finì. Ah, e poi quell'altra dove asportano il cervello a Spock.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi che è un chiodo fisso?
> 
> Comunque non me la ricordo. Le ho viste tantissimi anni fa...mi ricordo una che da bambino mi fece una fifa blu, tipo che c'era questa sorta di torrone bianco gigantesco munito di una sorta di bocca, un apertura più che altro, che era un inarrestabile distruttore di mondi e che correva dietro all'Enterprise. Poi non mi ricordo come finì. Ah, e poi quell'altra *dove asportano il cervello a Spock*.


Non me la ricordo!!!
A me aveva terrorizzato quella degli dei tipo...che erano atterrati su quel pianeta dove c'erano tipo il dio Zeus...mannaggia lla memoria...

Non è che è un chiodo fisso con Kirk. Ogni puntata si voleva fare qualcuna o qualcuna voleva farsi lui!
Dai...


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ci scherzo, ma effettivamente, e qui concordo col discorso di Joey, Star Trek da questo punto di vista è stato veramente un precursore in quanto a messaggi.


ma tantissimo infatti.
Come topolino. E sono serissima


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dai Kirk non è credibile.  Con la pancetta, in quella tutina gialla quando faceva a cazzotti  Incommentabile.
> E comunque della serie originale di Star Trek erano fantastici gli sfigati in tutina rossa.
> Minchia, arrivavano su un pianeta nuovo, e immancabilmente Kirk convocava al teletrasporto uno fra Spock, McCoy o Scott e un paio di sfigati mai visti in tutina rossa. Ecco, quelli, tempo due minuti, erano morti. Morivano sempre


Ciao Tuba..considera anche i tempi..parliamo di 20 anni fa'mi pare...non era male comunque,si vedeva volentieri,Io non guardo la tv,vedo solo il calcio a Sky,ma ho fatto eccezzione perche'qualche gg hanno proposto una rivistazione di Visitors..allora mi piaceva..questa mi sembra fatta malino..qualcuno l'ha vista??


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io ci scherzo, ma effettivamente, e qui concordo col discorso di Joey, Star Trek da questo punto di vista è stato veramente un precursore in quanto a messaggi.


verissimo, pero' er nome dell'Enterprise lo potevano scegliere mejo....

in barese significa nel cesso...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba..considera anche i tempi..parliamo di 20 anni fa'mi pare...non era male comunque,si vedeva volentieri,Io non guardo la tv,vedo solo il calcio a Sky,ma ho fatto eccezzione perche'qualche gg hanno proposto una rivistazione di Visitors..allora mi piaceva..questa mi sembra fatta malino..qualcuno l'ha vista??


fai pure 40anni...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non me la ricordo!!!
> A me aveva terrorizzato quella degli dei tipo...che erano atterrati su quel pianeta dove c'erano tipo il dio Zeus...mannaggia lla memoria...
> 
> Non è che è un chiodo fisso con Kirk. Ogni puntata si voleva fare qualcuna o qualcuna voleva farsi lui!
> Dai...



Quella era una puntata fichissima che poi riprendono come plot per un film. Ma non con lo stesso risultato, chiaramente. Non era Zeus, ma un alieno potentissimo che voleva farsi adorare come divinità. Massì che è un chiodo fisso, perchè tu tra tutte le puntate, proprio quella delle femmine assatanate sei andata a pescare. Che c'entra Kirk? E poi la cosa che dici di Kirk capita coi testosteronici, si. Picard s'accontentava del suo earl gray e buonanotte.


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque parliamone. Il tenente Uhura.....grande MILF


bonissima...ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quella era una puntata fichissima che poi riprendono come plot per un film. Ma non con lo stesso risultato, chiaramente. Non era Zeus, ma un alieno potentissimo che voleva farsi adorare come divinità. Massì che è un chiodo fisso, perchè tu tra tutte le puntate, proprio quella delle femmine assatanate sei andata a pescare. Che c'entra Kirk? E poi la cosa che dici capita coi testosteronici, si. Picard s'accontentava del suo earl gray e buonanotte.


Si certo, non era Zeus ma nella mia mente lo codifico come Zeus!

Joey...ripeto.
Non è che sono andata a prendere quella delle assatanate.
E che praticamente in ogni puntata ce n'era una.
Come che centra kirk. Non ti ricordi quelle inquadrature sui suoi occhi languidi e scoperecci?
la sua figura era ammantata di sensualità. Una sensualità demodè già allora, ma...
Insomma non devo mica spiegarti la figura di kirk, no?

Ah..Picard......il cerebrale.....:inlove: con quei modi rigidi. Quegli occhi sempre seri.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Tuba..considera anche i tempi..parliamo di 20 anni fa'mi pare...non era male comunque,si vedeva volentieri,Io non guardo la tv,vedo solo il calcio a Sky,ma ho fatto eccezzione perche'qualche gg hanno proposto una rivistazione di Visitors..allora mi piaceva..questa mi sembra fatta malino..qualcuno l'ha vista??


La serie originale penso sia a cavallo fra i 50 e i 60.
Immagina l'America a quei tempi in cui sugli autobus c'era la sezione per i neri e quella per i bianchi e invece Uhra era sul ponte di comando dell'Enterprise, anzi, c'erano pure un Cinese/Giapponese, Sulu, (la guerra era finita solo 15/20 anni prima) e, udite udite, un russo (Checov). E si era in pieno periodo di Guerra Fredda, mica bau bau micio micio.
Ma potrei andare avanti per ore. Si pensi solo alla Prima Direttiva: non si può interferire con lo sviluppo di popoli che ancora non hanno scoperto il motore a curvatura. Uno potrebbe dire: ok solo un escamotage degli sceneggiatori per arricchire trama e situazioni. E invece no. Basti pensare a quello che successe a quando si scopri l'ìAmerica. Tutte le civiltà Maya, Azteche etc etc e gli stessi nativi nord americani ancora non avevano scoperto il loro _motore a curvatura _e infatti, una volta giunti in contatto con la _Federazione _sono stati cancellati dalla storia.


----------



## Tubarao (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si certo, non era Zeus ma nella mia mente lo codifico come Zeus!


C'è una puntata in cui effettivamente arrivano su un pianeta e trovano Apollo.


----------



## Leda (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ah..Picard......il cerebrale.....:inlove: con quei modi rigidi. Quegli occhi sempre seri.


... e moralmente impeccabile... avevo una vera adorazione per lui :inlove:

(quoto la tua analisi su Kirk, bolso all'inverosimile e spacciato per un bocconcino superprelibato :racchia


----------



## lothar57 (11 Luglio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> La serie originale penso sia a cavallo fra i 50 e i 60.
> Immagina l'America a quei tempi in cui sugli autobus c'era la sezione per i neri e quella per i bianchi e invece Uhra era sul ponte di comando dell'Enterprise, anzi, c'erano pure un Cinese/Giapponese, Sulu, (la guerra era finita solo 15/20 anni prima) e, udite udite, un russo (Checov). E si era in pieno periodo di Guerra Fredda, mica bau bau micio micio.
> Ma potrei andare avanti per ore. Si pensi solo alla Prima Direttiva: non si può interferire con lo sviluppo di popoli che ancora non hanno scoperto il motore a curvatura. Uno potrebbe dire: ok solo un escamotage degli sceneggiatori per arricchire trama e situazioni. E invece no. Basti pensare a quello che successe a quando si scopri l'ìAmerica. Tutte le civiltà Maya, Azteche etc etc e gli stessi nativi nord americani ancora non avevano scoperto il loro _motore a curvatura _e infatti, una volta giunti in contatto con la _Federazione _sono stati cancellati dalla storia.


Analisi giustissima...pensa che allora la Rai faceva Canzonissima..loro erano precursori.l'anno esatto era il 1966..mi fa'venire freddo pensare che io avevo gia'9anni,e molti di via neanche nati.
Comunque era fatta molto bene.per i mezzi di allora.....ho visto per curiosita'quelli nuovi..ma sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Joey...ripeto.
> Non è che sono andata a prendere quella delle assatanate.
> E che praticamente in ogni puntata ce n'era una.
> Come che centra kirk. Non ti ricordi quelle inquadrature sui suoi occhi languidi e scoperecci?
> ...



Aridaje. Senti: se mi avessi preso qualsiasi altra puntata ok, ci stava. Ma tu, tu eh, sei andata a pescare, come primo esempio, proprio la puntata più scopereccia dell'intera serie, Kirk o non Kirk. Mò dimmi che non è vero. 



Tebe ha detto:


> Ah..Picard......il cerebrale.....:inlove: con quei modi rigidi. Quegli occhi sempre seri.


Meh.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... e moralmente impeccabile...


Ecco, questo è un altro tratto di Picard che me lo rende meno simpatico, per l'appunto. Il Topolino di Star Trek.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> qualche gg hanno proposto una rivistazione di Visitors..allora mi piaceva..questa mi sembra fatta malino..qualcuno l'ha vista??


Io l'ho vista. Non era poi così male, ma magari sono uno dei pochi a pensarlo perchè l'hanno segata alla seconda stagione.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> ... e moralmente impeccabile... avevo una vera adorazione per lui :inlove:
> 
> (quoto la tua analisi su Kirk, *bolso all'inverosimile e spacciato per un bocconcino superprelibato *:racchia


Infatti!!!!
Poteva piacere solo alle aliene!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aridaje. Senti: se mi avessi preso qualsiasi altra puntata ok, ci stava. Ma tu, tu eh, sei andata a pescare, come primo esempio, proprio la puntata più scopereccia dell'intera serie, Kirk o non Kirk. Mò dimmi che non è vero.


ma io la serie originale non l'ho vista tutta, anzi.
Sono state più le puntate che NON ho visto che quelle che ho visto.
Quindi credo sia normale che abbia colpito il mio immaginario quella perchè la prima cosa che penso di Kirk è il broccolaggio.
Mentre la prima cosa che penso di Archer non so perchè è il cibo e i suoi modi morbidi da gentil uomo e la prima cosa di Picard è il suo elucubrare "incazzoso"

Quindi. Io avrò anche il chiodo ma i personaggi citati, Kirk, porta a pensare di lui quello.


Dimmi che non è vero.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (11 Luglio 2012)

Ok, ho capito, mi state punendo.
Non avete alcuna pietà


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma io la serie originale non l'ho vista tutta, anzi.
> Sono state più le puntate che NON ho visto che quelle che ho visto.
> Quindi credo sia normale che abbia colpito il mio immaginario quella perchè la prima cosa che penso di Kirk è il broccolaggio.
> Mentre la prima cosa che penso di Archer non so perchè è il cibo e i suoi modi morbidi da gentil uomo e la prima cosa di Picard è il suo elucubrare "incazzoso"
> ...


Non è vero. 

Perchè tu pensi "broccolaggio" ed io "siluri fotonici", se parliamo di Kirk? Perchè tu sei femmina ed io maschio testosteronico? No. E' che tu hai il chiodo fisso. Perchè in quella puntata che hai tirato fuori, non è manco Kirk che fa nulla, ci sono orde ed orde di femmine allupate di chiunque, non solo di Kirk gattone piacione. Cioè, tu sei andata a beccare una delle puntate dove Kirk non c'entra proprio nulla in quel senso. Non broccola. Capito mi hai?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è vero.
> 
> Perchè tu pensi "broccolaggio" ed io "siluri fotonici", se parliamo di Kirk? Perchè tu sei femmina ed io maschio testosteronico? No. E' che tu hai il chiodo fisso. Perchè in quella puntata che hai tirato fuori, non è manco Kirk che fa nulla, ci sono orde ed orde di femmine allupate di chiunque, non solo di Kirk gattone piacione. Cioè, tu sei andata a beccare una delle puntate dove Kirk non c'entra proprio nulla in quel senso. Non broccola. Capito mi hai?


Ecco.



Ok, _flap flap_, hai ragione tu.
Io femmina giustamente.
E di siluri fotonici non me intendo.
Ri_ flap flap.

_
Scusa ho perso il chiodo. L'hai visto per caso?


----------



## maybek (11 Luglio 2012)

*.?..?*



Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Vorrei capire come si arriva da una discussione denominata approccio a capitan kirk


----------



## Minerva (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Vorrei capire come si arriva da una discussione denominata approccio a capitan kirk


con il teletrasporto


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Vorrei capire come si arriva da una discussione denominata approccio a capitan kirk


Joey ha il chiodo fisso del mio chiodo fisso.

Ti mando un mp e ti spiego





:mrgreen:


----------



## maybek (11 Luglio 2012)

*Cmq*



maybek ha detto:


> Vorrei capire come si arriva da una discussione denominata approccio a capitan kirk


Voi parlate di star trek ma il capitano più Figo di tutti i tempi é capitan harlok... E sottolineo che anche la nave era veramente figa


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahahahahah! Guarda che con me sbattere le ciglia non è che funziona tanto, sai? Anche perchè non è che l‘ho messa sul piano dei sessi diversi, anzi il contrario. Tsk tsk, sti giramenti di frittata cigliosi li rispedisco dritti dritti alla mittente.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahahahah! *Guarda che con me sbattere le ciglia non è che funziona tanto, *sai? Anche perchè non è che l‘ho messa sul piano dei sessi diversi, anzi il contrario. Tsk tsk, sti giramenti di frittata cigliosi li rispedisco dritti dritti alla mittente.


ma è genetico sbattere le ciglia per me. Non lo faccio apposta. Lo faccio anche con le donne.

Sono un utente del forum flapposo...

Non ho ricevuto al mittente niente. Forse hai sbagliato indirizzo.
magnato la frittata?

Com'era?

_flap flap_


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Perchè vi lasciate ammaliare da Kirk??? E' il classico buono, un po' come Jack Shepard di Lost.
> 
> Il più affascinante della serie classica è Mr Spock...  Uno che non capisce le emozioni.
> 
> *E quanto lo acchiappi uno così???.*...


credo solo nel periodo del pon-farr...


----------



## exStermy (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Voi parlate di star trek ma il capitano più Figo di tutti i tempi é capitan harlok... E sottolineo che anche la nave era veramente figa


ma quale capitan harlok...

te ce vedo de piu' co' capitan findus...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Voi parlate di star trek ma il capitano più Figo di tutti i tempi é capitan harlok... E sottolineo che anche la nave era veramente figa


La nave era _davvero _figa.


----------



## maybek (11 Luglio 2012)

*Precisina*



Tebe ha detto:


> La nave era _davvero _figa.


Precisina


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma è genetico sbattere le ciglia per me. Non lo faccio apposta. Lo faccio anche con le donne.
> 
> Sono un utente del forum flapposo...
> 
> ...



Sbattere le ciglia è genetico un pò per tutti mi sa, il tuo casomai è un abuso bello e buono.
Non hai ricevuto nulla? Tsk, non ci sono più i servizi postali di una volta, purtroppo.
Boh, l‘ho girata per il verso giusto che sennò si bruciava, ma non è comunque apparecchiato per me, quindi nin zo...male che va, me ne faccio fare una al replicatore. Come dico io, però.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sbattere le ciglia è genetico un pò per tutti mi sa, il tuo casomai è un abuso bello e buono.
> Non hai ricevuto nulla? Tsk, non ci sono più i servizi postali di una volta, purtroppo.
> Boh, l‘ho girata per il verso giusto che sennò si bruciava, ma non è comunque apparecchiato per me, quindi nin zo...male che va, me ne faccio fare una al replicatore. Come dico io, però.


Qualcosa da bere dopo la frittata replicante al bar di Quark?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualcosa da bere dopo la frittata replicante al bar di Quark?


Ci sta. Tu che prendi?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ci sta. Tu che prendi?


Io vorrei assaggiare del vino Gamziano p della birra klingon ma...sono astemia...quasi quasi mangio e bevo un tè di qualche parte della galassia. Tu?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Ogni sette anni vulcaniani
> 
> UN'ETERNITAAAAA'!!!!!


Ba beh dai. Nel frattempo la galassia è grande. Io per esempio un giro su un cardassiano, solo per sesso tanto ho il chiodo, lo avrei fatto volentieri....
Fammi pesare che altre razze mi sarei slurpata...


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey ma allora sta cassiere ce la facciamo o no a trombarcela o siamo ancora rimasti al caffè?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io vorrei assaggiare del vino Gamziano p della birra klingon ma...sono astemia...quasi quasi mangio e bevo un tè di qualche parte della galassia. Tu?


Io penso che prenderò un vino romulano, roba forte che non è che si trova tanto facilmente...ma da Quark di trova, anche se te le fa pagare un patrimonio. Però non è roba replicata, it's the real deal.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Nel frattempo la galassia è grande. Io per esempio un giro su un cardassiano, solo per sesso *tanto ho il chiodo*, lo avrei fatto volentieri....


E mica solo tu:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Joey ma allora sta cassiere ce la facciamo o no a trombarcela o siamo ancora rimasti al caffè?


Mi sa che è in ferie. Oppure si sarà licenziata!


----------



## Eliade (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sa che è in ferie. Oppure si sarà licenziata!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E mica solo tu:



:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:


Oh, ma ti fa paura tutto?!


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oh, ma ti fa paura tutto?!


si...tutto quello che è vagamente maschio testosteronico aggressivo cazzuto rude eccetera

:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si...tutto quello che è vagamente maschio testosteronico aggressivo cazzuto rude eccetera
> 
> :scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


Ahahaahah! E che è? Ma che maschi girano dalle parti tue? Come fai? Se annusi un testosteronico da lontano ti infili in un tombino?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahaahah! E che è? Ma che maschi girano dalle parti tue? Come fai? Se annusi un testosteronico da lontano ti infili in un tombino?


Dipende.
la maggior parte delle volte scopro il collo mostrando la giugulare e faccio flap flap per acquietarli.


Altre volte me li scopo.














:mrgreen:



:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

A​


Tebe ha detto:


> Dipende.
> la maggior parte delle volte scopro il collo mostrando la giugulare e faccio flap flap per acquietarli.
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaahhhh! E dagli co‘ sto chiodo fisso, eh. Signurì, nun se dice accussì, che poi ci inzultano la la famigghia.


----------



## maybek (11 Luglio 2012)

*Sicura*



Tebe ha detto:


> Dipende.
> la maggior parte delle
> 
> 
> ...



Moralista sei sicura di non avere invertito la risposta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Moralista sei sicura di non avere invertito la risposta:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen


Dici così solo per manager....

uff...è l'unico testosteronico global/mondo/galassia che importuno...


----------



## maybek (11 Luglio 2012)

*Manger chi*



Tebe ha detto:


> Dici così solo per manager....
> 
> uff...è l'unico testosteronico global/mondo/galassia che importuno...


Manager chi? Lo devi dimenticare... Hé solo un vibratore con pile scariche che ti sei presa per vendicarti di quello che ti ha fatto il tuo uomo... É ora che lo accetti:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Manager chi? Lo devi dimenticare... Hé solo un vibratore con pile scariche che ti sei presa per v*endicarti di quello che ti ha fatto il tuo uomo... *É ora che lo accetti:mrgreen:


ma che vendetta dai!

E che sono diversamente fedele nel dna....mica mi vendico.

Che vendetta è darla via?

Piuttosto sputo nei piatti


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Manager chi? Lo devi dimenticare... Hé solo un vibratore con pile scariche che ti sei presa per vendicarti di quello che ti ha fatto il tuo uomo... É ora che lo accetti:mrgreen:


Dici che la tebastra si è vendicata abbastanza?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici che la tebastra si è vendicata abbastanza?


e se non avessi manco cominciato?

Non dimentichiamo che ho la guest star a rischio quindi se _dopo_ mi passa la voglia di scopare?
Come faccio?
Quindi prevengo.

Via manager e sotto un altro, via


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Piuttosto sputo nei piatti


Cazzo però. Ma davvero? Bleah.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se non avessi manco cominciato?
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che ho la guest star a rischio quindi se _dopo_ mi passa la voglia di scopare?
> Come faccio?
> ...


Non parlare così...
Non sfidare la sfiga degli dei...
Finchè c'è musica si balla!:up::up::up:
E via le angosce che ogni tanto aleggiano...


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cazzo però. Ma davvero? Bleah.


Certo. E Maurizio si incazza perchè dice che sono a rischio emulazione.

Cioè. Tutte le tradite che sputano nei piatti del fedifrago.







Non lo trovi fico?
sai, fra noi zingari usa così.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non parlare così...
> Non sfidare la sfiga degli dei...
> Finchè c'è musica si balla!:up::up::up:
> E via le angosce che ogni tanto aleggiano...


No no, non è sfidare la sfiga degli dei è essere _topalmente _pragmatica!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e se non avessi manco cominciato?
> 
> Non dimentichiamo che ho la guest star a rischio quindi se _dopo_ mi passa la voglia di scopare?
> Come faccio?
> ...


Non so di che parli ma alla peggio c'è sempre il culo. Poi, alla peggio. Dipende. Vabbè.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Certo. E Maurizio si incazza perchè dice che sono a rischio emulazione.
> 
> Cioè. Tutte le tradite che sputano nei piatti del fedifrago.
> 
> ...


Ma tu quindi dormi in un carrozzone e leggi le carte?


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so di che parli ma alla peggio *c'è sempre il culo*. Poi, alla peggio. Dipende. Vabbè.



:scared: l'anal?

:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so di che parli ma alla peggio c'è sempre il culo. Poi, alla peggio. Dipende. Vabbè.


Oh mio dddioooo...ma noooooooooo...
Ma....ok...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared: l'anal?
> 
> :scared::scared::scared:


Oddio, ariecco la paura galoppante. Cioè non dirmi che tu...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared: l'anal?
> 
> :scared::scared::scared:


Non sta dirmi che soffri di emorroidi...che ti resta la bocca no?
E non sta dirmi che hai mal di denti....cazzo...noooooooooo...


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quindi dormi in un carrozzone e leggi le carte?


Si!

In effetti leggo le mutande.
tra uno sputo e l'altro.


















No basta perchè sto entrando in modalità splatter e davvero non mi si può leggere.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non sta dirmi che soffri di emorroidi...che ti resta la bocca no?
> E non sta dirmi che hai mal di denti....cazzo...noooooooooo...


E che ne sai, magari ha la dentiera. Sai ad una certa età. E immagina i pompini quando se la toglie.


----------



## Tebe (11 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Oddio, ariecco la paura galoppante. Cioè non dirmi che tu...


No è che....sai...è tutto un discorso...mentale...dominio...cuoio e frusta. Manette...croce del dolore.
Insomma...si fa presto a dire anal.
me lo ispirano solo i testosteronici ma quando ne vedo uno scappo e quindi...






:scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## maybek (11 Luglio 2012)

*...?*



Tebe ha detto:


> Si!
> 
> In effetti leggo le mutande.
> tra uno sputo e l'altr
> ...


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si!
> 
> In effetti leggo le mutande.
> tra uno sputo e l'altro.
> ...


Le mutande? Mai sentito di qualcuna che leggesse le sgommate. Immagino che alla fine sia più o meno come i fondi di caffè, magari con un odore un poco più penetrante.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No è che....sai...è tutto un discorso...mentale...dominio...cuoio e frusta. Manette...croce del dolore.
> Insomma...si fa presto a dire anal.
> me lo ispirano solo i testosteronici ma quando ne vedo uno scappo e quindi...
> 
> ...


Che parta tutto dal cervello è sicuro, ma se poi ti fai troppe pippe mentali ecco che succede.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> [
> 
> Cmq se hai anche mal di denti non ti resta che la spagnola..... Ops... Dimenticavo le mt:rotf


AhuahuahuahuahuHUAHuhauhaU!


----------



## Tubarao (12 Luglio 2012)

Il capitano Kirk e le donne. Ci hanno scritto pure un libro. Però qualcuna era gnocca forte.

http://docmanhattan.blogspot.it/2010/07/le-donne-del-capitano-kirk.html


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

maybek ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si!
> ...


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Le mutande? Mai sentito di qualcuna che leggesse le sgommate. Immagino che alla fine sia più o meno come i fondi di caffè, magari con un odore un poco più penetrante.


ma sai...l'odore...una spruzzata di chanel, rubato, è va via tutto....


----------



## Ultimo (12 Luglio 2012)

Ed a me hanno fatto chiudere un 3D!! mazza aòòò che mentalità!! :mexican:


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma sai...l'odore...una spruzzata di chanel, rubato, è va via tutto....



Meglio la varecchina, mi sa. Anche rubata. Comunque conosco una che un volta mi disse "sai, io metto sempre prima di uscire una o due gocce di chanel lì...perchè sai, non puoi sapere mai chi ti capita d'incontrare."


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meglio la varecchina, mi sa. Anche rubata. Comunque conosco una che un volta mi disse "sai, io metto sempre prima di uscire *una o due gocce di chanel lì..*.perchè sai, non puoi sapere mai chi ti capita d'incontrare."



:scared::scared::scared: (si. Anche oggi sono di spavento facile9

ma non brucia?

Io nature lì...purtroppo non come piacerebbe a maurizio nostro...


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared: (si. Anche oggi sono di spavento facile9
> 
> ma non brucia?
> 
> Io nature lì...purtroppo non come piacerebbe a maurizio nostro...



Bè si, immagino bruci un pò. Però se non sei depilata di fresco, o affatto, magari brucia meno. Non dovresti avere problemi. Certo, magari sta tizia tentava di coprire un odore non troppo felice...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E' vero!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Comunque umpagabile a broccolaggio quella puntata in cui...non me la ricordo esattamente ma c'erano tutte le donne che volevano trombare perchè il pianeta era un pò ormonale e...non mi ricordo cazzo.
> Tuba ti viene in mente?
> E a te Joey?


Me la ricordo. Non c'entravano i Vulcaniani?


----------



## Minerva (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared: (si. Anche oggi sono di spavento facile9
> 
> ma non brucia?
> 
> *Io purtroppo nature lì * non come piacerebbe a maurizio nostro...


:sbatti:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared::scared::scared: (si. Anche oggi sono di spavento facile9
> 
> ma non brucia?
> 
> Io nature lì...purtroppo non come piacerebbe a maurizio nostro...


Lo faceva Fantozzi.


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lo faceva Fantozzi.



Vero!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rxvm17GiFnQ


----------



## Tebe (12 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè si, immagino bruci un pò. Però se non sei depilata di fresco, o affatto, magari brucia meno. Non dovresti avere problemi. Certo, magari sta tizia *tentava di coprire un odore non troppo felice..*.


mi censuro.

Stavo per scrivere una schifezza mondiale


----------



## Joey Blow (12 Luglio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi censuro.
> 
> Stavo per scrivere una schifezza mondiale


Ebbè? Mò scrivila.


----------

